# 40s... the new 30s: the "one good egg" race...



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to your new home....


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

just marking the page ladies xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Mel - I am loving that dream - well the preggers bits anyway      ....not long now!!    
Fee - yeay! well done for getting all the marking out of the way.....I feel like that after ironing (such an interesting post-work life I lead    )....Are you waiting for AF then straight to stims? 
Harris - remind me of the DRegs that you are on? Sniffs or Jabs and what dose? - sorry for being so nosey    
Georgie - well done hun - good plan  - sure Dr P will be cool with that if it works for you  .....Are you D/Reg jabs btw?
Dreamer - What clinic is Mr Lavery at then? Would you consider a change at all - I know it is hard (I cried when I left my first clinic  ) but when we're as young as 40    we've got to go to the best....most of us have been to either the Lister and ARGC and both will do well for you I am sure (as you seem to get a lot of eggs for our age) - their stats are leagues better than everywhere else I believe ....I love France btw - whereabouts do you go? 
Clucky - will hope and pray for your 3 fighters and hope you get 3 lovely ones to pop back on Wednesday...you know that not getting to blasts makes no difference whatsoever to the success?   - it is all down to the right egg and the right envirnment and that is in the lap of the gods        

Raining AGAIN

xxx


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Lukey - Mr Lavery is at 92 Harley Street and heads up the ivf unit at Hammersmith Hospital with Mr Trew. Their figures for 40-42 yr olds were OK - 17% but have dropped to 9% over a year - I'm part of that statistic from last year I guess. I think  you could be right about changing - if there's any hope that my eggs are any good that is - to the Lister or ARGC; if we go down the DE route then I think it's either a long wait at CRM or abroad. YOu know, it really should not be this difficult to find the right clinic but it's the hardest research I've ever done...I just wish I didn't wake up in the mornings at the moment thinking about why those darn embies all started fragmenting overnight...frustration I guess. It does make we wonder whether their embryologists are not as good as they could be...who knows.

Lighter LIfe is looking more of a possibility now - DH didn't want me to do it because he's worried about me being diabetic (2) and falling apart or something. I'm actually quite a toughie and i need to lose 2 stone. Period. ANd quickly. Just sounding brave, not feeling it (and as I haven't started it yet, I feel like making a lovely bowl of porridge and nice cuppaT!)

France - my mate has a beautiful house that she rents out at unbelievable rates but it's not hired mid August to Sept, so I'm going with her, her two kids and some other friends and then DH is joining me for a week for just the two of us to chill out. Can't wait!

Mel and Clucky - my thoughts are with you....x Mel


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

Can I join you please? I'm 41, on my 3rd ICSI tx and start down regging on my long protocol tomorrow. Previous attempts have resulted in two good embies each time, but they failed to implant. We're keeping our fingers crossed that this time they decide to stay (presuming we get that far again of course!).


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Blade runner - sounds like the perfect place for you.  A BIG welcome and a few BIG    .  While you are still getting 2 good embies each time there is always a chance of success, just hang in there.  I  have had 2 then 3 then 2 and all have failed to stick.  I am starting at the Lister again.  1 st pill scan tomorrow.  What clinic are you at?  I will be asking for superglue at ET this time, if I get that far.  Do you think any of the doctors have thought of that simple solution   

Very good luck and lots of babydust to you.

Good morning everyone

Georgie xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone   

I've been meaning to post a couple of times and keep running out of time on the computer, and then there's more to read and more to catch up on!!  I just love this thread - it's all so lovely and supportive and also so very funny....  All the chat about chuffas, adult nappy rash, sheds, ironing, Oyster Bay (on offer at Waitrose at the mo), pesseries, weirdy snooker  pregnancy dreams etc makes me laugh lots and helps me cope with all the other nonsense that whirls around my head!        

Clucky - really good luck for tomorrow.  I really hope that the day goes to plan and that one of your embies decides to hang around and stick   .  We'll all be thinking of you lots and lots.      Should you be glugging lots of pineapple juice and munching your way through packs of brazil nuts?  M&S do some very nice chocolate covered ones...  I'm not sure that Percy Pigs help implantation, but they do generally help IYSWIM....  I just picked up my drugs from the Lister.  Was that a bit naive?  I used to go to Croyden & Bell as they give an ARGC discount but hadn't really thought about saving some cash at the Lister  .  How do the chemist in Shadwell get the drugs to you?  How much do you save?  I've only got enough to last me until my next scan, so I'd need to get a bit organised.  Sorry to ask lots of questions....  

Dreamer and Blade Runner - welcome, welcome...        It's really comforting to meet so many people in the same boat.  Dreamer - so sorry to read about your BFN.              It's such a disappointment and difficult to know what to do next.  I had a real dilemma recently about moving on to DE or having a go with my own eggs and decided to have a go at the LIster and see what happened.  I'm all for DE though, and if my DH hadn't changed his mind, that's probably what we would have done next.  
BladeRunner - hopefully this cycle is the one.    .  Where are you having treatment?  What drugs are you doing??  

Fee - well done on finishing your marking.  I bet it feels fab to have it all finished.  Any joy with AF?  I do think accupuncture could be useful - it really sorted out my cycle last year when it was going haywire.  It also made me feel as if I was doing something too.  I loved all the shed stuff        .  I don't know why they have to do it, but I think they're all very similar.  My DH has two lawnmowers and is now talking about getting  a third!      I just smile and indulge and hope that he'll do the same for me when I come home with too many new shoes!  

Georgia - thank you for your kind words about the flu.  I feel a bit silly that we both managed to get so wound up over a BBC news piece that was then pulled.  Mum does have the flu but she doesn't think its swine flu (I of course am sure she does have it) but she's on the mend and feeling better without any tamiflu.  We've invested heavily in antibac spray, but do feel it might just be better to get it over and done with.  I'm due to have IVIG next week and am not sure whether to postpone it or not.  I think I'll email Dr Thum later.  Do most people have it before EC?  I had it after my BFP last time.  Are you all set for your pill scan tomorrow? I really hope it goes well and that your off on your drugs    .  Do you know what you'll be taking?  I'm so glad your taking DH to do his stuff again.  It sounds like a great compromise.  As Clucky said, the nurses are a little officious compared to the ARGC but I didn't let that put me off!  I forgot to take all my consent forms which they wanted...

Lukey - how are you?  It's so difficult to deceide what to do next.  I'm with you on the ironing, although I have to admit that I quite enjoy it      .  I'm taking Nafarelin 60, does that ring any bells?  From Friday I'm on 300 Menopur.  Do you know how many days of stimming there are before EC?  The weather chart this morning was one big cloud.  

Love to all, Harris


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Harris - impossible to tell how many days for stims.... 11 is average but if you have not had sniffs before you may take a bit longer to get going  ....don't worry if this happens btw - until they try you, they will not know etc     ....Re the IVIG - it is best done before EC ideally - make sure Healthcare at Home have you booked in once you have some follies that look good to go  - mention it to the nurses who will help you etc. As the S Flu is going to be around for a good while I guess you have to decide whether you want it at all (waiting a week or so won't make any difference etc so doing what is best for the embies may be the best thing, if you are happy to take it?)...I'm sure Dr Thum is fielding a lot of questions like this atm   ...apparently it is best to call him rather than email?
Hi BR - yes where are you clinic wise? WELCOME!   

xxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello there all and thanks for the warm welcomes!

I'm at the Woking Nuffield, and have been since the start. They seem a good bunch, very pleasant and open, which I guess is what you need really!

I'm back on the long protocol, same as my first attempt but a higher daily dose of menopur. I'm using buserelin injections to down reg, 6 vials of menopur to stimm and the usual pregnyl trigger shot. Then it'll either be pregnyl shots or cyclogest pessaries for luteal support depending on how many eggs I get and if we get to transfer of course!

My first ICSI was odd. It was a long protocal and it started well, I down regged fine and my lining etc was good to go for the 5 vials of menopur per day. The first progress scan showed a good start, the second wasnt so good and after the third scan they asked us if we wanted to cancel the cycle as I'd only got 2 follicles above 18mm, the rest had stalled.    We decided to go for it to see if we got more maturing over the weekend and to see if his sperm and my eggs were actually compatible! No point doing lots of drugs and cycles to finally get to conception and then find that it just wouldnt work! In the end they got 3 mature and 2 immature eggs. His sperm sample was good enough to find some decent swimmers and all 3 mature eggs fertilised. The other 2 didnt. Out of the 3, we got 2 grade 1 embies and 1 severely fragmented, so we went with those 2. Unfortunately they didnt implant.

The second ICSI was a short protocol. They upped my menopur to 6 vials a day and put me on cetrotide (hideously expensive!!). The follicles went mad, I ended up well into double figures, but it seemed too quick for my body. Out of all the follicles, they got 8 eggs, only 3 fertilised and again 2 were OK for implantation (but not as good as the first protocol) and one had fragmented.

So this time, it's back onto the long protocol, with the higher dose of menopur that seemed to do the trick for the numbers, but hopefully over a longer period of time it will allow the eggs to grow better and mature properly. That's the idea anyway! Each tx is different and I may not react at all this time round, who knows?!   

We're going for triple implant too, if we can actually get above 2 embies!     Georgie, I'll bring some 'Pink' to the clinic for ET - it's an industrial strength adhesive that glues anything to anything and my husband, being a builder, has loads of it. I'll let you know if they let me use it or not....!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

BR - I did a few at WN too ....they are lovely ladies there ...but can I sugest that you ask them for prog support whatever the egg numbers? - that thing about pregnyl jabs for fewer eggs is not well-founded at all - none else does that (been to ARGC and Lister since ) - ask for two cyclogest or gestone whatever - in fact beg


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

How'd it go Georgie?  

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Blade Runner - we'd love some of that Pink too!  I've heard some really good things about Woking, but sometimes its good to have a change of protocol etc. Then again, its good to get to really know a clinic too!  Good luck with this cycle...    

Lukey - can I just ask about IVIG at the Lister?  Do you need to arrange it yourself and have it done at home?  Do you know how long in advance you need to arrange it?  I told the nurse on Friday that we were going to have it but I hadn't clocked that I'd need to do a bit more organising...  I can imagine that its quite nice after sitting on a trolley all day at the ARGC - just think of the daytime tv I can indulge in!!

Georgie - how did you get on?

Rebecca - haven't heard from you lately.  How are you?  When's your pill scan due?  It must be soon.  Hope all is well.  

Hi Nix 

Thinking of clucky and Mel xxx

In a dash as want to get lots done before the rain starts again!

Love, Harris xx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Lukey said:


> BR - I did a few at WN too ....they are lovely ladies there ...but can I sugest that you ask them for prog support whatever the egg numbers? - that thing about pregnyl jabs for fewer eggs is not well-founded at all - none else does that (been to ARGC and Lister since ) - ask for two cyclogest or gestone whatever - in fact beg


I dont need to beg as I have them in my grasp already! That's the beauty of getting them to write a scrip and sourcing your own drugs, they've had to prescribe both the pregnyl and the cyclogest so they're now both under the stairs waiting for me! Yes, my drugs arrived bang on time this morning (good old Central Homecare!) and I'm good to go, starting this evening!  I actually feel sick now  I guess it'll be fine once the first jab is done, it'll be like getting back on that proverbial bicycle......


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Phew thast is good BR .....how exciting!
Harris - once the follies are on their way (ie day 5-7) remember to ask them about IVIG and also call Dr Thum to confirm - they will then get the ball rolling re H at H who will call you to set up a date at home - yes it is all very civilised and no more expensive either  ...in fact it might be a good idea to call Dr Thum this week, as you are "new"   just to check he is still thinking this is what you need to do and also to ask when he wants the IVIg and also about SFlu etc?
Was Georgie's scan yesterday or today?   

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Lukey - I sent an email this morning and Dr T is apparently going to call today or tomorrow. I have a long list of questions about which drugs I'm going to take post ET     .  I had a bit of a dither about the IVIG but think that you're right about giving our embies the best possible chance ...        It's funny how different clinics are in how they organise themselves etc.  The only thing that is the same is that they assume that you know what you're doing!!  How are you today?  I think Georgie was yesterday... ??  I hope it all went ok.

Love to all, Harris xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Have just realised that today is Wednesday, not Thursday    .  I think Georgie's appointment is today. xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Hope so as I was starting to worry  ......either that or she is hiding in a trench somewhere/scaling a big net and then shimmying down a pole/washing her foof on a bit of homemade decking        ...hope it went Ok Georgie  

Know what you mean Harris - they are all different and take some getting used to when you know only "one way" IYSWIM   - Jabbing tomorrow yes? do you have to reduce the sniffs dose?

xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Just found this thread by accident! 
As you can see from profile, we have been at this for some time now. Had good results to tx, good number of eggs ( xcept for last time) and all grade 1's.. but nothing sticks. Had all the drugs to help ( steriods, clexane, asprin etc)but to no avail.. We are at a cross roads now as to what to do next.  We have 4 frosties and not sure whether to use them and then move on (to nothing or DE) or to give it one last fresh go. I really am at a loss as to what to decide. I get to the point of thinking my eggs are past is and then I read these threads with others that still think it's worth persuing! I have to dash as late for something but will be back to read this thread properly!
Love Bright Eyes


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Evening all!

Well that was a long day but am now putting my feet up for some post ET relaxation. All went well - 3 great little embies on board, and back in for IVIG tomorrow.

Welcome Brighteyes
Sorry to hear you've not had any success so far.   
What does your clinic recommend for you - are they saying it's time to give up? Have you exhausted all testing options (PGS/D, Sperm DNA etc). Personally, I don't want to go the DE route until we have absolutely ruled out any sperm issues.  If your funds permit it could be worth another fresh go. There's no time pressure around DE or FET (well apart from not wanting to be in a zimmer frame!) so you retain those options for a while yet. 

Ha ha Lukey - that's a great description of imaginary Georgie antics!

Real Georgie - hope the scan went well today and you're good to go

How's it going Harris? Thanks for the Percy Pig tip but I'm a Fizzy Fish girl, 3 portions a week - good for DHA!  Love the sound of chocolate Brazils though!
I stimmed for 14 days at the Lister but everyone's different. 
I don't know if Rigcharm will post drugs- I guess they would. I went there on the DLR and collected them - it didn't take long. The drugs cost c 60% -75% of the clinic prices but if you phone first they will tell you the price of everything so you could decide if it's worth the extra hassle. I saved c£1k but I am greedy  and take massive doses of everything. .

Hello Bladerunner - welcome
please send some of that Pink my way asap! I started off at Woking too -seems like a lifetime ago. They weren't too keen on IVF for us, kept giving me clomid and sending us away! 
Wishing you lots of          for this cycle

Hey Mel - how are you getting along - not secretly testing I hope! Can you remind me when is your test day? Want to be sure we try to align the stars for you on the right day!

Dreamermel - my dentist is a huge fan of Mr Trew at Hammersmith. Every time I go for a check up he asks me why I haven't been to see him yet!

Hello Fee - funnily enough now that I've had ET I'd love a big glass of wine to celebrate!

Hello Rebecca - hope you are ok

There's a very good chance I've missed someone so apologies, but lots of love and luck to all
clucky xxxxx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

ladies please may i join you. I am errr 21 years old, but interested in this board. (hmm) ;-)


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies hope you are all well xx

Clucky - 3 on board eh ? how exciting hun I have everything crossed for you xxx OTD for me is the 31st July and Im gonna need all the help I can get chick xxxx Have been getting bad cramping pains really bad last night seemed to stop this morning thenstarted again, AF is due on Monday and is like clockwork   I know when she is coming   what a Bi*** !

Blew my top in Tesco yesterday lol made them credit £50 worth of shopping back to my card !!! DH not happy then he had to take me out for tea because I had made them put my shopping back lol.

Please keep me updated and thank you do much for asking after me xxxx

Love and stuff 
Mel xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Well done Clucky - that is fab! So hope the wait is not too long for you     
Mel - how are you doing - nearly there!     
Hi Anna - good to see you here    just going to repy to your PM 

v busy few days as off on hols soon - yeaaaaaaaaaaaah!

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi every one

Thank you so much for asking.  Long day yesterday and got back late so no time to post.  Now have someone coming around in a minute so just a quickie (I should be so lucky!)  to say, scan went well.  Am starting Buserelin tomorrow.  Will do long post in a couple of hours to tell all.  I am as surprised as all of you!!!   

G x


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Yippeeee! I can't wait that long


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks fantastic news Georgie - I'm so glad it went well and that you are on your way!!!  Looking forward to hearing all the chat.

Lukey - when are you off on holiday?  Anywhere exciting?  

Clucky - I'm so pleased for you.  I hope your IVIG went well today and that you can have a good rest.  Fingers crossed for you. xxx

Not much to report here.  Just been for a lovely walk and picked some billberries - I'd never had them before but they are delicious - just like mini blueberries.  Dr Thum called while I was out and he's prescribed lots of drugs for post ET and also making the arrangements for IVIG.  He thought it was good to proceed despite swine flu.  I'm very excitied about having it at home...  Can you have it in bed?  The thought of lying in bed for four hours fills me with total joy! 

Love, Harris xxx


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Hello new & old lovelies

I have been on and reading all the posts though (it is hard to resist not to), just haven’t really managed to reply as I like to.  Had a busy weekend for gardening and arranged to chop some trees down.  Just cannot believe how quickly everything grows in the garden with this warm rainfall summer.  Then, went to visit a friend in York.  They are taking kids (one is 6 and the other is just turned to 4) for a long holiday to Japan, how nice!  I love to spend time with these two.  The older one would like to show us what new things he has discovered.  The little one normally grabs a book and sits on my lap or DH’s, then start to tell us stories.  And it is always ends up in tears when we go, because they like to come with us.  Oh, dear…..  And I would have few days with their little faces sticking in my head.  Is it true?  If I got my own, I won’t have such attachment with others’ little ones.    

My belly is getting bloated these few days, and I look like someone already pregnant.  I don’t know if OCPs have some effect toward this? Or it is my PCO?  Does anyone know?  I am having my first pill scan on next Tue, will ask then.  

Georgie – good to know the scan went well.  Can’t wait for your long ones! : )

Lukey – so impressed with your advises and devotions here.  Are you off on holiday soon?  Where to?  How long for?  Can’t imaging don’t see you here everyday.

Clucky – Wowww, good news with 3 great embies, well done!  How are you doing today?

BrightEyes – we all know how frustrated this fertility road can be.  And we always seem to look for some answers for why it is still not happening.  We have learnt in different stages, we have to make different decisions, and it should be bright one, too.  Just be positive.

HarrisGame – How are you doing with IVIG?  Have you got all the answers you looking for?  

Spanner – Hello!  You are not far from where I am. 

Bye for now everyone, will catch up more personals tomorrow, promise.

R x


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi ladies - just wanted to say hi...and hope you're all doing OK...

So I'm starting to grieve from the BFN last week a little less each day, but it's still heart-breaking - it seems that I am feeling much more soreabout it all than my DH - it feels like it's DE or adoption now - and DH is still v opposed to DE...so I've bought a book to try to understand it a bit better and then let him read it and we'll talk again. This isa long haul emotionally...

I've also been to my Lighter Life intro meeting - def going to do it. I have put on around 5 lbs during IVF which is less than last time, but I need to drop at least 2 stone anyway (so what's 5 lbs here and there...)...it's a scary diet but there's no doubt it works. 

I've also started getting IBS really badly - it started when I stimmed and it's just got worse and worse - doc's given me something but I'm kinda already on my diet since I can hardly eat anything anyway...I think it's the whole process set it off...never had it before, and hope it goes away quickly.

I'm not working at the mo, and I'm struggling a bit during the day - feeling slightly useless and directionlesss. I even called my local hospice to offer my services as a reflexologist to their patients but they told me they won't let me do it as a volunteer even , because of the ivf loss and the loss of my grandad-in-law earlier inthe year. Gnash! I'll try other places over the next week because I need to feel useful again before i try to get more work with my other hat on (marketing). My confidence is so low right now that I can't imagine even having a good coffee meeting let alone an interview. And I remember being quite good at my job....feels like a million years ago rather than just 4 months since I finished my last contract.

Moan, moan - sorry ladies...just needed to get it all out on paper. Feel marginally better now...will try harder to be a glass half full lady  ...x Mel


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nearly wet myself laughing Lukey.  You summed up my entire army career beautifully.  You have a true talent... either that or you have been a bit of a GI lukey in a past life and have kept this a secret from us all this time.

Thank you for all your concerns.  It gives me a real warm fluffy feeling inside to get back from a potentially stressful day and find all those lovely posts.  

Well..... it looks like I had a load of sleepless nights of worry for nothing.  When we finally got to see the nurse (Chris Brookes) after the scan (lovely motherly huggy kind of scanning lady) she just said "we are starting you on down reg tomorrow".     I didn't dare look at me DH for fear he may say something.  Not a peep, bless his cotton socks.  So there it was.  A plan and exactly the way I wanted it in the first place.  I of course then spent the next couple of hours being soooo sickly nice to him that I am sure he wondered what was up.  Maybe he felt threatened by a hormonal wife and a slightly scary australian nurse.  Anyway.  He still hasn't said anything 24hrs later so I may just let it rest now and be thankful.  No nooky for me last night though so maybe that was my punishment.  

So I start Buserelin lovely injections (oh, how I missed them) tomorrow for a week and then Stimming with menopure on 31st.  Hopefully Fee, your AF will have finally reared her ugly head and you will be joining me.  

Harris and Rebecca hope we can maybe cross paths at the Lister one day.  Good luck with your 1st scan Rebecca.  Harris, are you on stimms yet?  BTW, how do you have IVIG at home?? 

Dreamer - you are doing so well after such a horrid week.  It does get a little better each day.  I think you just have to make sure you plan something everyday so you don't just find yourself mooching around at home feeling like you are going nowhere fast.  I spent many hours and days doing that and it so destructive, isn't it.  I have to say, I am at my best when I am at work.  It is the only place where my mind is taken off it.  Why don'y you try offering your services elsewhere and don't tell them about your recent history.  What about GP surgeries?  You have a fantastic skill if you do reflexology.  Or what about a local Neal's Yard.  They take on freelance people. 

Clucky - I am so happy for you.  Just hang in there and tell those little bunnies to hang in too.    

Mel - AF doesn't arrive until she arrives (and let's hope she doesn't arrive till about March 2010 ) I am constantly told that the symptoms are the same as an impending BFP so keep you pecker up and keep those positive vibes going.  We are all rooting for you.       

Lukey, where did you say you were off on holiday.  Room for a little one

At work all day tomorrow then out to a hospital ball.  Haven't been to one for years and don't feel in the slightest bit attractive in my old dress so that is a good start.  Will try and get online on Sat.  If not, after work on Sunday.  

Lots of love and happy thoughts to everyone


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Morning ladeis - so much to do that I've been up an hour already    

Noooooo Georgie - not a GI Lukey but I'd quite have fancied it tbh   .......Glad it all went so well   - are you on the low dose DReg protocol? ie 0.2 reducing to 0.1 with stims? or something else? PHEWEEEEE about the timing - I assume DH understands how that will pan out EC wise etc       

Dreamer - sorry you are finding it all so tough.....just a thought, is the clinic counsellor any good - I think we think we should only go to see them if we are in a really dire place but they are just there for a chat too I believe if you feel down etc - might be worth a go?    

Rebecca - hi again  

Mel - everything crossed!!!      

Fee - where are you?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Harris - you can have the IVIg wherever you want it!...as long as there is room for the nurse  .....good that Dr Thum is so on the ball...I guess you will hear from them soon then? when is first stims scan?

I'm off on Sunday to my Dads' place in Portugal so will catch up later today/Saturday if I get the chance....really hope it all goes well when I'm away!

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Lucky Lukey - hope you have a fabulous holiday   

Hurrah Georgie - that was quick work! WEll done on getting started  

Harris  IVIG at home sounds positively luxurious!

Dreamer - I know how hard it is after a BFN when you are not working.


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't know how that happened - I was still typing!  

Where was I...

Ah yes-  Dreamer, It is horrible how a failed IVF cycle can make you feel like a failure generally - deep down you know it's not true but confidence is a fickle thing. Have you tried www.do-it.org.uk - you can find lots of local opportunities where people will be very glad of your help. I've ended up working with local disadvantaged  teenagers and have loved it. I had no relevant experience at all, so don't feel limited in what you might consider.    

Mel - are you taking progesterone? That should help hold AF at bay.    

Welcome Karenanna! What's it like being 21 then??  

Hello Rebecca - glad to hear you are getting some practice, spending time with your friends' children! Hope the pill scan goes well next week   

Hello Fee!

Lots of love and luck to everyone    
clucky
xxxxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello everyone !!!!!!

Sorry I have not posted for a while.  Now I finished marking, I am responsible for timetabling the Business School in the Uni, and they told me last week, I have to get it done early this year (by early August) so I have been working flat out to try to do this.  Sounds like a small job, doesn't it,but oh my god, it is a nightmare.  We don't have enough rooms!  there are so many degree programmes sharing modules (subjects) that it is difficult to avoid scheduling students to be in two places at once (something which they can't manage)....  so I have to schedule at unpopular times, then staff moan at me.  However, it is a nice little number in some ways.  I chose to do the task because it is like a jigsaw puzzle, AND MORE IMPORTANTLY - if I EVER managed to get pregnant and grow a nice pink baby, I get a two-day a week allowance for this task and I can pretty much do it when I want.  Reeeeesuuuuuult!  

Clucky- how is the incubation going?  Are you managing to stay off the vino.  Any symptoms, twinges?  

Welcome Bright Eyes and AnnaCameron


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

HI Ladies 

Hi Clucky yes I am using the good old pessaries (yuk) I dont feel any different I seem to be convincing myslef that the ET was not done correctly as I was in sooo much pain ........ Bought a couple of clearblue digital tests today but not going to test with those until OTD 31st..

Thank you sooo much for the   vibes hun 

Love 
Mel


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry, had to race off as I was getting a lift

part two to come


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Melstev - hope you are feeling better after the shopping trip to Tesco.  I have had rows with Lloyd Credit Card this week if it helps.  They reduced my limit from 10K to 1K with immediate effect and without an explaination.  Good job I didn't need it for the IVF.

Harris - have I read it correctly?  that you are having IVIG at home?  how does that work then?  And now that the history has disappeared I am really lost as to where you are at?

Rebecca - how are you, and how is the lovely Leeds.  I originate from Hudds so I know Leeds Centre well.  In fact, if I were ever to move back north, Leeds is def the place I would move to.  Sounds like you have a real connection with kids (from your story about your friends kids).  My DH is like that - all kids absolutely leeeeerve him.  I say it is because he has the same mental age as them     

Dreamer - sorry to hear you are struggling with BFN - of course it takes time - I was gutted last time.  There is nothing to comfort except that we are all here to support you.    I know exactly what you mean about the odd 5 pounds here and there but my god, the weight goes on so easily.  I am now really struggling to lose it. And I have to because absolutely nothing fits me.

Georgie - how are you doing girl!  No sign of AF for me, so not sure when I will actually get to do stimming and see the lovely Rolf again.  Is it better having the nurses do the scan?  Really don't know what is worse - embarrassment of a man or weirdness of a woman.  How are things in the marital department?  Would you like me to pop down and give your man a bit of a yorkshire slapping (verbal, you understanding)  

Me - well what is new - noffing - except I got DH to agree to a quote for replacing skirting boards instead of me spending August sanding the damned things down.  As you might have guessed, he is a bit of a tight  with money.  Although, to be honest, he did used to have lots of savings till he met me and now he hasn't got any.  Just co-incidence I say  

I keep checking the pants in the hope that something might have happened, but no...  Please could you all do an AF dance to  help things along?

Fi

PS - Had a very strange thing happen to me this morning.  It has been about 6 weeks since my last period, and I had stopped testing for ovulation three weeks ago, just waiting for AF to arrive.  I woke up and something told me to do an ovulation test.  Woudl you believe it, got a positive on Ovulation Test.  How weird is that.  I have no idea what it was that compelled me to do the test.  Anyhow, looks like AF will be another two weeks.


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all

Very strange Fee - you must be psychic! Hope it all starts to go to plan now. Anyway here's a little dance for you 
          

I have definitely stayed away from vino - i have been wishing though that our eggs were a bit more like wine - saving the best til last! Come on evolution - catch up! 
I've invented a 2ww cocktailI instead - mix one part pineapple juice with one part ginger beer. Add ice. Stir. Enjoy! Anyone not in the middle of treatment should really add rum too   

I am in the doghouse. I was supposed to run the tea stall at our local summer fete yesterday, which meant of course that DH had to do all the hard work - he is not happy with me as he would never choose to get involved in that sort of thing.  In my defence I volunteered months ago and didn't know it would clash with the 2ww.

Annacameron - so sorry i got your name wrong before - what was I thinking?  

Melstev - I know you're worried about AF today so      

Harris - I guess you have started stimming now. Hope it's going ok and you are enjoying the relaxed Lister experience!

Hope the DR stage isn't too bad Georgie - I can't believe how quickly everyone got started at the Lister really.

Big hello to Rebecca, Dreamer, Brighteyes, Bladerunner (and Lukey if you are online - but I hope you're not thinking about this stuff at all on your hols!)

lots of love 
clucky
xxxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Bless you Clucky xx   thank you soooo much for that x no sign of her yet I am really suprised, having pains but I think the pessaries are causing most of it, this wait is truly driving me nuts  

I hope you are ok once again thank you xx

I will keep you updated on my progress 

TTFN 
Love 
Mel


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi all.  Have been ingocnito for a few days.  If I tell you what I was up your computers would all self-distruct 10 seconds later so instead I will just tell you the boring version.  Been at work!! work, work, work.  Swine flu mania has hit big time and all those "I've got a bit of a cough's" have frustrated hormonal Georgie just a tiny bit!!!     GET A LIFE, ALL OF YOU!!!   

As you can see I have a soft fluffy nursey side to me.  You should see me when I am upset.

Anyway, life on down reg is actually slightly boring.  All those hot flushes I was told about just ain't happening.  Perhaps, just like stimms, I am not a great responder.  We'll see.  Starting menopur on Friday, not that I have any yet.  I am waiting for dear GP to prescribe it on the NHS.  He is my gardian angel.  It will save me a whole heap of money.  If he can't however, it will be time to fire up the credit card again.  Oh deep joy.  Still have 9 grand stuck on the other ones!!  I will have to start selling my body.  

Mel -  I am so nervous.  I think you will have your result by now.  We are all with you and dying for that  .  Every inch of me is willing it to work.     to you.  We are here for you.

Clucky - you must be gutted to have missed the fete    Good plan, like it!  Are you bored yet or are you able to keep busy.  The Lister don't seem to recommend lying down as ARGC do.  Is that right?  What have you been told to do?  Anyway, you can't have very long now.  Good luck. and a huge   to you.

Lukey, Know you are away and hopefully forgetting all about FF for a while.  Yes I am on the 0.2 down to 0.1 D/reg.  is that what you have been on?  Looking forward to your return and hearing all about your hols.

Fee - Hope you are feeling a bit better today.  Why don't you plan a nice surprise for you and DH for this weekend.  Go and do something insane and really have a laugh.  You know you have a couple of weeks now.  Make the most of it.  By the way.  Think I saw Rolf.  He is so cute.  He only looks about 17.  I certainly would be uncomfy having him fiddle with my foof!!  Is he quite small, with glasses and very neat hair.  Doesn't look like he shaves yet.  Very nice looking though.

Dreamer.  Lots of love to you.  I hope you are beginning to feel a bit more normal now.  It will get better.  Have you got your next plan in place?  That always seems to help me to feel better.

Got to go now.  Will check in later.

Hello to everyone else.

Georgie xxx


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Hiya lovelies

Had my first pill scan yesterday.  Everything went well and I am starting to use the spray today.  Asked the nurse about my bloated belly and some minor aches, she said it is normal when using OCP.  She reckons that I should have a very good response according to the scan.  My next scan is scheduled on 10th.

Just before I headed to the clinic, DH offered his service of a nice bikini line trim, very nice of him!  

Just had a very unpleasant discussion about overtime pay with an ex-employee.  He is coming back to re-claim overtime pay happened 2 years ago, and which should be submitted at the time.  I got hot flushes and palpitations now, not sure if it is the spray or just my boiled blood?      

Georgie – Just join you in down reg.  I think you are about 4, 5 days ahead of me.  I am starting to use Gonal F next Wed.  Don’t know if you need to play cute to your GP in order to get your prescriptions on the NHS.  It would definitely put a bit smile on your face, if you do.

Clucky – You seem really know how to enjoy the 2ww.  I like your 2ww cocktail and should penciled down all the good tips.  Would it be better without ice?  I thought it should always keep your belly warm in order to have good blood flow.

Fiona - So good to know that you are originally from this end.  Well, the weather has been naff here, other than that everything is just good as usual.  It is good in one way that everywhere is so freshly green.  On the other hand, all the outdoor events like festivals, you would expect to get wet.  What subject are you teaching in the business school?  It is always so popular, isn’t it?  Got my MBA ages ago, don’t know if there are any difference now.  Good news with your coming AF!

Mel – cannot wait for your good news, please do tell.

Lukey – are you enjoying the sun, the food, the drinks, the beach…..

Everyone else, hiya!

Rebecca x


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days but I've been having trouble getting time on the computer - I seem to get long enough to catch up, but not long enough to do some typing!!

Mel - I really hope that you're going to get some good news.          I'm not sure if you're testing tomorrow or Friday, but really truely, deeply hope that you get your BFP.  I'll be logging on lots to see how you're doing.

Clucky - I love your approach to the 2ww.  I always feel pants, but you seem to have a serenity - perhaps its the pineapple cocktail!!!  Any top tips?  Not sure when you're due to test - do let us know.  We'll all be here.    

Hi Fee - no sign of AF yet?  Were you hoping to do a cycle over the summer holidays?  You must be tearing your hair out.  I hope that you've finished the timetable - I have total respect for anyone who can organise lots of things simulatenously and then put up with lots of flak about how you've done it.....  I used to share an office with a colleague who did a school timetable and it used to drive him potty.  What courses / ages do you teach?  I haven't seen Rolf yet, but my eyes are wide open.  Will keep you posted!  

Rebecca - congratulations on your pill scan.  You're off and on your way too. How are you feeling?  Are you excited? I hope you're ok on the sniffy stuff and injections.  I enjoyed reading about you practicing on the little ones...  I also loved your DH helpful suggestion on your 'lady garden'      I hope he has top skills!  I hope you feel a bit better soon.

Good luck Georgie with your GP - that will be fantastic if you can get all those lovely drugs for free.      I would smile very sweetly all day if necessary      Lucky you with no side effects - I have had some horrid night sweats....  ghastly.    You and Rebecca are just behind me, so hopefully our paths will cross one day.  I'm not surprised you're fed up with swine flu mania - I feel a bit silly about our panic, but at least we had the decency to panic in the privacy of our own home.....  

Hi Lukey - I really hope you're having a fabbie time on holiday and that the sun is shinning down on you.

I went into the Lister today for a scan and blood tests.  I'm on day 6 of stimms, but not much has happened.  I've 3 on the right side (1x8 and 2 x5) and a tiny one on the left which she didn't measure.  I was supposed to go back on Friday, but they've increased my drugs and put me back to Monday.  They said it was quite a poor response, but still early days.  Any thoughts from anyone?  We've got nothing to compare it to but have fingers crossed we have a bit more action over the weekend.  I suppose this was always the risk though.....    The Lister is lovely and I'm def enjoying the more relaxed pace!    


Babydust to all



Love Harris


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Harris.

Soooo sorry!!  Feel very bad about complaining about the tickly cough people.  Bit insensitive of me when there is a genuine concern out there about swine flu.  You are right though to be concerned especially with our looming treatment but as you say no point in going public with your worry if you haven't actually got any real symptoms.  Anyway, if you have got flu, isn't the best place to be tucked up snugly in your bed with a hot toddy and a soppy chic flick.  Not waiting hours amongst other poorly folk in an A&E waiting room.  Some people are crazy .

Well, the sweet smile and the crawly-bum-lick letter worked as I have just picked up £700 worth of meds from Boots for absolutely nothing, nada, zilch, zero!!!   .  Can't believe how good that feels.  My lovely GP.  I would marry him if I polygamy was legal. Must remember to buy him  BIG bottle of something yummy and alcoholic.  So there you go.  It is worth asking.

My next scan is on day 5 of stimms on 5th Aug.  Are either you or Rebecca going to be there? 

Rebecca - what a great husband you have.  Does he just do trims or is he a secret Brazilian expert?  You wouldn't get my DH doing that.  Very impressed!!

Got to go as DH has returned.

G x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Thank you all so much for thinking of me   what smashing girls you all are I really appreciate that xxxx

Unfortunatley I have no news for you because I havent tested but I also have not had AF turn up !! so thats a bonus, I dont feel any different apart from being bloated and very emotional, keep arguing with DH over anything, having a bad time at work at the moment going through a grevience procedure against my manager (quite high level) he is a bully, I consider myself to be a stong person have worked for the same company for 7 years ... have ran the department for 8 months exceeding targets and so on, but I dont think I can take much more of his bullying ......

Test date is Friday but I dont think I ever want to test lol, how long after EC should AF arrive ? Care told me that as I had gone with my natural cycle 28 day, it should have been Monday ... Is that a good sign ? I think the pessaries are holding it off I really do ....

Advice would be appreciated 

Thanks so much once again 

Love 
Mel


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Well ladies you are like buses - nothing for ages and then you all turn up at once! Great  to read all your news.

Harris - don't worry about your scan just yet. The same happened to me at the Lister but things improved when they upped the meds and we had 7 eggs at EC. Are you on Menopur? How much have you been taking?

GI Georgie - I'm just dying to know about your top secret mission. Surely you can share this knowledge with ladies who know all about your foof! Fab result on the free meds - how did you manage it? 

Melstev - have you had the longest 2ww in history? - bet it feels like it anyway. When was your EC? 
Soo praying for good news for you tomorrow                
Your work situation sounds terrible - that's a very stressful thing to go through and I hope your boss gets his comeuppance as a result. Really unfair - you don't need this right now.    
I don't know about your AF question - when i was on 1 cyclogest per day my AF arrived before test date but on all my other cycles I took gestone so no AF til around 3 days after OTD. What dosage of cyclogest are you on? Hopefully no AF is a very good sign for you!

Hi Rebecca - Love the idea of your DH giving you a make over down under! Good news on getting started - I hope the sniffing doesn't make you feel too bad. 

Hello Fee - are you making the most of your pre-treatment weeks.  Hope you get to enjoy it! You are very industrious - first marking, now timetabling - that is a thankless task bit I like your rationale for doing it!

As for my 2ww - I remember that the Lister were quite adamant that it doesn't make any difference whether you rest or not in the 2ww. I quizzed ARGC on it a bit and I get the sense that they mostly suggest resting for psychological reasons - so that you won't look back and wonder "what if" afterwards. In fact, we were told to just act as though I was already pregnant and try to remain relaxed. No going to the gym but no reason not to act normally. Going to the gym would be very abnormal for me!
Truly, I am as insane as the next woman on the 2ww - you know - damned if you have symptoms, damned if you don't! I think it's in the lap of the gods really so I try to do something constructive every day. Yesterday I went to an auction (online but you can hear the auctioneer on your computer) and I ended up with 1 table, 3 chairs, 1 stool, 1 elephant, 1 silver frame and 2 trunks (not related to the elephant) - all without moving from my chair! I would only recommend this if you actually need the stuff!
Today I am preparing a spec for the next stage of our building works on the house and returning all the stuff I borrowed for the garden fete. That's not a very taxing day but I will feel at the end of it that I haven't wasted it completely!
Test Day next Monday  


Hello Dreamer, Lukey and anyone I might have missed

lots and lots of love and  
clucky
xxx

PS just did a spell check as I'm a terrible typist and "cyclogest" comes up as "cyclist" - very funny when you think where you have to put them - ouch!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

I've just managed to lose a post which is a real pain... Anyway, lots of news on here.

Georgie - I am so pleased for you about your drugs - it is absolutely fantastic and you must be walking on sunshine.      Let's hope this bodes well for a good cycle.  I would definately offer to marry him as well as plying him with lots of nice pressies.  Your post about the coughie whingers really made me laugh.  Now that our panic is over I can have had a good laugh at everyone elses....  There were a couple sitting at the Lister yesterday with wipes over their faces!  We had quite a giggle about it.  Of course, it could be that they have swine flu      I'm not sure if we'll be there next Wednesday, but it would be good if our paths cross one day.

Clucky - How are you doing today?  I'm dying to know what your activiity is today?  I love the sound of the auction. What's the site called?  Tell us more about the elephant....    What's the building project your're doing?  
It all sounds very intriuging.  Do you mind if I ask whereabouts you live in Surrey?  I think you had a result with the fete!  I spent a couple of hours taking money for the bouncy castle and all the kids rides at ours this summer and it was totally draining.  Really interesting what you say about the 2ww.  When I did my iui's with the ARGC they said to have rest for a couple of days and Zita West now says to rest for 4 days!  I think I'll just try to take it easy and get lots of help with ds.  Fingers crossed for Monday.  Thanks for the chat about your Lister cycle - it's really reassuring to hear that more can develop.

Mel - I'm really hoping you're going to get some good news in the morning.                    We'll be here waiting to hear.  

Hi Fee and Rebecca - how are you?  Hello to everyone else.

Love, Harris xxxxxxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Evening ladies 
Well it all got the better of me this morning and I did a test .. Its a BFN for me im afraid   never mind what will be will be eh ?
Came in from work and AF started to arrive  , its all go ..

Going to stay as focused as I can and get back into my size 8 over the next few months, DH is very keen to donate bless him hes such a sweetie xxxx we will speak to the consultant and see what he recommends we may have one last try in 3/6 months time, I really have to think about it, if its down to age the longer we wait ......

Thanks for all of your support ladies you have been so friendly and supportive in whats been stressful and challenging time xxx
Good luck and love to you all ... keep me updated ... love Mel xxxxxxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh Mel - I'm so so sorry    . Even as I was logging in I had my fingers crossed for you. I can imagine how you feel today and you are showing a true fighting spirit 
focussing on that Size 8 already!  Your DH sounds lovely too and I'm sure he'll be a great support to you. 
I hope your consultant will give you some hope when you speak to him - do you have a date for your follow up?
Will be thinking of you - hope you get to treat yourself very well today


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

HI Clucky 

Im so sad today   I suppose thats natural I havent called care yet about a follow up, deep down I keep thinking Im must be to old   is it a sign ? 
But I never wanted to think like that, Im sure its just the way I feel at the moment, Wil feel better tomorrow, will call care later today and see what our options are, looking forward to a nice hot bath   and a glass or 3 of nice red wine xxx

Take care hun I will pop on to chat now and then and let you know what Dr Shaker says xxx

Thank you so much for your support 

Love Me xxxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

Mel I am so so sorry to hear about your BFN    .  I'm not surprised you're feeling really sad and down, its such a horrible, draining feeling and complelety natural to feel wiped out.  All of the buildup and tension of the last couple of weeks makes it so such a disappointment.  Your DH sounds very supportive and wonderful - let him look after you and give you loads of comfort and support.  Red wine tonight (and tomorrow....) sounds like a very good idea.  Treat yourself to your favourite food, wine and look after yourself.          

Hi to everyone else.  I can't believe the change in the weather - it's glorious here.  

Love, Harris xxxxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Mel - sorry to hear about your BFN   Enjoy that glass (or three!) of wine, you deserve it, and give yourself plenty of time to recuperate, grieve, breathe. Take care  

Well I'm still down regging, 6 more days to go then it's on to the stimms. I'm feeling really pooped this time around. I know AF has just arrived, and I'm bloated beyond belief but suddenly I feel really weary! Maybe I've just been overdoing it down the gym, trying to drop the last bit of weight before the stimms, but with the water retention from the buserelin this week putting on 6lbs, it aint going to happen I reckon!    Had my first accupuncture session today, that was nice, almost fell asleep and didnt want to get up when it was time to go! Maybe I am just getting old?!    Hope the rest of you down reggers are getting on OK?!

Good luck to those on stimms and fingers crossed for the 2ww bunch


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Thank you Ladies xx

Y


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all

Melstev - hope you are feeling even a tiny bit better today.    Hope you and DH get to spend the weekend together doing all the things you enjoy most.

Hi Bladerunner - I've forgotten what the long protocol is like for water retention but this IVF weight gain thing is a killer. I need a maternity wardrobe already! - nothing fits.

Hey Harris
I live in Weybridge.  After 5 years of living in our house the 1970s old peoples' decor still hasn't come back into fashion so we have to renovate the whole thing. For our next mission I can't decide between the kitchen or the extension. The extention already exists but as it will be our main living area we want to try to make it really thermally efficient - very few builders know anything about green building and our local Building control is way behind the times too, so it's taking ages to agree what will work for us. I am also trying to put right all the mistakes from the last work (bathrooms/rewiring/windows) - we have 3 leaking pipes in the house right now! We seem to have terrible trouble with builders - in spite of taking references it always ends in disaster - please Georgie can you and your workmates come and kick some ass for us. The elephant is a tiny Indian silver and enamel thingy - i like shiny things! Today's activity is photographs: We've been married for 5 years and still haven't chosen our wedding photos! Our photographer has retired now but he said he will still do our album for us! Phew - anything else?? Oh yes, the auction site is called 'the-saleroom.com'.


Big hellos to Fee, Georgie, Rebecca, Dremer, Lukey

Hope all's well with everyone

lots of love 
clucky xx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Afternoon!

Mel - How are you doing?  I hope your DH is around and that you can spend some time together this weekend.  Take lots of good care of yourself.    

Blade Runner - hi, I know what you mean about putting on weight!  Although it might have something to do with the amount of chocolate I'm eating....    .  I hope you manage to get some rest this weekend..  I love accupuncture too - it is so relaxing and comforting.


Clucky - sorry if I over did it on the questions    .  My parents live near you in Cobham and I'm not far down the road too.  Cooorrr - it sounds like you have had a right run of bad luck with builders.  It really is horrible when building stuff goes wrong as its very in your face (ie your home) and always expensive....      I hope you have better luck with the next bit!  Your thermal project sounds very Grand Designsish.  One of my sisters installed a heat pump thingie a few years ago and her council just about laid an egg over the whole thing.  We hear about our planning application this week and if we're successful we think we'll press on while builders are (apparently) a bit cheaper and biddable...  Here's to hoping.  Off to have a look at the auction site now.  Good luck with the pictures.  I haven't put a picture in an album since school, but there's always time to turn a new leaf!  How are you feeling about Monday?  

Love to everyone.

Love, Harris xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

HI Ladies 

Thanks you for your kind words, I need some advice if possible please ?  I am having the most horrendous AF its terrible I can hardly walk at times with the pain this will be the 3 rd really heavy day, has anyone else experienced this  after IVF. 

Thanks ladies 
Mel


----------



## bella fifi (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello to All

I hope you don't mind me joining you on this thread.  I am due to start my second IVF in Oct/Nov at Queen Mary's in Roehampton again.  The first cycle got messed up a bit because I wasn't put on a high enough dose and never got to egg collection - in 2007......last year I had another procedure on my heart for the palpitations I get so we postponed IVF until this year.  Unfortunately I now have Atriall Fibrillation (heart condition) but Consultant is happy for me to go ahead with IVF....just can't afford to wait any longer as I will be 40 in November.

Thanks

Michelle


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

It seems to have gone very quiet on here..

Clucky         Hoow are you?

Welcome Michelle - sorry to read about your first cycle - lets hope that the second is far more positive.  Don't woory about being 40 - its the new 30!

My scan was ok today.  I've only got 4 follies but they're all growing and my lining is 11.5!  I feel very proud of my lining  

How are you today?  I'm afraid I don't know why your af was so heavy, but I hope you're feeling better.

How's everone else?  Rebeca / Fee / Georgie / Blade Runner??

Love, Harris xx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all and welcome Michelle

That's really good news on your progress Harris. Gold star for the lining! Isn't it funny the things that can make your day during this process. Hope it continues to go well. When is your next scan?
(PS I didn't mind your questions at all! If you're ever over this way and need a coffee (decaf of course) let me know!)

Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly Mel   - you should call your clinic if you are worried about anything.

We had bad news today too I'm afraid. I had a feeling it hadn't worked this time -  not sure why - it wasn't just the cat sleeping on my feet (that's my new pregnancy test!). 
So the race for the one good egg continues! I don't have a plan yet but watch this space.....

Hope Georgie, Fee, Rebecca, Dreamer, Bladerunner, (and Lukey of course) are all well.

lots of love and a large dollop of luck for everyone
clucky xxxxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi,  hope you don't mind me jumping in - am in my 40's, hoping for that one good egg so I think I might be in the right place!

HarrisGame, I don't know very much about lining measurements but it sounds like you have a good result!  I am currently on my 3rd day of stimming with a scan on Friday morning.  I don't have any symptoms and am not sure I am supposed to have!  I'm 42 with only one BFP (chemical)behind me but that was over 18 months ago!  Trying not to panic....

Hi michelle I am new to this thread too 

Melstev, I have read a few of your posts before, and just wanted to say I was r sorry to hear about your negative result

x


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Clucky - I am so sorry to read your news. Isn't it funny how you sometimes know.     How are you doing?     Chocolate, alcohol and cake xx  Did  you go in for a blood test?  Is the cat alright? I'm back for a scan again on Wednesday and they'll let me know about EC then - it's looking like Friday or even Monday, which seems an age away....

Welcome Coco Ruby - this is just the place for a one good egg hunt.      What drugs are you taking?  Good luck with this cycle.  Maybe we'll bump into each other at the Lister one day.

LOve, Harris xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

I have my positive head on today and hopefully the rest of thsi year, I feel a few good eggs are there to be had with a little bit of positivity and lots of patience ......

Follow up with Dr Shaker a week on Wednesday so lets see if Its worth me having another go xxx

Chin up ladies xxx

Love 
Mel


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Back from the sun  - lovely, lovely time ...doing nothing  

Will read back but got the main gist I think... 

Mel and Clucky - so sorry - GAWD it makes me mad when we try so hard and it does not work....hope you both get some clarity of thinking soon, take care    
Harris - yippeeeee for the follies! I am now resigned to the fact that if hormones are a bit awol then 4 is quite good   ....when is the next scan? Don't worry how long it takes btw 
Hi Fee, Rebecca and Georgie 
Welcome Coco and Michelle 

xxx


PS Fee - you did do an HPT right? OPKs can act as HPTs you know....


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Just a quick post, but wanted to say welcome back to Lukey - I hope you had a really brilliant holiday.  I'm very jealous at the thought of you lying in the sun, day after day.      .  We've missed you on here and its lovely to see you back.  How are you doing with everything?  Have you made any plans?  I'm back at the Lister tomorrow and looking forward to it. 

Clucky - how are you doing today?  You are amazingly calm and strong.  Have you arranged for a follow up?

Hi Mel - good luck with your appointment.  

xxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello all

Clucky - sorry to hear things didnt work out for you   

Mel - yes I had really bad AFs after my last two ICSIs. I guess the drugs just get that womb very well lined and it then does its best to rid of the lot as quick as it can   It will pass, and you will feel very thin afterwards   

Lukey, sounds like you had a fab time, welcome back to the wonderful British winter.....  

Harris - good lining, I'd be proud of that one too! Good comfy quilt for the embies to settle into I reckon  

I'm still jabbing away - got my baseline scan tomorrow. I dont feel too great at the moment, had a hideous night last night, just really restless, hot flushes, felt sick and I'm not even pregnant yet!!   All being well, stimms start Thursday. 6 vials of menopur on top of the buserelin every day, so the pin cusion impression will be really taking shape soon  

Take care all
BR xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi everyone.  Sorry to have been awol for a bit.  Working and weddings etc has meant I haven't managed to log on for ages.

Mel - You have been in my thoughts almost constantly since Friday with every hope that you may have had good news.  I am so very sorry it did not happen for you this time.  Just a set-back, eh?  I am so sorry I did not manage to send you a message over the weekend.  I hope that you are beginning to feel a little better after that first. few horrendous days.  You sound really strong.  Like everyone says, just take a bit of time to grieve and be sad before trying to make any plans.  You need some down time and some 'Me' time.  You deserve it.  

Clucky -    .  I presume you have had a test now and not just relied on the CPT (cat predictor test).  I know that I, too, feel very spiritually connected to my 2 gorgeous cats but they unfortunately haven't been too helpful in the IVF department... apart from making me smile most days, of course   .  I hope you are ok.  My heart goes out to you and I am sending all good wishes for whatever you decide to do next.  I hope you have the strength to give it another go.  By the way I hope you got the building issues sorted out.  Me and My A&E mates would set up a great business in 'kicking builders up the ****' but surely we 40 yr old (sorry... 30 yr old) hormonal women would be much more frightening to them.  Perhaps we should all turn up on your doorstep together!!  How scary would that be?

Lukey -Welcome home   .  Great to see you back and hopefully very relaxed.  Tell us about your holiday.

Harris - I so hope you read this before tomorrow as I will be at the Lister tomorrow too.  My first stim scan is at 12.45.  I am sooo nervous about it but at least I don't have high hopes.  If I could get at least 1 on each side I will be happy.  Watch this space.  I am so pleased for you that you have 4.  That is a good solid number.  4 Class A free-range eggs I hope!!

BR - good luck with the stims.  Sorry you have been feeling so lousy on your down reg.  I expect that means it is working properly.  I have had mild headaches occasionally only.  I wish I could experience more symptoms. At least I would feel like something is happening.  Silly, isn't it.  Willing myself to feel crappy.

Coco and Michelle - a big welcome to you both.  You are definately in the right place.  Join the gang and have a smile put back on your faces   .  Just hope you don't mind the odd bit of swearing and foof (or chuffa) talk.

Well,  I have my 1st scan tomorrow and am trying hard not to think about it.  What will be will be.  I just hope there is some activity going on in those shrivelled up little ovaries of mine.  Perhaps I will try to get an acu appt at Zita's.  Watch this space.

Love to everyone.  Please Harris, read this before you go tomorrw.....( like that will help!!)

Georgie xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Good luck Georgie and Harris!
BR - happy jabbing!

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Lukey.  Will let you know.  Will probably pass Harris in the clinic completely unaware of each other.  Shame.  Maybe I could bring 'foofs' into the conversation in the waiting room so she would recognise me!  The alternative pink carnation

Catch up later.

G x


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all (is it morning? I'm not dressed yet so it must be!)

Good luck for all the scans today - Georgie, Harris and Bladerunner.        

Welcome back Lukey - glad to see you even took a break from FF! 

Harris - my personal best for stimming is 17 days! H


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmm only ever happens on this thread - I'm right in the middle of typing and it sort of decides to post all by itself!

Right, Harris. Hope you'll get some indication re EC today. 

Georgie - just remembered - when we were kids we invented a name for nonexistent sweets which we would ask for in the sweetshop. We called them foofy-goos! Ugh!!
Funny what you were saying about a bunch of hormonal women - After my last chem pregnancy i was a bit of a basket case for a few weeks and had an awkward work situation to resolve. I went along to a very important meeting and promptly burst into tears -mortifying, but I got everything i wanted as a result! Melstev, perhaps you should put your crazy hormones to good use with your boss?

Fee - do you need another AF dance yet or is there any chance of a natural miracle? (sorry if that's too personal!)

Bladerunner - long may that pregnancy feeling continue!!

Coco and Michelle - big helloo

We've got our follow up in September - we wanted to wait for Dr Garfur as we need to start making some decisions but we'll probably do one more cycle with my eggs (i say that now - I'll never want to give up!). I wouldn't mind seeking a second opinion at this stage though, simply because I know we've had everything ARGC can throw at us. Anyone been to Dr Gorgy? Also, does anyone know what testosterone test is recommended before taking DHEA? I was going to ask my GP for it!
So for now its back to the cock10, maca shakes, and bish bash bosh DIY miracle baby making!!

lots of love and luck to everyone
clucky xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Clucky - I think they test your testosterone (literally) and also your DHEA while on it, to ensure they are in range - somewhere it says to test liver function too I think . I'm not sure Dr G is really going to add anything as he seems to do what ARGC do? Good idea to wiat for the lovelt Dr Gafur


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all, just a quickie to let you know -

Baseline was cool   

Stimms start tomorrow  

Here we go again!!   

See what the drugs can wring out of the old ovaries this time


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

foofy-goos!!!  I'm sure the shop assistant had a field day with that request, Clucky. I am sure that Fee (aged 10) was probably asking for chuffa - chups as well. Weren't those the little lollies in the shape of a whistle that did actually whistle??

Well, this hormonal lady is a very smug hormonal lady today. Not only was I told I was a spring chicken at 41 (by the lovely Nurse Debbie) and that I was young for IVF (stop    everyone) but I appear to have cultivated *5* follies . Dead chuffed with myself. I personally think it is the red wine I have been drinking this time. 
Don't think my lining was quite as impressive as Harris' but it is apparently "inkeeping with the size of follies", she said. Back on Friday for more scans and bloods. I can't quite believe it. There may be life in the old dog yet. 

Sorry I missed you today Harris. Hope all was well.

BR- great to be starting tomorrow.

Clucky, I had a testosterone test and a DHEA level done after 3 months of taking it. Never did interpret the results as I stopped taking it at that point anyway due to my prog level going sky high.

Fee, hope you come back to us soon. We miss you.

Georgie (+5) xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Wooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Georgie that is fab - hope they all grow big and strong for mummy       Are you an immunie btw? 
BR - brilliant that you are on your way!   

Chuffa chups        

Off ooot today but will catch up later 

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

Geogie -that is fantastic news!!!  You must be feeling really pleased and far too young for IVF        .  Are they all on the same side or have you double dropped (so pleased with this new term I learnt yesterday that I had to drop it in...)  Did you see the sizes?  I've seen Debbie as well - I think she's fab and really helpful / reassuring.  I have had a hot pad thingie glued to my tummy which I think has helped my lining.  I'm really sorry I missed you yestertday, but I'll be back on Friday morning at 9.45.  They are short staffed this Friday and I was warned to bring a book.    What time are you due?  Have you found the nice little waiting space tucked around the corner behind the water dispenser?  I know what you mean about being really nervous - its totally nerve wracking...  I keep talking to mine, hoping it will encourage them on to great things!

Hi Clucky - how are you feeling today?  Have you got some nice things planned for this week?  Dr Gafur is def worth waiting to see - I think he's brilliant and after the wonderful Sherriff, he was may favourite.    I think I'm going to follow your great example of 17 days stimms, in fact I could even break it and be 18!  I'm really hoping that slow and steady is a good thing    

Blade Runner - that's fantastic news that the baselline scan was good and you are off and on your way!!  What drugs are  you taking?        

Rebecca and Fee - how are you ladies?  Haven't heard from you for a while.  Rebecca, how are you getting on with the drugs?  You must be due for a scan soon.  Fee, I am very worried that you have self combusted with the strains and stresses of producing a timetable with too many courses and not enough rooms / hours in the day.  Please reassure that all is well    

Have a lovely day out Lukey - hope you miss the heavy rain we have here at the mo. Are you up to anything nice?

Coco - how's the jabs going?  

I think my EC is going to be on Monday, but I won't know until Friday.  Just wondering if anyone knows how it all works at the Lister?  What time we have to be there?  What time DH needs to do his stuff (all quiet weird on a Monday morning, but hey ho).  

It's just how these things work out, but Monday was the one day all summer that we wanted to avoid.  DH's son is coming for his two week stay with us and DH needs to drive up to Suffolk to get him.  Dr Thum had thought that we'd be done and dusted by then, but things have taken a bit longer than we thought.  DH is a bit stressed about it as he doesn't want to let anyone down, but I'm hoping that we can pick him up on Sun or Tues.  I did wonder about him freezing some stuff but he'd still have to come back to get me....  Does anyone else's head whirl with logistics?    My IVIG still isn't organised, but it is supposed to happening before EC on Monday.  

Also, do they follow the no make up rule very strictly?  I don't wear tons of slap, but am rather lost without it.  When I had stuff done at ARGC I felt as if I was the only bare faced chick in the room!

Swine flu paranoia is back on as I picked up the Lister's info sheet on it yesterday.  If we get flu we have to cancel the cycle as they don't want all the staff getting it, which is totally understandable, but a really scary thought   .  DH can have flu at home and we can bring the stuff in a pot.  So, we are now back to manically washing our hands (I keep thinking of Howard Hughes), avoiding crowds of people and snorting eucalyptus oil which is apparently antibacterial.  I really hope that none of us get flu  at the wrong moment 

I'll stop whittering on now.

Hi to everyone I've missed.

Love, Harris xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Harris.  Right I'm going to attach snoopy the cat to my tummy from now on.  He is always lovely and warm and likes snuggling.  I wonder would he mind being attached to my tummy for the next 7 days!!

My appt is 11 45 but I may come earlier as they are busy like you say.  I will come looking for you around by the water machine. (sounds all very sordid... like meeting around the back of the bike sheds)  I seem to have double dropped, as you say. Is that good?  2 on each side and a 5th smaller on the left.

Anyway, I have to go and dig holes in the garden in the rain with DH now.  Will check in later.  Thanks Lukey for your good wishes.  They don't seem to be investigating immunes with me this time but I have asked for pred and heparin so they agreed to that.  Next time will do killer cells and maybe PGS.

G x

PS Harrris, I am tall with dark short hair and definately look over 40!! just in case you are still in when I arrive.  I will try and find a pink carnation!!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Georgie.  I am short (ish) with mid brown hair which will be tied up as I won't have time to wash it!  Hopefully our paths will cross.  We used to have a cat called Snoopy when I was a child - he was a she, but was the best! xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

you two....

Harris - how were the follies? ....they will tell you everything you need to know on Friday - most important thing is trigger time and day     ....If it's Monday DH will be called down when you are waiting to go down too - depends where you are on the list ....you usually have to be there for 7am ish ...I'd get DS on the Tues if you can as they don't like children in the rooms during EC (not sure why? Health and Safety maybe/no childcare?)....but wait til Fri to make the arrangements in case it is not Monday afterall  I guess IVIg on Friday then as they don't do weekends - what did Dr T say? Maybe call him as EC now earlier than planned??

Georgie - good luck tomorrow too! NO TALK of NEXT TIME      

I was there today so missed you both  - getting some bloods and having a chat 

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Fantastic news from the stimming girls Harris and Georgie - way to go!!      I love the sound of that nurse Debbie. 
Hope Bladerunner follows your fine example.
Good luck for the scans tomorrow.    

So Lukey - are you secretly formulating a new treatment plan??

Rebecca - are you still sniffing? Isn't your scan soon? Hope it's all going ok.   

Hi Fee, Coco, Melstev, Michelle

I feel like [email protected] today! Feels like food poisoning but I think its just AF. Better recover quickly - we're supposed to be going to a wedding reception tomorrow evening and thought we'd treat ourselves to a posh hotel too! Mind over matter required  

love and luck to all
clucky
xxxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

I hope you are all fine and dandy   Looks like lots has been happening here while I have been sulking  ...

Georgie - thank you sooooo much for your kind words Hun I really do appreciate it more then you will realise chick .. fingers crossed for you Hun please please please keep me updated xxxx good luck for tomorrow   vibes xxx

Clucky- your fab you always give me a mention that means a lot ta chick xxxx

I will be going for my review appointment at care on Wednesday then we will decide what to do next, if the quality is not there I dont suppose there is much we can do  , whats the lister like ? it seems lots of ladies are happy with them ... Well AF has just about left the building and good riddance to the   . hope all goes well for all xxx Love Mel


----------



## bella fifi (Apr 22, 2009)

Good evening Harris, Clucky, Coco, Lukey, Georgie, Bladerunner, Mel, Fiona, Rebecca, Bright Eyes and Spanner

(Apologies if I have missed anyone  

Hope you are all ok this evening ? It is pouring with rain here but still so very humid today isn't it....Hope the weather is going to be nice this weekend.

Thank you for all of your warm welcomes, it is a lovely thread and you are right that we are the new 30's too right  

My eyes are green with envy, my friend must be 43/44 and she is having her second baby in 4 weeks.  However I see her as an inspiration because her and her husband tried 17 years to concieve their first and she keeps me feeling positive (I think).

Today was quite funny, My manager asked me to meet her at Clackett Services (M25) for my 6 probation review, I arrived there today and phoned her asking where she is, as I couldn't see her.  She explained where she was and we just realised that although we were both at Clackett Services we were both in different ones (opposite sides of the motorway).  So I got back in the car and drove 20 miles to get to the other side (didnt have a clue where I was going but thank goodness for satnavs). We forgot there were two arrrghhhh..

Lots of   energy for everyone :X Really hope your dreams come true.

Need to catch up and read your posts.....

Have a restful evening

Michellex


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope you are well? I have my Lister first scan tomorrow morning too - but I am at 8:30am so I think I will miss you ladies Georgie and Harris that are there tmrw?  Not sure how to feel as I don't have any symptoms (apart from a fatter tummy but I think that's due to lots of choc covered brazil nuts!  

The injections are fine now, I am such a pro!

Hope everyone else is ok
xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Lukey, sorry to have missed you.  I feel you may rather stay anonymous BUT if we ever were to meet, boy do you deserve a big  .  And I think I can speak for everyone.  (God, I hope so, anyway)  I hope your chat went well today and that you are planning again.  I also hope that you can be as posotive for yourself as you are with everyone else.

Will look out for you Harris and (Coco) tomorrow as I think we may all be there for a long while. I am going to try to get an acu in up at Zita west first.  What day of stims are you on Coco?

Bella, love the thought of you and your boss missing each other at Clacket.  Oh and you are right.  Knowing 44 yr olds that are still producing is a great morale boost.  My friend who I cycled with at ARGC is 44 this month and she had her twins in May!!  WE CAN DO IT TOO   

Mel, glad to hear you again and sounding posotive.  Once you have your next plan, you will be right up there again. Good luck with your follow-up.  I wonder who you are seeing.

Clucky.  Thanks for your thoughts.  We will all keep em growing.  Don't want to disappoint anyone now.  Enjoy your posh hotel.  Nothing like a bit of pampering.

Off to bed now as have an early morning wake up to get to London in time.  Will be working tomorrow night but will check in on Sat.

Love and   to everyone


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Lots of luck Harris, Georgie and Coco!       
Georgie -      what is all this about anonymous          
Bella -     what a nightmare - why could she not drive to you?!!   did the review go well anyway?
Mel - glad AF has gone and glad the F-Up is soon   

Where is Fee? 

Well I'm going to have one very last go and pray for "the one"   ...Oct probably      

xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all

How did you get on Georgie and Harris - i was in the waiting room this morning at 8:30am, wondering if either of you were there then...?

Had my first scan - I am on day 6 of stimming.  Apparently I have one small folliw on the right overy (I always knew this one was the worse responder from previous tests) and 4 larger follies on the left but they are all still under 10mm.  The sonographer and the nurse both said this was good (although the nurse said it was good, bearing in mind my age).

But I feel quite upset this morning now.  I didn't know what to feel before but now I know there are only 5 (and one of those is r small), I feel that it isn't working.  I don't know what I expected - somehow I think I was hoping they were going to say oo, you have 16 follies...!!  Practically impossible at my age, I know, but I can't help feeling disappointed and upset.... 

I hope Georgie and Harris that you had good appts
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Coco - it is pretty impossible at 42 ...4/5 is fab! Tbh you may well get some more, the first scan is not diffinitive! Try to keep calm and see what the next scan brings


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Hiya luvlies

Harris & Georgie --- Count me in, girls.  I got appt on Mon, too, at 10:30am.  Hope I can meet you both on Mon.  I should be very easily recognized, I am a petite oriental lass (gradually turning into Yorkshire pudding, AHhh….SCARY!).  So pleased for you two having good progress.  I should have a better idea on Mon.    

Clucky --- I am so sorry for the news, and I wasn’t around earlier to send my hugs  .  You seem so lively and positive already.  It is good to put some attention on your building project now, so you have some breathing space.  Enjoy the wedding reception and posh hotel.

Mel --- Sounds like you are over the sulking process and straight on the game again, very good spirit.  Sorry haven’t been on line earlier to send my hugs over to you  .    

BR --- Happy stimms.

Coco --- Welcome!  Don’t get upset so easily.  You are still on the game.  And don’t forget you are on the “one good egg” race.  Get the positive vibes through.

Michelle --- Welcome!

Fee --- Where are you? 

Lucky --- Welcome back.

Have been busy tided up with work and some house shores and at the same time trying to be relaxed whenever I can.  Started the injection on Wed, all seem to be fine other than very minor headaches and little dizzy sometimes.  Not until the stimms kicked in, I am starting to feel nervous.  So had an acupuncture yesterday, which I still haven’t felt any difference that has been made so far.  Also booked in for a reflexology on next Tue, hopefully I can find it is more helpful.  

Rebecca xx


----------



## bella fifi (Apr 22, 2009)

Good evening to you all 

Harris & Georgie - hope today went really well for you both ? ! 

Coco - you are doing really well 4/5 follies is excellent and the size of the four are really good as they soon have a growth spurt.   When I had mine I only had one large follie as the others weren't even half the size of yours.

Clucky - Hope you are feeling better from yesterday and you managed to go out and have a fab time at the wedding reception !!

Mel - hope you are well, wishing you the best of luck for Wednesday, hope you get some positive news. 

Lukey - hmmm I did wonder why my manager didnt drive to my side.  Trouble is that I broke the silence on the telephone and blurted that I will drive over....  Yes thank you - thank goodness Review was ok, always have that dread as was made redundant in December.  Hope you are ok today ?

Rebecca - thank you for welcoming me   Also wishing you good luck for Monday

Sorry if I have missed anyone 

Not alot to report from my end, just can't wait to start at the moment.  On a diet though to get more weight off that kept piling on grrr....Joined slimming world and going for weigh in tomorrow  

Have a lovely evening and weekend all 

Michelle
xx


----------



## bella fifi (Apr 22, 2009)

Georgie

Meant to say that is brilliant re: your friend and twins 

Really hope we all get our dreams come true :X

Michelle
xx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Helllooooo Everyone          

How the hell are ya?

Lukey - yayyyyyy - another go in october.  I'll be with you girl if this one ever starts and doesn't work.  Where did you go in the sun?


Welcome Michelle - great to have more people join our thread.  YOu must be getting exited to start treatment again.  Protocols can make a huge difference to response.  They usually use a flare with poor(er) responders.  Interestingly though, I got a better response with 450IU than 600 + clomid?  What a nightmare about your meeting at service station.  I take it there was no bridge across.  Ohhh the weight problem.  I have been trying a new diet made up by myself.  It is the shreddies diet.  I only eat shreddies during the day, and then a proper meal at night.  Certainly not putting weight on, think it is coming off a little.  Oh and the running machine is there in our living room so far not used (another story)

Welcome Coco.  We share that awful chemical pregnancy result.  I try to hold on to the fact that it shows that I don't have an implantation problem - probably just an age problem.  Good luck with stimming.  I too will be doing my next cycle at Lister (when it will happen is a whole different ball game) .
Try not to stress too much about the follicles.  Four follicles of similar size sounds good to me because it is likely that they will all mature (so higher chance of them all fertilising) and if you get four fertilised, I would say that is good at our age.  will keep my fingers crossed.

Rebecca - are you going to the Lister too?  I may meet you there if my body plays ball this weekend.  Dying to meet you lot.

Melstev - I am so sorry to hear about your BFN.  you haven't been sulking love... you have been licking your wounds, just as we all do after a BFN.  YOu are allowed to feel sorry for yourself for a while......glad to have you back though.  Good luck with follow up - let us know what they say.

Harris - I was talking to Georgie and I am very jealous that you two managed to hook up.  I should be there with you    Good luck with egg collection Harris.

Clucky - oh, I don't envy you with doing stuff to your house - I dread that stuff.  Builders are a nightmare.  One day when I have more time, I will share my story with you.  It isn't you, believe me.  The only thing I can suggest is to get everything agreed on paper.  Even if you can't get them to sign it you can give them a copy and work through it with them.  Also, payment - my brother-in-law told his builders he would pay them at specific milestones i.e. when all pluming done or when brickwork complete.

Me...where have I been - locked in my office until I finish this goddam timetable - I am so mentally exhausted at the end of each day, I just couldn't focus manage.  It normally takes four weeks solid work (no lunch breaks) per semester to complete.  The staff are taking the pee a little.  I am not really supposed to take individual preferences into account but the excuses are amazing (problem with eyes, 'not around Monday', 'not before 10, and not after 4 on Mondays wednesday and thursday as got to pick up kids' anorexic daughters' and 'I am not doing Friday afternoon, I have done it for five years, and I want to go back to Ireland at weekends sometimes'.  It isn't that I am unsympathetic, but these people are full time staff - if they are not available for work 40 hours a week then they are not full time in my book.  Bunch of 
I spoke to the big chief (Dean of Uni) the other day and told her I was having a little trouble - she told me to rip up all these requests and ignore them.  She made me realise I was being too soft.  More importantly, if she says rip em up... I can officially tell the pee takers that she has told me to rip em up.

I am now awaiting AF.  It should be anytime now as if I did ovulate, it would have been two weeks ago. Please, please do an AF dance again, I am so fed up of it now.    I am definitely pre-menstrual - physical and emotional symptoms.  In fact my hormones were raging so much that I chucked a glass of wine over DH      We were having a slightly heated discussion in which I was trying to tell him that he is a lazy git and he should help me more cos it isn't fair and he called me "missi" in a funny tone.  I told him "don't call me missi" to which he replied "I will if I want".  Well, I swear, I felt the overwhelming frustration which culminated in me throwing white wine at him.  ooooops

I now feel quite ashamed as this is not the behavior I was brought up with.  But how the hell do you get men to do stuff without asking three times ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, off to enjoy the sunshine

Fee


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Evening to all - I've been trying to remember, but I think that we're a growing gang, so   to Georgie, Lukey, Fee, Clucky, Coco, BladeRunner, Mel, Rebecca, Spanner, Bright Eyes and anyone else who is lurking....  I think that's everyone.

Georgie and I managed to meet up yesterday at the Lister and as you can imagine their was plenty to natter about    .  Geogie, it was totally lovely to meet you.   You are such a special warm person and I went home with a real buzz from meeting you.  I really do hope that this is your cycle and that you are successful in the good egg hunt.  Thank you also for the yummy lunch.  Keep Snoopy (the cat) tucked up tight on your tummy and keep talking to your follies...  I love the story of your friend and her twins - as you say it gives us all hope for the future.  

Lukey - thanks so much for all the chat about procedure and all the advice.  I'm so pleased for you that you're going to have another cycle at the Lister.   

Clucky, I hope that you are feeling better.  Your AF sounds full on and its always worse when you're upset and feeling blue.  Somehow, it all seems to just rub it all in.  Did you make it to the wedding reception?  I hope you had a great time.  I think a posh hotel and some serious pampering sounds like a very good idea at the moment.  Where was it?  Would you recommend it?  We don't go to posh hotels very often anymore, but I enjoy collecting information and daydreaming!!  

Mel - glad that your AF has gone too and that you've got your follow up so quickly as it helps make the all important plan, which helps you back on your feet a little bit more.  Really good luck for Wed - I wonder who you'll be seeing?  Have you got a list of questions?

Hi Bella Fifi (great name)....  Cor, 17 years, I am so impressed with your friends.  It is a miracle that they managed to stay together and then go on to be successful!  Glad your review went well, especially after you had to drive another 20 miles...  I did have a laugh about it      How is the diet going?  Would you recommend Slimmers World?  If I'm not successful on this quest I'm going to do something serious (promise... ) about this 10lbs that I can't seem to shift.  Locally there is Weight Watchers, Slimmers World and I think Rosemary Conley to pick from.  My DH helpfully points out that I could just eat less and move more, but so far that hasn't been working  

Coco Ruby - how are you getting on?  I have a huge tummy too and bloated - in fact I think I look pregnant which is all helping the positive visualisation.  Don't worry about having 5 follies.  Like you, I sort of hoped that I have loads more and that it would all be as if I was 30 or something ....  I've got used to my four and think that we're probably doing really well considering our age.  I suppose at this stage its all about egg quality rather than quantity.  Fingers crossed they grow well and move up that grid chart they use.    

Rebecca - I'll look out for you on Monday.  Have you got an early start with your journey? I have shoulder length light brown hair and won't be wearing any make up!  I really hope your scan goes well and that you are off to a good start.  How are the headaches?  

Fee - so lovely to see you back on here.  Your week sounds horrible and I can't imagine how difficult it must be to juggle as those pee takers wanting the impossible.  I would make sure that your timetable is good (not too good or they'll all complain even more) and that your boss isn't put to any inconvenience either.  Apart from that, I'd enjoy ripping them up!!       Sorry to hear about your row with DH,  just remember that we all do embarrassing things when AF is on the way and if he were a little wiser he'd factor that in.  DH really cheesed me off a couple of months ago after a failed iui which had been stressy from start to finish - I made a right prat out of myself with him.  When I told him I was sorry and that it was PMT he said - they have a name for it?  Do other people get it?  I just thought it was you!!!!  Whoops...  I really hope that your AF comes this weekend and that you can get on your way.  

I'm on for EC on Monday and have already set the alarm for midnight tonight in case I forget.  Dr T never returned any of my phone calls so there was a bit of a panic yesterday about the IVIG, but I'm now having it on Monday after EC which is great.  He also hadn't done the prescriptions that he said he would, but I now have all the drugs in my hot hands....  DSS is coming on Tuesday morning and we're all set with the plans.  I did ask the nurse about make up and she just gave me one of those looks (this was after the ivig mini-panic and two separate prescriptions being signed off) so there will be no slap for me on Monday.    I have already decided to take a small make up bag with me to compensate.  My 4 follies have grown well and range from 17-23, so I'm feeling really positive.  I think it must be the drugs and excitement of cycling, but I've been feeling really fantastic this week and am not tired / have good skin etc.  Is it like a mini dose of HRT?  We have moved all our furniture / rooms around today and our house looks really good...  I sort of lost enthusiasm once we'd got everything outside, but its been worth the effort.  

I hope everyone has a great weekend.  

Love, Harris xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Hi Harris, I'm so glad your follies are doing so well, its great news! I'm keeping my fingers and everything else crossed so you have a good ec next week.  

Clucky, hope you are feeling better.  Af can be so horrible, the c*w.

Fi, your wine throwing episode made me laugh - I can sooo relate!  Had a huge row with dh last week, was ****** and blinding at the top of my voice (atttractive) and threw most of the bed covering down the stairs at him for some reason.  I blame it on the drugs this time, but I have been known to lose it occasionally even when not ttc.... 

Hi everyone else, am off out soon so making this a quick post and hope everyone is ok?

I've sort of got used to the idea of having 5 follies instead of the imagined 16!  Have bought a heat pad, as it seems to be what everyone recommends.  Making sure I'm eating brazil nuts by the handful.  The Dr upped my menopur to 375 (from 300) until Tues when my next scan is.  Not sure if that's good or not. 

I also realised I'd made a bit of a boob too....I didn't realise that my synarel had sort of run out and I think I've underused it for the last 5 days!    I was getting something but suddenly realised last night that it was way past the 30 sniffs...I am so dumb...do you think this will make a lot of difference. Am really worried now...I haven't told the hospital as I only realised yesterday (and have of course now started using a full bottle), but will tell them on Tuesday.  I hope I haven't messed everything up after all this......

Any advice?
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Coco - there will probably be a few more sniffs than they say n the bottle - but you MUST get a new one asap - synarel is v v v impt at this stage to prevent ovulation! Can you go in tomorrow?

Sorry to be so quick - but yeay to Harris and SOOOOOOOOOOO much luck for 4 lovely eggies! You have done soooooooooooooo well   

Fee - welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllcoem back   

Georgie - how idd it go?

Hello Rebecca and Fifi!

xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hiya

I did have another bottle so have switched pdq to the new one! I always seemed to get something out of the old bottle so am hoping I haven't done anything to jeopardise the tx!  I'll tell them at the hospital on Tues.

x


----------



## bella fifi (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi All

Just a quick hello to you all and good luck for scans and egg collections  

I just sat here for 30 minutes and typed a whole book and it did not post - it said 'done with errors' on the page     I will have write again tomorrow.  Sorry about that - how irritating  

Have a lovely evening and will post it all again tomorrow unless it magically appears over night

Goodnight

Michellexx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow - lots to catch up on - Hello everyone!

Best of luck to Harris for a fine crop today       
Hoping they catch that 'one good egg' for you and if there are a few spare ones so much the better! Hope you also get to try the Lister chocolate cake which is really scrumptious!

Speaking of cake, my new antidote to a BFN is BFG (black forest gateau!) I am trying a new recipe and inviting a few girlfriends round. We will probably have to drink some champagne too!!

Welcome back Fee - that timetabling sounds horrendous - good advice to ignore all the special requests. At my old office any time we had to reshuffle the floor plan our boss would do it without consulting anyone and the day he published it he would go off on holiday! Brilliant strategy. Hope you get shot of it soon. Anyway, here's a dance for you - hope it does the trick.
                   

Hi Rebecca - nice to see you back too. Best of luck for your scan today   . It sounds like there will be quite a crowd from this thread at the Lister.

Hey Lukey - good for you on giving it another go. If there is any justice in this world you will find the good egg this time - you so deserve it.     
Did they suggest anything different for your next cycle?

Hi Michele - i should really follow your diet example instead of making cakes! My DH bought a rowing machine which I was about to sell on ebay cos he never uses it but I tried it myself and I quite like it! I guess we'll be doing our next cycle in October so I'll be trying to fit into my pre-IVF jeans before then. 

Hi Coco - 5 follies is great - you should be feeling very pleased with yourself! I don't understand why they don't start us all on max dosage of stimms - maybe it would be detrimental. Are you at the Lister too? Best of luck for your scan tomorrow - hope your 5 follies are progressing nicely.

Georgie - thanks so much for the story about your friend - it really does give hope! Good luck for your scan today too      - you must be getting close now?

Hi to Mel - glad to see you are in better spirits. Hope your follow up goes well on Wednesday.

Wedding was great (actually it was a Civil Partnership so there were two brides!!). We stayed at the Park Lane Hotel on Piccadilly which was OK but nothing amazing. Had a lovely break though - feel as though I've been on holiday! Better get back to reality today.

lots of love and luck to everyone
clucky
xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Clucky - hope the FUp is fruitful - any thoughts already yet as to what the plan may be? Thnx for your kind words - yes we will be tweeking a few things but only a few cos I have been getting chemicals so we're loathed to be too hasty    

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Lukey    our follow up seems miles off! I've just asked my GP for DHEA, testosterone, Karyotyping and Sperm DNA frag tests.  Any idea where we can have the DQ Alpha matching test done - thought that would be a step too far for my GP!

Here's to your winning formula next time!      
xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

ARGC may do it for you if you beg and say you just want it done - if not, Dr Gorgy or do it yourself via TDL and the RFU direct ie ask ARGC if they will be the referee as you have to have a doc on the form etc (that's what I did with The Lister )...Doubt the GP will do the sperm frag test either but worth a pop!


----------



## bella fifi (Apr 22, 2009)

Good evening to all

Right I will start posting again what I tried to last night (lost it all last night )

Hope you are all well this evening ?

Harris - hope Egg Collection went really well today and you are feeling ok  I am jealous about the chocolate cake, is it true they give you that there ?

Bella Fifi - the name came about because I tried for what seemed forever, to make up a username and everyone else had it so Bella is the name of my pug (she is pugilicous) and Fifi is the name of my cat - although she lives with my mum. They are both such sweetie's love them to bits. Although I call Bella 'both ends' (ask no questions).........can not control the other end and DH looks at me 

I joined Slimming World because although I successfully got results from Rosemary Connelly before (seems like I diet all my life - not far from the truth  ) I felt I needed to try something completely different. The first week of weigh in I lost 7IBS - neighbour said oh it's probably water (grrr) (I do have a lot to lose as put on 4 stone since got married in 2005) but I am being naughty as I know I am not eating enough but have got to the desparate stage of trying to lose weight at the last minute. This week I stayed the same but suppose this happens (although irritated as two days I missed breakfast and lunch oops)...don;t dare have my sins either...............................yet

The group of people are really nice as you have a chat altogether after they go through everyone's weight loss and it is a good motivator. Slimmer of the week wins a basket of food goodies. We all take one item to add to the basket (no choc cakes) - e.g. healthy/low fat and the winner takes it all. I forgot last week but noticed many people do...oops

As I am a flexible vegetarian I tend to follow the Green Days - which is mainly vegetarian options + fish if desired. Very healthy balanced meals cooked from scratch - no weighing of everything which is brilliant and eat as much as you want. My brain says though diet = also cut down on portions......can;t get my head round eating that much food.

Trying to exercise more (although limited with dicky heart) - tried, yep tried to play tennis, it was great because I was so useless however I am sure I burned more calories running around trying to pick the ball up and ended up with blisters on my feet too (tmi)..was knackered 10 minutes after starting, oops and trying to look cool with the 20 year old fit youngsters playing on the next court.

LOL re: your DH's comments - charming !!! Don;t think my DH would dare  - he probably thinks it though so would rather he said it.

Fiona - Yes I am getting quite excited now about starting a new cycle, doesn't quite feel real though yet. Not looking forward to those blasted needles, poor DH was spending an hour chasing me round the kitchen. I used a bag of frozen peas on my tummy for 20 minutes thinking I won't feel it - how wrong !! Are you about to start your cycle too when AF eventually arrives ? Do you do your own injections or does your DH ?

LOL re: the shreddies diet, so glad you are not doing the sugar puffs diet, otherwise you may later resemble the honey monster......although you do need to make sure you are eating enough too !! Sounds like you are having an absolute nightmare at work poor you. You need some 'me' time, work could be the reason why your poor DH ended up with wine all over ooops - although I do hope you didn't waste a nice glass of wine.....

Did you say you have a running machine at home ? you must be very motivated to use it...I bought the wii fitness which hasn't ventured out the plastic wrapper yet.

No there wasn't a bridge crossing over the M25 - wish there was although thinking about it I would have had to have turned around to get home somehow..The first service station I arrived at there were a large group of soldiers, should have stayed there !! 

Coco - well done with the follies, that is great !! Hope your scan goes really well tomorrow -  Hope your dreams come true soon.

Clucky - Rowing machines are really good at burning calories  that's funny re: trying to sell it, typical our DH's notice these things. I think stick to the yummy cake. At Slimming World they mentioned the other week to bring in a dish e.g. made up or a recipe from the books. Someone brought in weetabix cakes - yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk  they were revolting - what can you do - I had to eat it out of politeness with  watching me...can't beat the real thing.

Lukey - Are you definitely starting your cycle in October ? I should be around the same time. I think they have changed it since we last did it - do you all have to take the pill before starting now ? Wonder why they do this. I know that I have got to start before November e.g. when I am 40 hence the marathon to lose more weight.

Anyone off on hols soon ? We are off for one week 28 August, going to Menorca, hope the weather is nice. Not great over here, can't believe it. My colleague has just come back from Turkey and said it was 46 degrees most days and went up to 52 - that is far too hot and dangerous.

Nothing else to report from me really..what a weekend with spiders I had...sitting in the kitchen having our breakfast (well more lunch by the time we woke up) saw something black moving - it was a huge spider - of course I screamed (will never kill them) but my DH had to catch it and put it out in the garden (he was even a girl catching it with a glass). Then cleaned all the kitchen cupboards out (quite boring chores) and in the gravy dish a huge fat spider sitting in it - again I screamed and DH came to the rescue - it was alive urgh !

Have a good evening to alll.

Night night from me

xx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok tonight.

Harris, have been thinking about you and hoping all went well today  

Bella fifi, you are doing a great job with the dieting!  I hate trying to lose weight, would like to lose 3 or 4 pounds (and my stomach!) but it;s too much like hard work.  Mind you, I am sitting here eating brazil nuts and plain chocolate so I guess I can't be that bothered!

Hi Lukey, am back on the full bottle of synarel!  Can't believe I am such a twit, hope it doesn't affect anything.

Hi Clucky, glad you liked the wedding.  Are you feeling better?

I have my 2nd scan tomorrow and have been feeling quite different from the first scan on Thursday.  Then I didn't have any symptoms at all (after 5 days of stimming).  Now I feel bloated, have cramps and am tender.  I hope it means lots of good things are happening!

Hope everyone is well
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Morning! 

Lots of luck Coco - sure you will be fine re the sniffs   
Bella - WOW that is some amazing diet plan! I really struggle cos although I am not really fat - I do weigh more than I feel happy with and yet I just can't think of what I eat that is an issue   . You take the Pill to even out all your hormones before you bombard the ovaries - it kind of rests them and is esp good for us young 40s   
Harris - HOW did it go?!! I guess you were there ages due to the IVIg? and being lastish on the list? Lots of luck for the call!
Georgie - where are you?!!

xxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello all

Just a quickie to let you know I have my first progress scan early tomorrow morning. I'll find out if my old ovaries are still up to the challenge of follie growing and whether upping the daily dose of menopur has done the trick. I'm quite nervous actually, if things dont work this time, I think that'll be it for us   

Oh well, fingers crossed eh?  

Bella - I was on a diet before starting tx. I lost the best part of 20lbs. The first week of down regging I put on 3lbs. The second week of down regging I put on another 7lbs! If you do go on a diet before tx, do not expect to lose any when you're on tx and brace yourself for the water retention and subsequent frightening weigh ins!! I am still on my diet, eating about 1700 cals a day, so I know the weight gain isnt fat, but it's disturbing none the less to put on half of what you've lost in a fortnight, when it took 2 months to get rid of it in the first place!!!   

Hope all is going well for you all, take care
BR xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck BR!

Harris - I am going mad with worry about you and Georgie - so hope all is ok?    

xxx


----------



## greekfriend (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello to all of you,

I am new to this group.....I am another almost 40!!! (turn 40 in Nov) and trying to be a mama!!!!!!! my IVF journey start back in May but only 2 follies so we turned of to an unsuccessful IUI!! last week start another cycle with new doctor and new drugs......today I had my 8th day scan which show 6!! 5 in my right and only one 1 on my left! The doctor seems to be happy but not so happy due to poor left ovaries, she would expect something more but she is keen to go on with what I have!!!!  As for me I am trying to thing positive from what I read here I really don't know what I would do without the FF!!!! So another scan tomorrow for me and lets see!!!

I hope all you doing well!!

Ps: Does any of you had a missive hair loss due to the drugs......because I am loosing a lot of hair which is very very stressfull since I never had such a problem!!! 

thanks again for the hospitality in this group!!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry to be so long in posting but we stayed at my parents yesterday after EC and we're not long back.  I'm afraid it didn't go brilliantly as I only got one egg from my four follies.  I know this is always a risk, but I felt really upset by it and had quite a few blubs.....  Luckily there was a knock at the door and Georgie stuck her head around.  Georgie - you really cheered me up and it was the perfect time to see a friendly face.    I didn't have my IVIG as we waited to see what happened this morning.  The FANTASTIC news is that it fertilised, so we are still in with a chance.    .  I'm back in tomorrow for ET at ten and have everything crossed.  We're now trying to organise my IVIG for Friday at home, but Dr Thum is doing my head in - it is like pushing water up a hill. First of all he said we should have it, then that we might want to wait as we only have one embie.  Then that we should do it if it will make me feel better, which is what we're going to do.    He said he'd given all my details to the company and I should call them for directions as they want to deliver the drugs tomorrow (when I'm at ET) , but they haven't received it yet.    Part of me is tempted to forget that bit and see what happens...  I feel as if I'm always nagging the nurses about his stuff and being a pain, but I suppose they are used to it. 

I've got to dash now, so can't do any personals but a big hello to everyone.  Good luck with all those scans.

Love, Harris xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Harris - an embie    -wooooohoooooooo!!! Way to go!!! - that is fab.....So sorry there were not more this time...I know we can have empty follies and we build ourselves up etc beforehand so it is dissapointing - I had that once too   ...who did the EC do you know? and were they kind to you?   ......Anyway onwards and upwards. I am sorry also that Dr Thum has not been too useful   .....I do not know him well (spoke to him once) so can not really say if he is usually like that or not   ...seems weird  I understand he is less contactable than all the other docs (from what is said on the Lister thread?). I get that he waited to see if you had an embie or not though cos IVIg is serious stuff (not to be messed with!) - if you need any help with contacting H at H just let me know...I have some numbers  IVIg after ET is also fine btw so do not worry about that . They do not need to deliver the drugs to you either - they can go straight to the local office and the nurse will bring them from there if you ask them to do it this way   ......How did Georgie do btw?

Welcome Greekgirl and good luck!

xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello all

Harris, great news about your embie!  Best of luck for tomorrow too 
x

Hi Blade runner, good luck tomorrow.  I had my first scan last week and I didn't feel that confident - 5 follies all under ten but was reassured (mainly by the ladies on FF!) that for a 42 year old, this wasn't too bad!  Hope it goes well for you.

Well, I had my second progress scan this morning.  I think it went ok, the sonographer said she was very pleased with me!  She is very sweet though and I can't imagine her being anything but lovely!  I've got 5 follies on the left ovary ranging from 16.5 to 11 and 2 on the right at 12 and 10.5 plus a couple of tiddlers.  I think this is ok, but am now worrying that there won;t be any eggs in there or they will be too immature, pop too soon etc etc.  Wish I could stop being so negative  

Anyway, got another scan tomorrow morning so will have to see how they have progresed - I am having definite twinges and my belly is swollen - but am sure it's from being a complete pig and not the drugs!  

Take care all
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Morning 

Harris - lots of luck for ET today! (hope you got to my post from last night in time re H at H)      
Coco - that is really good news....try to stay positive - what will be will be, but there is every chace it will all go well    

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Well Done Harris - your one egg sounds like a good one! Wishing you so much luck for ET today.                Don't worry about the IVIG timing too much - it's often done after ET at ARGC. 

Welcome Greekfriend - sounds like you are responding well on this cycle. I've never heard of hair loss as a side effect though - perhaps you should ask about it at your scan today. 

Best of luck to Coco-Ruby, Bladerunner and Greekfriend for today's scans - hope you'll all get good news    

Georgie - hope your scan went well yesterday  

Got to run - but love to everyone
clucky
xxxxxxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

Had my first progress scan today and it's not good.   Last couple of txs I started with 11 follicles, this time I have 5   It's not a very encouraging start and compared to the last two times where I only got 2 viable embies from 11, it doesnt bode well at all. I'm very disappointed and pretty gutted to be honest, especially with the amount of pain I've been having in my abdomen, it felt like there were lots of follies expanding and crowding up in there. This really sucks, I've been crying all morning, all the way through my acupuncture session and into my lunch    I cant believe we're going through all this pain and agro for a poxy 5 follicles. My past history shows they wont all get anywhere near maturity, in fact only 3 did from my first 11, so the odds are even more against us this time  And yes, I know it only takes one, and I've still got two scans to go, but it took 11 the last couple of times and it still didnt work.   I'm fed up to the back teeth with this, every time it's such a struggle and I'm so tired and fat and in pain and $%^*ed off with it all to be honest, I feel like just saying stuff it and packing it in.   As the other two goes were such a struggle, I really upped the anti this time, I lost the weight, took the right supplements, watched my diet like a hawk, packed in the cigs ages ago, barely touched a drop just the odd glass of vino, cut out all caffeine, have been drinking milk like it's going out of fashion and have drunk so much fluid on a daily basis I practically own the loo at work, and after all that I get less than half the follies than I did the last times. What the heck is that all about??!   Maybe I should just go out, get smashed, smoke myself stupid and bury myself in a Sarah Lee double chocolate gateaux with extra double cream and custard?!  

Sorry, just really feeling the strain at the moment, need to go now....


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

BR - so sorry you are fed up.....so hard to really understand cos most of us on here would kill for 5!....but I do get that when you expect something and do not get it, that is REALLY hard    ....glad you had a good cry but now is the time to try to chill and think about what you do have. In my experience at WN, I always had a few more each time I went, so I will hope and pray for that for you too    Take Care   

Clucky - helllooooooooooo! 

Georgie  - please come and let us know you are OK   - hope it is cos you are busy in the clinic with scans etc  

Harris - hope it all went well     

xxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Lukey said:


> BR - so sorry you are fed up.....so hard to really understand cos most of us on here would kill for 5!....


Guess I'm being a numpty about it when you put it like that  I just feel pretty deflated that we're trying harder than ever to improve our chances as much as possible, we've increased the dose of menopur, and we've started with less than half the follies than usual!!  Dont get it  It's just been a bit of a shock and more so with the amount of pain I've been having in my abdomen, similar to last time but then I had 11 follies around 20mm crammed inside there! Maybe these 5 will be super quality?! 

Oh well, if I cant occassionally be an emotional, hormonal female when I'm on IVF tx, when can I be eh?!   I should be an old hand at this and know what to expect, but it still catches me out


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Of course you should BR!    and I was not meaning to make it all sound OK to you, cos I know you are fed up,...I still think a few more may crop up mind you        was it day 5 today?


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Day 7 today. I'm reserving judgement about more appearing. On the first cycle all 11 cropped up at once, then 8 tailed off and only made it to around 10 mm come the end. On the second cycle I started with 8, then at the second scan I'd reached 11, and then most had hit 20mm or more come the end. The nurse didnt say that there were any obvious ones waiting in the wings this time, so we'll see.  

I am however arguing with them over my Buserelin. On my first protocol, I down regged with 0.5ml per day then when I started stimms, they reduced it to 0.2ml per day. Only 3 follies struggled to get to the 20mm mark on that one and my consultant said I'd probably been 'shut down' too much so put me on an increased dose of stimms on a short protocol with cetrotide holding back ovulation for the next tx. That cycle gave lots of large follies but lower quality ie. I wasnt held back enough and the follies grew too quickly. This time they've upped my stimms dose and put me on the same protocol as my first time, but then they also told me not to reduce my buserelin and keep it at 0.5ml throughout. They said it was because some ladies were prematurely ovulating and other clinics didnt reduce the dose, so they were recommendig 0.5 all the way now too. I said that I was unhappy about this as the buserelin must be having an impact otherwise I wouldnt have stimmed so much with the cetrotide tx but they're adamant that it has nothing to do with stimms reaction and is only to stop ovulation and wont make any difference to the stimms. If that's the case then if I reduce to 0.2 like I did the first time, then if they're right, it wont have any effect any way except increasing the risk of prematurely ovulating which I came nowhere near to the last two times, and if I'm right, my stimms should have more of an effect. So I'm toying with the idea of reducing my buserlin to 0.2 for the rest of my stimms to be honest. It would have been the protocol I was on if I'd have started a few months earlier anyway. Dunno........ 

I got my order of Zita's Vital DHA in the post today though. So two of those a day and it'll be 20 odd follies this time next week anyway!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

......did you speak with the doc - cos it may be worth reducing but it is quite late for that - if you can speak to him (is it Riddle?) he may make a decision that suits you better? Some clinics do do 0.2 if appropriate with bloods etc cos I've had it myself    but I was reduced on day one of stims....the issue you may have is the existing ones may grow too quickly though and any new ones will be too small anyway in comparison? ....gut feel says stick with what you are on and go for quality    due to being day 7?

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone  

Lots happening on here.

Mel - how did your follow up go?  Did they have any feedback on your last cycle?  Any different thoughts for the future?  I was thinking about you yesterday and hope you had a good session.  My brain always feels a bit fried afterwards taking it all in and thinking through all the possibilities.....    

Blade Runner - sorry to read that you're having a tough time of it.  As Lukey said this is such a TOUGH thing to do and don't be too hard on yourself.  I have never know such highs and lows in such a short space of time and its very draining dealing with it all - you want to be positive and feel guilty if you don't, but also have to deal with the whole range of emotions....  How are you getting on today?  When is your next scan?        

Lukey - I'm so delighted that you're going to do another cycle - I really do hope that you are successful this time.  The lovely sonnographer at the Lister told me about a client who had five goes a IVF without any positive success and then 
had twins (a boy and a girl) on her sixth attempt....  I love hearing such positive stories.    


Welcome Greekfriend - this is a lovely thread and I hope to chat lots more over the coming weeks.  How did your scan go? 

Hi CocoRuby - I've sort of lost track about where you are on stimms, but hope its going well.      

I know that Georgie has her EC tomorrow - fingers crossed that it goes really well                  I wish I was up in town so that I could stick my head around the door and give you a hug.  I'll be thinking of you. xx

Deborah - how are you?  You must be due for EC soon?

Clucky - heeeeelllllloooooo.  

Fee - any sign of AF yet?  Have you lost you beneath an enormous timetable

I had my ET on Wednesday and it all went really smoothly.  I'm really pleased as although I only had one, it was a grade one which makes me feel a bit more confident about the egg quality etc....  I know we keep saying it, but it only takes one!  I had my accupuncture before and afterwards which was really nice and relaxing.  I'm taking it very easy over the next couple of days to see if I can give it the best possible chance.  The Lister were very lovely and gave me a photo of my embie!!  I hate the 2WW and noramlly have loads of mood swings, but am going to take a leaf from Clucky's book and try and do a mini project everyday to keep me occupied.

Love and baby dust to everyone xxxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Lukey said:


> ......did you speak with the doc - cos it may be worth reducing but it is quite late for that - if you can speak to him (is it Riddle?) he may make a decision that suits you better? Some clinics do do 0.2 if appropriate with bloods etc cos I've had it myself    but I was reduced on day one of stims....the issue you may have is the existing ones may grow too quickly though and any new ones will be too small anyway in comparison? ....gut feel says stick with what you are on and go for quality    due to being day 7?
> 
> xxx


It is Mr Riddle but he's been on holiday, came back yesterday apparently so havent spoken to him. The nurses were adamant that reducing or staying on the same amount of Buserelin wouldnt effect the impact of the stimms and it was all to do with holding back the ovulation, but I just accidentally seemed to only measure out 0.3ml Buserelin last night for some strange reason or another.....  Must be because I'm running low and wanted to conserve it until I manage to get to the pharmacy again......  Might happen again tonight if I'm not concentrating properly.....

Next scan is tomorrow morning, so we'll get a better idea of what's going on then. I can start to plot my excel spreadsheet and do a graph on the follie growth and compare it with the last 2 charts I put together (yes I do work in IT and yes I am that sad......  )

All good fun innit?!  

Harris - you're absolutely right and it's taken me more by surprise this time as I thought that as it was such a familiar process now I'd be able to take it in my stride! Boy was I wrong!  Ah well, just carry on playing the game and seeing where it takes us I guess.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

BR        you naughty thing       .....sure all will be fine......good luck tomorrow and I think there will be 7 btw    
Harris - EXCELLENT news! I am thrilled for you.....after all the waiting you have had to endure over the past few years - you have an IVF embie inside you and a grade 1 one at that  - YEAH!  Who did the ET then?  Did you sort the IVIg?
Georgie - I am so excited for you - COME ON FOLLIES!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

The lovely Dr Pharik (?) did the transfer.  I really like her and she has a lovely, twinkly manner.  IVIG is all sorted for tomorrow afternoon at home.  DH rang Dr Thum as asked if he'd go through the whole process as we were a little confussed    .  Turns out that he hadn't sent the forms off yet, but all rolled into action and was all organised very easily.  The drugs are coming separately, but should be here tomorrow morning.  

Good luck tomorrow for Georgie and all those with scans!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Gawd, Dr T must be having a manic week        ....yes Dr P is utterly fabulous; she has been amazing to me anyway


----------



## greekfriend (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello to all of you......thank you for the welcome..........sorry for not updating.....my was scan was OK......still 5 good eggs so tomorrow I will have my EC and I am a Little worried since this is my first time and I don't know what to expect!!! Hopefully if everything goes well we will have some decent embios to put back....even it is one will be happy!!

Sorry for not being too personal with all of you but I have to find out how this working but be sure I am reading everything that you post my prays and my thougths are with all of you!!!!!


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Evening all

Oooh lots of good news (ETs and lots of follies) - that's what we like to hear!  

Hurrah Harris - great news that your ET went well, so pleased for you. Dr. P was our favourite at the Lister too! The good thing about IVIG post ET is that it's a great excuse to rest for a few hours without feeling guilty - Glad you got it sorted in the end. Hope you get to 'enjoy' the 2ww a little. I quite liked my little routine and was almost sorry to have to get back to normality in the end!

Georgie and Greekfriend - wishing you lots of luck (and eggs!) at EC tomorrow     .  Are you trying any last ditch follie encouragement tonight? (Heat, lots of extra protein?). 

Bladerunner - good to see the trauma of all this hasn't robbed you of your sense of humour! Your antics with the Buserelin really made me laugh. 5 follies is really good - I know how disappointing it is when it's less than your previous best. I got 14 eggs in our April cycle this year so now anything less than that makes me really anxious! Seriously though, 5 is great! 

Rebecca - how is the stimming going? Are you based in London during your treatment or do you have to travel from up north - if so, you must find it pretty tiring. Hope it's all going well for you. 

Cocoruby - hope your scan went well yesterday and those follies are growing nicely.

Mel - any thoughts yet on giving it another go?

Hello Fee and Lukey

sorry if i've missed anyone! 

love clucky
xxxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Clucky 

Gonna pick myself up dust myself off and chase that one good egg !!!!!!!
Im sure there is one somewhere in there.....

Love 
Mel


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry Lukey but you got it wrong - my second scan this morning showed that 3 of the 5 have given up the ghost so I just have 2 front runners now   I'm carrying on with the drugs over the weekend and having my final scan on Monday but I'm not sure whether to go for it or not even if those 2 follies do grow well. The chances are they could be empty. If they're not they may not fertilise. If they do, they may fragment. There's no leeway at all with just 2 and to bet £4500 on it just seems ridiculous. On the other hand, those 2 could be the ones.   Does my head in thinking about it  

Harris - good luck on the 2ww    - what's IVIG by the way? Not heard of that before.

Clucky - 5 seems brilliant now that I know I'm only going to get 2 at the most  

Right, off to listen to my new hypno CD and breathe in that golden light. It'll either fry what's left or make them worthy of a British red lion stamp. Either way it's a good excuse for a lie down and a relax  

Have a good weekend all
BR x


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Gawd BR - what has happened then?   did they say? Yes ses what happens over the w/e  ...not sure if it will help at all but I had something similar happen and we did go for it cos I just kept thinking what if they are the ones - it is a lot of money though  - it so nearly did work as well as I got one of my few chemical pregnancies (a bad old egg we suspect probably meant no long-lasting implantation in the end) - one embie was probably the best I have ever had (visually anyway )   ..I do realise though that this may not always happen - the E2 levels on trigger day should help tell you how many eggs are likely? IVIg is an immune treatment btw - WN do not test for immunes (auto or allo) or blood clotting issues so they would not have discussed any of the tests or txs with you. So much luck!

Mel - lovely that you are going to try again - and why not?!! where and when?!

Georgie - so hope all went well today?!   

How is Mrs PUPO Harris    

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

BR - I am so sorry hun    .  I hate making decisions about what to do next but hope that you and your DH can work out what suits you.  As you say it could be the ones...  I hope the CD helps too.  What are your clinic saying / advising?          IVIG is an infusion which helps tone down the immune response to something new in the body - not a very technical explanation!!      

Mel - yes, lets hear more about your plan!    

Hi Lukey - how are you today?  Sorry to be thick but what does Mrs PUPO mean      IVIG was all fine and I'm glad its all out of the way now.

How's everyone else?

Love, Harris xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Harris - Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!   

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

OOOOhhhhhhh - I love it!!  Just had a mega sleep after IVIG.  I just about keeled over last night and went to bed at 8.15 and then did some DS stuff at 6.30 and then went back to bed until 10!!  Heavenly!!!  DH is being a star at giving me lots of rest.  I hope Georgie and CocoRuby receive good feedback on EC this morning


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Hello all lovelies

Harris – so nice to know everything went well with EC and ET.  And you are now in your 2ww.  All gets very exciting now for the result.  Just put your legs up and let your DH spoil you for once.  Sorry I haven’t been on sooner, but I do have you and Georgie in my thoughts and hope things go well.  Have been traveling most of the days this week for my scans.

Georgie – How are you doing? Believe EC went well and you are feeling fine.  I tempted to show my face on your EC day, but there was such delay in my journey I have to rush all the way.

Clucky – How are you today? Are you trying more new recipes on your baking this weekend?  I love cakes, BFG mmmm yam yam.

Mel – My good wishes to you.  Always remember if you don’t try, you never know.

BR – Sorry to hear about your follies.  I hope you have had worked out what to do, and your doctor can give you the best advice needed.  

Greekfriend – How did the EC go?  How you hear some good news from the clinic yet regarding the embies?  All the best.

CocoRuby – How are you doing? Believe everything goes well.

I have been traveling most of the days this week on the M1.  Everything goes well, and I am having my EC on Monday at 7:00am.  Had my final scan yesterday, I got 12 follies on the left, and 10 on the right ranging from 19-10, most of them around 15.  The nurses were pleased with them, so I should.  Good luck and baby dusts to all.

Rebecca xx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I hope you are all enjoying your Saturdays (although where is the sunshine they promised us?!).

Harris, how are you doing?  Have been thinking about you and hoping you aren't being driven too mad by your own thoughts (which is what happens to me!)  

Bladerunner, was sorry to hear about the follies - are you speaking to the clinic about what they think might have happened?  It does seem a bit strange, although I am far from an expert.  Fingers crossed for the two to grow perfect eggs for you  

Greekfriend, how did ec go, I hope it went really smoothly and you got lots of healthy little eggs x

Hi Melsteve, Clukey, Lukey - how are you ladies?  

Rebecca, sending you lots of good vibes for Monday!  Have a lovely, relaxing weekend if you can x

Well, I went in for my ec yesterday, it's my first one so wasn't sure 100% what to expect. Was hanging around most of the morning, bit annoying!  They called my Dh to do his 'bit' so I thought, not long to go now.  Ten minutes later, I get a sheepish call from him - 'Can you come and help me?' !!  Poor lad, he doesn't like the mags they leave for them and was feeling a bit under pressure! Anyway, I popped down and 2 mins later the deed was done!  

Had ec at about 12:30 and they got 5 eggs from 7 follies - the surgeon said the other 2 follies had immature eggs only.  Felt fine, went home a few hours later and went for a curry, yum!  

Got the call from the embyologist this morning and 3 have fertilised!!!  One didn't and the other egg was too immature.  I'm relieved, DH kept saying what if none of them fertilise!  I know it's VERY early days but feel I relieved to have got this far!  ET is set for Monday, so am praying they divide properly - please!!!!  

Anyway, lots of babydust to all of you lovely ladies.
xxx


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Just wanted to wish Greekfriend luck for ET 
How did EC go? hope your feeling positive & take good care of yourself ( & embies ) for the next 2 weeks 

Thinking of you huni x

All the best for those also that are approaching EC/ET soon... 

Keep the faith x x

2babies


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Evening all

Oh Bladerunner -I'm so sorry about the way things are going for you.    Have you been able to decide what to do? It's such a  tough call isn't it -  If you think you would do better on another cycle and this one is a blip for you maybe it could make sense to wait. On the other hand.... 
Trying to find that one good egg - it would be a lot easier if they came fully labelled!
Is IUI not possible for you? Hope you can resolve what to do after tomorrow's scan  

Harris - how is the 2ww going for you? Are you keeping sane? 

Rebecca - just how many follies    Sounds like you are doing unbelievably well! Wishing you all the best for EC tomorrow and hope lots of those follies contain good eggs.  

Well done CocoRuby - 3 little embies is brilliant news. Good luck for ET  tomorrow  

Georgie and Greekfriend - hope EC went well for you and you have had good news since then.   

Mel - well done on deciding to try again. Any more details yet?

Hi Lukey, Fee  

Well we're off to France in the morning for a little holiday - we are joining some good friends in Bergerac for a lazy week - or maybe not - they have a 2 year old and a 1 year old! It'll be good practice for us!! 
So wishing all of you a great week - especially those with EC/ET to come. Will be sending you       from the poolside!

lots of love and luck
clucky
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Have a great time Clucky - oooooo I just fancy some french hospitality    
Coc - that is GREAT news - 3 lovely embies - brilliant! Is ET today?   
Rebecca - lots of luck for EC today - yes, hooooooooooooooooooooooow many follies?!!!!!

Soooooooo the summer is here then.....    

xxx


----------



## greekfriend (Feb 17, 2009)

Good morning to all of you!!!

First thank you very very much for you wishes!! EC wend very well as a procudere and since I haven't done this before I was a Little scary but I didn't feel anything.....Unfortunately from 5 eggs end up collect one 1 good size and I less good.... but I am afraid that  journey end up for us on Saturday morning.....the one that was very good did fertilized but abnormal so they stop it and the other one they didn't try at all due to the size (too small) So here we are very disappointed because since I started back on May I haven't manage to finished the whole cycle....... Now I don't know what to do I will call to have a follow up with the doctor but I afraid to hear that unfortunately I have less chances to conceive with my own eggs......

Any way is time for holiday for us living this weekend and we will see!!! As a former athlete I am not used to quit so easy!!!



I would like to wish you all the best......to those in 2wws waiting my prays is with you and to those that are ready to EC or ET good luck now I know how you feeling!!!

I will catch up with you after 2 week's.....xa xa I know that was sound very funny!!!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

greek - so sorry to hear your news  

coco - LOL at your DH blessim!! Great to hear about your 3 embies - fingers crossed   

My 3rd scan no better I'm afraid. I just have the 2 although they've hit 20mm each. The clinic doesnt normally do EC for anything less than 3 so they're reviewing my blood tests and seeing what the best thing is to do. I'm waiting for my oestrogen test results this arvo and will be told then if we should go for ICSI or whether they'll just do IUI - with DH's rubbish swimmers though they're more likely to swim back out again than find two eggs in my fallopian tubes  

Really peeeed off with all this. One half of me thinks that these two could be the start of my twins, the other half of me knows that even if they have got eggs in, they may not fertilise and if they do, they may not grow and if they do grow, they may fragment.   It's just pants


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

greek and BR   
Greek - so so sorry, hope the follow up helps  
BR -     do you know what you think you may want to do? It does help to have decided before they call if that is at all possible    - I am so sorry things have not gone so well - what does WN say about why etc?

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello everyone

BR - I'm so sorry that things aren't going better               .  I hope by now you've had the call and have a better idea of what you're going to be able to do.  It is frustrating and upsetting when these things don't work out.  I know iui isn't the ideal option for any of us, but that was how I managed to have my ds last year.  I had a couple of iui cycles while 'waiting' to have IVF with the ARGC.  I was so down about it and then it all worked out.          

Greek - I'm so sorry to hear about your cycle        .  Really try to enjoy your holiday and see if your follow up can shed any new light on things.

Rebecca - I really hope that your ET went well.  I can not believe how many eggs you have - you are an inspiration!!

Coco - 3 embies is fantastic        Hope ET went well. 

Georgie - I don't think we've seen you on here for ages, but really hope that ET went well this morning.  Has DH gone off  training? You've had a quite a full on time.



Computer is beginning to play up, so will sign off.

to Lukey and Clucky.


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi guys

Well it's probably a ridiculous gamble but the bloods have shown that my oestrogen levels have almost quadrupled since the last scan indicating there's a good chance there are 2 good eggs there, so we're throwing caution to the wind (and £4.5k down the drain probably!) and going for it! Got my Pregnyl jab in an hour (one more dose than usual as it gives the best chance of good quality eggs apparently), then I'm on the slab 7:30am Wednesday morning  

I guess if we didnt go for it, we'd always wonder if they were our twins we were turning our backs on - so no choice really!  

This is real skin of the teeth stuff, but I guess if you're not living on the edge, you're taking up too much room....!!   

What AM I doing??!


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Blade runner, great news about your bloods-I dont blame you for going for it.  If you didnt, you'd probably be wondering 'what if...?'.  I like your description - on the slab!  It does feel like that doesn't it!  Am keeping my fingers crossed for you, and wishing you lots of babydust x

Greekfriend, I was really sorry to hear about your tx. They will be able to tell you more when you have your follow up appt, I am sure.  Enjoy your holiday and come back lovely and refreshed x

Rebecca,how did ec go?  Are you sure you are over 40 with that many eggs?   x

Clucky, am very envious of you being in the sunshine by the pool, it sounds wonderful!

Hi Harrisgame, how's the wait going?!

Hi Lukey, 2babies, melstev xx

I went to the Lister to have my et today, appt was at 3:20pm (DH couldn't make it) so was a bit nervous, wondering how the embies - Higgle, Piggle and Squiggle - had been doing over the weekend.  THey were running late, so went for a sarnie and a tea.  Got back about 4:15pm and they called me in straight away.  Lovely Dr Faris was doing my et, he did my ec too.  I was really worried only one had made it or they were all rubbish quality etc and he was trying to calm me down whilst we waited for the embryoloigst to bring the embies.

Anyway, the embryoloist then popped her head through the 'hatch' next to the et room and said - 'all good, 2 x 7 cell grade 1 and 1 x 5 cell grade 1'.  I burst into tears!  Got into 'position' for the transfer and she popped her head in again and said 'they 7 cell embies are now 8 cell embies'!  Few more tears!

The transfer all went fine and at the end, when I'd got dressed I said 'thanks so much' and promptly kissed Dr F!!  Oh well, he's seen the bits only dh has so I felt he wouldn't think it too inappropriate!  

So,made a complete t&t of myself there, never mind, so am now taking it very easy, telling DH he has to pander to my every need (that will last about 5 minutes, knowing him!) and feeling pleased they are grade 1's but trying not to get too excited.  Keep looking at the photo they gave me of H,P & S though!
Just got the 2ww now!!

Lots of luck and best wishes to everyone - thanks so much for your good wishes so far, it means SUCH a lot
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Coco - GREAT news - it really can be such an emotional moment - I don't blame you for crying and kissing Dr F! lots of luck!    
BR - good for you - I was so hoping you'd do that! I do not regret the decision we made even though it did not work when we did it; I know we did all we could etc    SO much luck for tomorrow!   
Georgie - if ET was yesterday - so hope it all went well      ...all the best for DH too      
Harris - how are you bearing up?!

AF 4 days late and really annoying me   ..noooooooooo I'm not preggers   

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, it's me.  I'm Back.  It has taken me forever to catch up on all the fab posts and I don't like to skip any of them so I think I am back in the picture now and up to date with everyone's antics.  

Despite being off line for a while you all still so supportive and I am soooo grateful.  Thank you.    

Well, It has been a busy week to say the least.  We got our 3 eggs as you know on friday.  2 fertilised which I was thrilled about and EC happened yesterday with the gorgeously lovely Rolf  (yes, Coco he definitely deserved a kiss afterwards.  What man who spends so much time looking at you foof doesn't?)  I was very positive yesterday but have just had a very negative night of worry that they are not good embies.  Now I just feel they are not going to take.  Must change my thinking.  The embryologist said they were both grade 1 which is great.  BUT one was only 4 cells (day 3) and 1 was 13 cells (just changed from 9 in a few hrs).  They said they like them between 5-8 so of course I just feel they may be abnormal  .  They say they can still take but I have my doubts.  Statistically not as good a chance with them as if they were 5-8 cells.  Oh well, not a damn thing I can do about it now.  can anybody shed any light on this?

DH has now gone to nottingham for 2 weeks training so I had my lovely Mum and Dad ferry me around all day yesterday.  Mum is now being mum and making me rest while she dusts my embarrassingly dusty dirty dead mouse ridden house!!  How lucky am I   

Wonderful news about everybody. 

Harris - thank you for all your great cheery and posotive messages.  It has been so lovely meeting you and I hope we can meet in Haslemere soon.... with prams, God willing.

Lucky - as ever, I am eternally grateful to you for your amazing support and eternally envious of your staying power.  Everything imaginable crossed for your next step.  PS sent you another PM from my iphone on my many travels so hope you got it.

BR - good luck on wed.  You have to just go for it.  We all wait in hopeful anticipation.  Don't forget the glass of obligatory red wine afterwards!

Coco - wish you had popped in.  Would have loved to have met you. You must have had your ET after me as mine was at 3pm (aka 4pm due to delays) Am thrilled for you and your 3 munchkins.  I would have cried with those results too.  Well done to you.  Let's keep
each other going in the next 2 weeks.

Rebecca -  I agree with Lukey, you must have got your birth date wrong.  Amazing numbers.  Very good luck for your EC.  I can't wait to hear.

Fee - time you came back to us.

Speak to you all later.  I am around now with DH away and will be logging on more often.

Thank you again everyone for all your lovely support and a big     to each and every one of you.

Georgie xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Quick one for Georgie! LOVELY to have you back (PHEW!) and ta for the PM  .....we analyse so much when we hear about the embies just before ET    - ANYWAAAAAAAAY I wanted to just send you some info I found out from the US recently - they say that up to 9 cells on the MORNING of ET is what they actually want ...sooooooo......that big-one of yours    is bang-on Mrs, cos it was 9 cells when they first checked it right? - don't forget after that, cos it was already 9 cells, the consequent dividing means more cells more quickly than a fewer-celled one by the time ET comes around  IYSWIM  ....As for 4 cells one - well ok it may be a tiny tad slowish but it is not an impossibility for it to be just fine inside you  I know an FF whose daughter was a 4 cell on day 3 so there!.....Really hope that helps ....I think I would be happy enough with your cargo thanks v much! What others meds are you on now then? Oh  and tell your Mum mine is a nice slice of carrot cake please     

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

As usual Lukey you have saved the day.  There really should be a 'National Lukey Day' in the calender at some point. Anybody second that idea??  Either that or you should seriously become an IVF counsellor.  I have been feeling really low about this (unreasonably so) and in just a few sentences you have lifted my glumness.  You are right, I should stop wallowing in self pity and be happy with what I have.  I think seeing the picture of my 2 little dots has made it all so real and I just don't want to lose them this time.  

Mum is now hoovering.  My God, the house already looks different.  She is about to attack my wardrobe when 15  years of clothes have been crammed in.  She is like a bull dozer when she gets stuck in so I think the charity world is about to have a wind fall of clothes.

Thanks again.  You are my gardian angel.  I just hope we can be as good for you when your next time comes.

G x


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

PS  What does lol mean?   Have been trying to work it out for ages but alas have failed.

G x


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

don't be daft.....I'm only telling you the TRUTH  .....Lol is Laugh out Loud but LOL is Lots of Love -well in my book anyway ...and where is my cake then


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Let me know when you are next at the lovely lister and there will be carrot cake waiting.  Small problem though can't send it to you FF name!!

For now the most scrummy moist (yuk, yuk, avoid using that word at all costs) virtual carrot cake is winging it's way to you by stork mail.  Wish with all my heart it was a little bundle of stork joy but at least it will taste better and it is a very close 2nd best..... for now. 

By the way, am on asp, pred and clex as well as 800mg cyclogest.  No specific reason for the immune stuff.  It just felt right to do so and they were happy with that.

Lukey, another question... have you ever tranferred sperm from clinic to clinic.  I want to transfer DH's mega sample from ARGC to add to our Lister batch so I can have another go while he is away (not being neg at all about this cycle you understand!!)  I wonder is it easy as ARGC say they hold no responsibility for what happens after it leaves thier end.  

Hope you are having a nice day.  

G x


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello everyone

Congratulations to all those who had et in the last couple of days...  There's quite a few of us on the 2ww - lets try to keep each other sane!!      Or maybe, no more mad than usual.  Georgie - can you send your Mum this way next?  Glad you've got some company and some help too!  I've just pigged out on some banoffe pie at a new cafe - it was way too good!  

Funnily enough I'm not really enjoying my 2ww.  I'm always the same - I start of really positively and then doubts start to set in and by test day I'm a quivering jelly.  Does anyone know about doing back-to-back cycles at the Lister - do you have to do the pill bit again or just start sniffing?  I'm tempted to book my follow up now (   ) so that we can have a plan with Dr Thum in case of bad news.  I think it might be easier with him face to face and he might recommend another cycle, iui or de because of my poor response...  I don't want to waste a month!!  

Lukey - can I ask you about my embie?  Is was 4 cell on day 2 - is that ok?  

Sorry to do such a me post.  Am going to listen to my Zita West cd tonight to try and get my positive cap back in place.  


Love, Harris xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

yes Harris - embie is just fine  .....and NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO talk of F-Ups yet.....but if you must know   ...my honest advice is wait a while between goes if you can   ......they will let you go again I think but prefer a few cycles wait - body recovery etc etc is priceless IMHO   
Georgie!    YOU TOO mrs!!!!! - never transferred sperm but it is v easy I gather - talk to The Lister and they will tell you what to do   ...you never know carrot cake in person might happen when you go for your betas/scans and I cycle     

NOW PMA please you pair!!!           

BR - loads of luck for your EC!   

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Harris, your 4 cell is perfect at day 2.  I am obviously destined to give birth to one tortoise and one hare!  I am right with lukey on your F/U.  You cannot book you appt before your test.  What message does that send to your little bean?  We both owe are precious cargo the belief that they will stay with us.  (I am such a bloody hypocrite, aren't I?). I might go and listen to my CD now as well.  It really does help.  Zita and Lukey rule    

PMA  PMA PMA  PMA  PMA  PMA  Carrot cake  PMA  PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA 

Lots of love and   

Georgie xxx


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Hello

I hope you don't mind me popping on but I noticed some of you have been at Hammersmith. I've a few questions and wonder if anyone has any answers please    

I saw Mr Trew last week as I think I've got scarring from an ERPC in March. My obs and gynae dr says don't worry give it another 6 months for AF to come back!!  But as things don't seem right and time is marching on, I'm 43, I went to see Mr Trew as he's recommended by the Asherman's group.

Has anyone dealt with Mr Trew? He seemed vgd but I'm not thinking of using him for IVF despite a natural pg this year.

But he threw me with saying do fsh and AMH before deciding on DE.

But fsh came back at 8 which I think is okayish but AMH was 1.7, which the young pregnant nurse very kindly told me was undetectable fertility!! So now pretty gutted as thought levels would be better dur to natural pg. HAve any of you ladies had such rubbish results? Is it really now straight to DE?

Any thoughts would be much appreciated,

thank you 

love pinkflowers xxxxxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Pinkflowers - oh my goodness.  I think it is fair to say that most of us ladies on this thread would be very happy with your figures.  If you look back at some of the chat you will also find that a lot of us have FSH's higher than 10 and AMH's below 1 and yet we are still getting eggs.  I have not had my AMH done but I only ever get 2-3 eggs at EC all of which have fertilised so I am sure my AMH would be very low. 

I personally would not give up on your own eggs with a FSH of 8... no way hose.  However,  it is a difficult road to keep hopes alive when we are 'more experienced of age' so at least the knowledge that DE buys us time is a comfort to keep on the back burner.

There are many more experienced and knowledgable women on this link than me who I am sure will give you further advice.  

Very good luck with whatever you decide.

Georgie x  

PS  The Lister believe in giving everyone a chance despite there figures.  Perhaps you could chat with them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Mronog

Off to the smoke today for lunch with a friend so just a quickie....

Harris and Georgie - hope you are feeling cheerier today! Georgie I rememberd a lady (wishing4miracle?) who said her 2 embies were compacting   on day 3 and both stuck and she now has twins! So there you go!
Pinkflowers - hi and welcome  - it is all such a dilemma - I agree with Georgie though - always good to have a go and see how things work out - not sure about the Hammersmith (not sure any of us are there?) but Lister def worth a consult! Good luck!

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Afternoon everyone!!!

Mrs Moodswing here is over the moon and feeling very optomistic and happy about life!!!  The sun is shinning, DS is sleeping and I've just found out that we've been granted our planning permission!!                    .  We've been 'in discussion' since last November (ages) and I'm over the moon and terribly excitied.  This means that I can divert my attentions by picking out stuff - I know its a bit sad but I love decorating and choosing things and buying stuff for our home - I call it nesting, as I think it sounds a bit better, buy I'm sure you all know what I mean!!

Anyway - have also been listening to Zita West and am also feeling more accpeting about the 2ww.  I was awake for ages in the night and gave myself a real talking to  .  Lukey - I'd love to wait a couple of months before another cycle, but Dr Thum said that we needed to go back to back because of my very low amh.  DH also gave us a deadline of the autumn before we stop trying and accept what we have....        This deadline has been scuppered somewhat by the five month thyroid delay but we haven't really talked specifics lately.  This is why I'm keen  to push onto de as it takes ages to organise and does give us a much higher chance of having another wee one.  

Part 2 to follow xx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Me again... Not sure why but the post reply box goes all funny on me when I fill up the first bit

Pinkflowers - hello and welcome to the most lovely board for the over 40s.  Please don't worry too much about your amh.  It is on the low side, but as others have said you should get some eggs.  Mine is <0.7  with high fsh (over 12 last year and not a proper reading since) and while the ARGC  weren't positive, the Lister have been more upbeat.  Their view was that as long as I was having periods, I must be producing some eggs.  I've just finished my first cycle with them and I did only get one egg but had an embryo to put back and so must be in with a chance.  I don't know much about Mr Trew but someone mentioned that their 40-42 success figures had dipped recently.  Over the years I have consulted Jane Knight at the Zita West Clinic - she's always given us frank advice and helped us make a plan - I love having a plan!  She was very pro us moving to the Lister as she felt they were the best at us older ladies    .  DE does offer more certainty and she has also given us tons of advice on that route, but many don't want to fully consider it until they've given up on their own eggs.  

Hello to everyone else.  thanks for all the reassurance about my embie...  Its so lovely to hear.

Blade Runner - I think today is the day?  How did you get on?  Are you ok?  Lots of positive thoughts coming your way.       .  

Coco - how are you getting on?

Love, Harri sxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Harris great that you feel so good today!    .......we can talk plans IF you need them mrs


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

evening all 

Hi Blade runner, how did it go today at the clinic?  

Harris, I'm ok ta - taking it very easy at the moment altho contemplating going back to work tomorrow and facing the avalanche of work that awaits me   I've been having some mild af type pains, and my (.)(.)s are sore, due to cyclogest I think.  Am sure it's just normal monthly aches and pains though, just that I am hypervigilant about anything happening in that region at the moment!  How are you doing, wen is your otd?  Mind is end of next week - to be honest, I have tried not to work out exactly wen yet as it is helping me cope a bit more.  Congras on pp btw!

Georgie, I didn't realise you would be at the Lister same time as me!  I got there about 2:20pm and got told they were hour and 20 minutes overtime....were you in the waiting room then?  Would have been great to say hello   I guess your otd is same as mine then....how are things with you?

Hi Lukey, how was your day in the smog?  

Hi Pinkflowers - I wouldn't give up just yet on your own eggs, to be honest.  If nothing else, if does seem to give most ladies a sense of 'I tried everything I could' before deciding on whether to go for donor egg or not.

Hi Rebecca, have you had ec yet?  Hope it went ok

Hi everyone else!
x


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Hiya all ladies

CocoRuby – You are right, just take everything easy as you can.  Don’t worry about work too much for now, just deal whatever comes along and don’t give yourself pressure.  

Harris – Good to feel your positive vibes sending through the web.  It is exciting project you got on the house front.  It seems all looking good for you.  We have pended our plan with architecture for now, pay attention on making babies.    

Georgie –  So jealous that you got your mum looking after you.  I wish my mum can be here next to me.  We haven’t told any family members yet about this IVF thing.  Hopefully it can be a such good surprise!

BladeRunner – How do you get on today?  Think of you.

Pinkflowers – You are on a very lovely supportive board here.  Plenty of knowledgeable and wise women here are able to give you some guidance.    

Had my EC done on Monday, there were 26 eggs collected,  wowww…. so pleased.  But I did suffered some pain and minor OHSS.  In the recovery, I needed to have molfines to release some pain.  The male nurse was ever so gentle and nice to me.  And when I got back to my room (mind you, which is lovely private room.  DH said it’s like in a hotel room.) I was so weak with nausea and vomits.  So I ended up need to have an anti-sickness injection.  DH’s contribution was quite good as well.  I did asked him to drink coffee to boost the mobility.  True or not, it worked  Up till 7pm, they were going to arrange me to stay over night.  However, had the nice meal in the stomach and little gentle walk.  We decided to head our way home.  The nurse was very nice prepared a sick bowl, tissues, bags, warm pad…etc.. for me for the journey home.        

The very next day, I got told that 10 embies fertilized, 13 immature, 2 didn’t fertilize, and 1 abnormal.  The embryologist was going to call me on Thursday for ET arrangement.  I am happy with the result, just praying those 10 embies going well, going strong, and going healthy.

Has anxiously waited for that telephone call this morning.  There are 1 x 8 cells, 2 x 7 cells, and the rest are between 6 – 2 cells.  We decided ET on Saturday for the blastocysts transfer.  My lovely embies, please keep going, keep going……   

Had a look on my belly button again, it is still purple.  I think couple of more days for ET is also good for me to recover from my EC.  By the way, I do wish I can be few years younger.

Rebecca xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

26 eggs - WOW well done Rebecca    - you def have a great chance!


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Rebecca, - My God.  Harvest time has come early.  !0 lovely sounding embies.  Going to Blast is the very best chance for you.  Hopfully you will have some frosties to keep as weep.  Well done.  I hope you are feeling a bit more normal.  I feel bloated as hell after just 3 eggs collected.  Can't imagine how you must have felt!

Coco - we probably passed each other loads of times.  I was around the corner in the waiting area next to Alison's scanning room.  With my mum! I was wearing white linen trousers.  I do hope we can meet up one day.  Fingers crossed it is for our first scans.  I am feeling very tender in my lower tummy still.  Made worse when I overindulge at mealtimes... as I always seem to do.  We only have a week or so to go now.  I am looking after my 3 year old neice for 2 days which is wonderful for taking my mind off things.  Perhaps having a little one around will encourage my maternal shakra (or whatever you may call it!) to kick it's **** into gear and implant.   

Lukey - thanks again for your encouraging stories.  Bring them all on.  It really helps.

Harris - great to chat yeasterday.  I hope the business of youe extension is keeping your mind off things.  Not long to go now.   

Pinkflowers - stick with us girl and you will be alright.  

Off to entertain a 3 year old for a few more hours.

Love to everyone else.  FEE WHERE ARE YOU  We miss you.    

Georgie  xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Afternoon everyone

First of all a huge congratulations to Rebecca - I can not believe how many eggs and embies you've been sitting on.  It is absolutely fantastic and I think you must be in with a really good chance    .  Poor you feeling rough after EC.  I felt a bit sick and thought that was miserable, but you must have felt much worse.  Really take it easy and look after yourself.  I hope you're embies are growing well and wish you lots of luck for Saturday.

Georgie - lovely to natter yesterday.  HOw's it going with the lo?  I bet you sleep a bit better toinght    .  I was awake at 4.30 again and thought of you!!

Lukey - hope you had a good lunch in London.  I've just had notification for a board I don't have access to - its called Dr Lukey Q&A - is this you??  

Hi to everyone else. 

We've been out for a really nice Thai lunch and my Dad is popping down to see us this afternoon which should keep us busy!

Love, Harris xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

that was an FF-friend of mine  taking the p*ss Harris - I will    her    - it was a joke and has now been removed ......hope you are all ok


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks so much for all your messages of support and growing vibes!!   

Well they dont call it a roller coaster for nothing do they??   After such a struggle just to get 2 follicles, I went for EC on Wednesday with high hopes as my oestrogen levels were well over 2000 which indicated 2 good eggs from my two 20mm follies. Alas it was not to be   After several rinse outs of the follicles, they could only find one egg, the other was empty   So it was all riding on one egg but initial feedback from the embryologist said it was a goodie.   

So DH gave his sample, got stuck in the pot as usual   but the swimmers were good and we waited to see if our one little eggie would fertilise - we were told it had a 60-70% chance. We got the call yesterday morning - it had successfully fertilised and was looking good so we were one more step closer.   They called us again this morning - the embie had carried on growing, it hadn't fragmented and it was a lively 4 cell top grade embie! After our 4 previous embies, Number 5 was alive!!!  

So I'm now lying on the sofa covered in a blanket with my fluffy booties on to keep warm after a smooth and successful ET and a post ET acupuncture session where she told me I was a little cold internally, hence the blanket and boots!  

I cant quite believe we've made it to the 2ww - there's only one on board but our little Short Circuit looks like it could be a keeper   As this tx has been so different to the other 2, maybe only having one on board will be better and it will be the one that makes it


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

BR - I will PRAY that your little one is THE ONE! excellent news!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Ladeis - a special one for Georgie and Harris - not sure when tests days are but I know soon? Thinking of you both......     

xxxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks so much Lukey    .  I am a wobbly jelly and not looking forward to testing at all.  I'm feeling very premenstrual which is not a good sign.....  xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Everything crossed for a little miracle with your much-awaited embie!    when is test-day I forget?


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Lukey.  Thanks for the special message.  I am taking a sneaky 5 mins whilst there is a lull in the onslaught off sunday patients here in A&E.  What possesses anyone to want to sit in our waiting room for ages on this beautiful day is beyond me.

Anyway.  My test day is Friday (although as usual I am telling everyone else it is sunday or mon next week to stop them all waiting for that dreaded call).  I am not even thinking about it at the moment.  Spent 2 weeks thinking of nothing else previously and I'm sure it is unhealthy for the mental state.  So, having had a lovely time with my 3 yr old neice, I am now at work all weekend so passing the time nicely.

Harris - my thoughts are with you for your test   .  My friend who got pregnant on the 6th attempt! said she was so premenstral that she just expected her test to be neg.  She fell off the loo when she got her first BFP and nearly had to be resuscitated by her husband.  She now has a little girl.  Gave me a lot of encouragement.  It is not over till it is over Harris.  You have every chance, still.   

BR - it only takes one.  What a great sounding one you have too.  You are well back in the game.  Enjoy you rest and look after yourself.  

Have to go now as I don't want everyone looking at the site I am on.

Will check in later as DH away again this week so will have lots of lovely time to myself...  ooooooh how lovely.   

Georgie x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Georgie - great you are keeping busy     EVERYTHING CROSSED   

You too Harris!         

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Morning All

I'm afraid that we had bad news and its a BFN    .  I tested early on Saturday and again yesterday so it wasn't a huge surprise this morning....  Saturday night was very miserable, but have begun to feel much better already.  DH and I have been talking lots about the B plan...  Thanks Georgie and Lukey and everyone for your good wishes its so encouraging and supportive.

Georgie, Coco, Rebecca, Blade Runner and anyone else on the 2ww               Just remember, this board is due a  BFP soon!

Will be back later for a longer natter.

Love, Harris xxxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh Harris, Harris, Harris - I don't know what to say.     I have been waiting with my breath held all weekend. What a difficult journey.  Not one that has ended here!!!  Rats bottoms, pigs trotters and fleas testicles to it all    .

You are being very brave by the sound of it.  I admire you.  I am right here at home now if you need a chat or a swear or just a cry.  Am leaving for work at 1pm them am on day off again tomorrow.  Please please call any time.

In the meantime...   

G x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh Harris - so very sorry.....I know one egg/embie was a bit of a gamble but we all so hoped it was the one ......Sure your mind is awash with thoughts re plan B - I had a few thoughts for you too if it helps....   

xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

hello all

Harris ...    Have been thinking about all of us on the 2ww this weekend.  I'm so sorry that you had a bfn, what rubbish news.  Please take care of yourself, am sending you a huge  . xx

Hi Georgie, how are you?  I'm glad you enjoyed spending time with your 3yr old niece, that is such a lovely age.  I think my test date is the same as yours, but the OTD is saturday...12 days after et?  But to work it out, do you count the day they put them back in - eg is day 1 the day the embies were transfered or is it the day after??  Sending you lots of  !  How are you feeling, any twinges?? x

Hi Blade runner, congrats on the successful et!  And your snuggling up on the sofa sounds absolutely perfect.  I took 2 days off and did bggr all and it was great, I could really get used to it!  Feel like I've put on about 5lbs since et though, so I will have to get back to the gym at some point!  Sending you lots of  

Hi Rebecca, how are you doing? 

Hi Lukey, how are you?

I am ok, this 2nd week of waiting is not so good tho.  I had some af pains for the first 2 to 3 days after et and then very little.  I've had literally one or two twinges a day since then.  So have pretty much convinced myself nothing has happened...   But then my (.)(.)s are pretty sore, not like before af, they are sore all over (on and off) - woke up this morning, they hurt so much I wanted to tear them off!!  I am not sure if it's because of all the drugs I've had, the cyclogest or all in the mind....the last time they felt like this was when I had my chemical...but I said that in a whisper...I can't quite let myself think it anything has happened...

Am so tempted to test early...I don't want to ruin my Bank Hol if its a bfn (relatives to visit), if I found out a few days early, at least I could be prepared a bit...I think!! I was thinking maybe Wednesday?? Anyone else testing early?!!

Sending lots of hugs and best wishes, specially to Harris, am really so sad for you
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Coco - hey that could be good news    .....you could test 13 days after EC? when would that be? though it would not be conclusive necessarily.... 

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

hello all

Harris - what can I say?          I was praying for good news and I'm gutted for you.    It is great that you have a plan B already - you must be a very strong person. 
Well you are right and it is so lovely of you to think of others when you must be feeling pi$$ed off yourself - we are due some good news on here so            for Georgie, Bladerunner, Coco and Rebecca             

Hello Coco - those symptoms could mean anything (or nothing) - try not to obsess too much (impossible!)  I do think testing early (but not too early!) prepares you for the worst but still allows you to hope for the best.      

Well done Bladerunner - it looks like your gamble to go ahead has paid off so far - great news that you have a really good embie on board. Hope the 2ww is not too stressful for you now after all you've been through already.       

Hi Georgie - how are you faring - keeping positive I hope         Praying for good news for you    

Fantastic news on your EC Rebecca - hope ET went well on Saturday and you may even have some to freeze? Good luck for the 2ww       

Welcome Pinkflowers. My dentist raves about Mr Trew - his sister in law got pregnant first time with him. I don't know any more than that - it wasn't much of a conversation -he had his fingers in my mouth at the time!

Hi Lukey -  I second a National Lukey Day! You are so fantastically helpful for all of us - thank you.

Hi Fee - how are you? Any sign of AF yet?

Just back from a lovely week in France. Wasn't very relaxing though with the 2 year old and one year old. In fact, after a couple of days my DH said he hadn't realised babies are so demanding and for an awful moment I thought he was having second thoughts! He was of course charmed by them in the end - impossible not to be - they are really gorgeous. My friend, the children's' Mum, is 44 and conceived naturally after ttc for only a month each time - jammy girl! (she even offered me an egg)

Oh does anyone know where we can get Karyotyping tests done - my GP said they won't do it.

Hello to anyone I have missed

lots of love
clucky
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Clucky -    ARGC will do it if you are staying there or you could do it privately at the GP? 

As for good news - I think we have to be realistic on this thread - over 40 and not many eggs will mean a few goes before it may work and even then it may not - but we have chosen to try and that is all that matters!!! YEAH!   

COME ON GEORGIE/BR/COCOs embies!!     

xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

oh thanks all, this is such a great, supportive thread to be on!  Even with all your own worries, issues, problems, you still find time to say a few lovely words.  

Well, Ihave decided (at the moment, anyway!), that I won;t test until at least Weds morning, maaaaybe Thursday.  I need to know if I get a chemical preg again, and if I leave it to otd day, I may miss that...and that's my excuse!  I might change my mind again tomorrow!

Clucky, how luck is your friend!  Am trying not to be toooo jealous!

Hi Richmond lass, was wondering how you were doing?

Harris, hope you are ok? x

Hi Lukey, BR and georgie x


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning everyone.

At work yesterday so sorry not to reply to all the lovely posts of support and good wishes.

Coco - yes I think we both test on Friday officially.  I didn't get given an OTD, just 14-16 days post EC.  Well. day 15 is Friday so I am aiming for that.  Funnily enough I am not feeling the urge to test early but did you say your last chem preg was when you tested early?  I thought about testing on thursday but I am due into work at 8 and also my DH isn't back until friday evening.  I'm not sure I can manage at work with a neg or manage without a hug from him for 24hrs.  If I test on Friday am I only have to get through the day before getting a hug and God willing (whoever the baby making God is... Rolf, maybe!) if my test is BFP I can give my DH a lovely surprise on his return.  I have dreamt of that moment for 8 years now.  We all deserve it.   

How are you feeling BTW.  I'm afraid I feel exactly as I always do at this point in the 2WW.  My boobies are not so sore anymore which I expect is not a good sign.  Or maybe it is just the pregnyl shot finally wearing off.  My entire day is absorbed with my boobs.  To me it is the one sign that predicts success or not.  I also get the odd pre menstral tummy feeling... after peeing usually!  . Other than that, I am just continuing life as normal.  Self preservation has me expecting a neg but I am trying to think positively.  Just wish  felt something different. 

Good to hear from you again Clucky.  Sorry I know nothing about Karotyping.  Is it a genetic test?

Harris - So glad you are beginning to feel better already.  Have you booked your F/U yet? Interesting to hear what they have to say.

Well - apart from booby checking 10 times already, and suppository popping, the excitement of my day has been taking my little darlings to the vet.  I am an A&E nurse and my DH is an A&E doctor.  You would think that 2 people capable of handling major raod accidents could handle putting a small pill into a small cat!  Oh no sir-ee bob.  I have to take them to the vet the get the nurse to do it.  And after Bumble turned into a magimix on full power and the room looked like a scene from the texas chainsaw massacre, we made the journey home again.  Only, on the way home, there is this sudden strong aroma of cat poo.  Poor Bumble couldn't wait the 5 minute journey and I had to suffer the consequences.  I then felt so bad I fed them cat treats to the point they have now just been sick on the floor.  All because they wouldn't take a pill.    .  Do you think children will be easier   

Lukey, How are you today?  You must be up in London again soon.  What is you opinion on the booby thing.  Most natural pregnancies don't get any booby signs before testing do they?  Am I just trying to make myself feel better.

Off to town now.  Will check in later.

Love to all my fellow 2WWers.  

Georgie xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

my opinion, Msssssssssss Georgie, .......is that the last 2 BFP girls I remember, both had no pain in their boobs at all and did not til about 8 weeks preggers I think   .....if no history of chems there is no need to test early I guess...go with your gut feeling as to when            I won't be at the Lister til Oct I don't think - depending on what the next af does  

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Cheers Prof L....Am going back to not thinking about it again. Off to town for some retail therapy... and to pick up lovely GP prescription for more clexane (just incase BFP... shhhh!).

Chat later. Have a good day

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

DO NOT put those three letters in red     I nearly had a heart-attack      ......go and enjoy and why not think positive?!!

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

opps... sorry.    Will be doing it on Friday, with any luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeeeek we nearly slipped off the page - morning all!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone!

How's everyone doing?  Georgie and Coco - how are you feeling?  Not long to go now...           I've got really good feelings about some positive news soon.  We'll be thinking of you lots and lots.  

Clucky - great to hear from you.  I'm afraid that I don't know anything about the k____ thingie either, but the ARGC sound like the people who will.  Your holiday sounds very lovely and you made me laugh with your tales of those children and DH!!  We had something very similar while I was pregnant - we drove home in absolute silence before admitting to each other that it was a terrifying prospect!  Don't worry too much.  I have lovely friends with four fab children who can be a handful but are very welll mannered.  Anyway, the parents deceided ages ago that no one would be asked back to stay if they didn't discipline their kiddies!  Made us feel much better.... until we're not asked back    

Georgie - how are you getting on with DH away training?  You've got so much on at the moment - I hope you're ok.      

Morning Lukey - how are you today?

We've been busy here with our extension plans and some work stuff for DH.  I felt really rough yesterday after 1/2 bottle of wine on Monday night... Its amazing how quickly your tolerence goes....  I was going to take DS to the beach this afternoon, but the weather is awful so will save it for another day.  

Love, Harris xx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Harris, how lovely to live near the beach!  It's one of my (many!) dreams to have a little place by the seaside one day - along with the penthouse in New York, that is    Hope you are feeling better from overindulging in the wine?  I was so tempted to have a glass of wine last night, but I have been really good.  Can't give up the chocolate though!

Hi Lukey, how are you, sorry if I have forgotten, but what are your next step plans - is it back to tx nearer the end of the year for you? x

Bladerunner, hope you are keeping that little embie nice and warm!

Hi Georgie, how are you feeling today?  Pity your dh is away so near to the otd but at least he is back for that!  Your symptoms could be somethingor nothing, I think that's what the problem is really!  It's so hard not to analyse everything!  I think you are doing the right thing by keeping busy, with those naughty little moggs of yours!! x

Well, I've had some symptoms the last few days, day 8, 9post et (yesterday was day 10), I was feeling like I did with my chemical - very sore boobs - but yesterday they suddenly stopped being sore.  I know what's happened, as I got exactly the same with my last chemical ages ago.  So I did an early test this morning (3 days before official otd) and I got a bfp.  BUT please don't send any congrats, because I know that this is a chemical - I have lost the really stinging feeling in my boobs and I have got pretty bad cramping .  I am ok at the moment, to be honest today I feel glad to have got this far - I know many ladies don't and it shows that (I hope!) - the main problem is finding that 'one good egg' - a BIG problem, but like I say at least I have got that far!

Am sure I will need a few virtual hugs in the next few days as I get my af - think it's going to be a painful one, from the looks of these cramps already!  Sending lots of hugs and luck to you all

xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Coco - can I suggest something    - as the same happened to me ....call the nurses or your doc if you know them well? and explain your situation re history of chemicals and ask if you can go in for a blood test tomorrow with a progesterone test too (it may be too low?).....will pray the HPT is positive tomorrow too  - which brand did you use?


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Lukey

I used the clearblue digital....it says they are 81% accurate if youuse them 3 days before due date...I used this one (and many other brands!) before when I had my chemical and when I was on clomid on the unsuccessful cycles.

I could probably ask for a blood test...but what would it prove, if you don't mind me asking??  I am taking 400mg of cyclogest, so would it be likely to be too low progesterone?  Am just wondering what it would achieve to have a blood test?  Am not meaning to be rude, just don't understand?!  Thanks for replying x

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Is that one cyclogest a day Coco? - I know that is the normal dose but some ladies need a lot more! If you have low progesterone naturally you may need more to support the pregnancy (having said that normal ladies with normal prog should produce enough naturally if the pregnancy is normal I believe - trouble is we do not know til we are preggers!)...HTH    I just think a history of early losses means get on top of it quickly IYSWIM!


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Lukey

Yes, that's one cyclogest a day - I didn't think it could be low progesterone....what should my level be??!

If I go for a blood test, should I just ask for a progesterone test?  Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

TBH Coco - it is highly unlikely a chem would be due to low prog (age most likely ) but you don't know til you know IYSWIM - even if you got a blood test and prog was normal at least you could tick that off the list?!   Yes ask for it but explain why, so that they know you are not being precious! 

I'd wait for the HPT tomorrow and check all is looking good and then maybe go in tomorrow or Friday for an HCg and prog? PURELY as you have had chems before  (OTD is Sat right? - not sure they do HCg bloods then anyway?)

xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Georgie - not sure what the plan is but I am hoping and praying soooooooooooo hard for you     
Coco - hope the news is still good today     - get thee to the Lister at some point if it is!!   ...... you'll want to know HCg levels anyway right? (with chems behind you etc) - even if you dont do the prog?    
Harris - hope you are doing ok - LOL     

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all

                    for Georgie and Coco 

Coco -        praying that your BFP turns out to be a good one. I would definitely get a BT done if you can. Interesting point about the progesterone - at the Lister I was on one cyclogest daily and AF arrived before OTD. At ARGC, following a blood test on the day of ET, they changed my prog from 2 cyclogests daily to Gestone, so you might just ask them about it as some people do seem to need more than one cyclogest. 

Georgie - really praying you get good news too      - still planning on testing tomorrow? Got everything crossed for you xx

Rebecca - are you out there?? Hope you are feeling ok and the 2ww is not too stressful for you   

Hi Harris - isn't it a shame the weather's turned - it's ffffreeezing here! Know what you mean about alcohol tolerance - i have become a very cheap date! Hope you are feeling ok - keeping busy is the best thing     

Hi Lukey - hope you are well  

For anyone who's interested Karyotyping is a test on both partners to check that you each have the right chromosomes to begin with.  It would really bug me to move to Donor Eggs and then find we had some other undiscovered problem all along. I know age is our biggest obvious factor now  but surely that wasn't the case several years ago?? I'll  be trying to rule out any male factor issues too - poor DH is in for a few tests!!!  I did a Testosterone and DHEA test last week and my GP's assistant gave the results as Testosterone 1.3, Serum Binding 35.8, Androgen 3.6. What on earth is Serum Binding?? My GP's on hols so I'll have to wait til she gets back! I've arranged a telephone consult with Dr Sher next week - feel a desperate need to try something different so we'll see what he has to say. I've done the flare protocol 4 times at ARGC and am just curious to know whether a different approach might work better.

lots of love to all
clucky
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Clucky - good luck with all of that and I agree that karyotyping should be done as a first test for all really - 90% of the time all is fine but you would need to know  - There is a site you can go to btw to check normal female hormones - easy to google but I forget its name! Dr Sher is v good - he is also v v persuasive  (you will be on a plane before you know it!!  ) - he also talks over you but try not to let that annoy you   ....I found his info v useful....I guarantee he will want you to go for CGH testing and will suggest his agonist-antagonist protocol - he does for everyone  - with or without oestrogen priming   (btw CGH is v good idea if you have a million embies to test at 40! - yeah right!)...I was soooooooooo close to going there myself but for lots and lots of reasons decided against it  GOOD LUCK!

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't f***ing believe it.  Just written a long long message to everyone and it said "error - please resubmit" and it wasn't there any more.  I haven't got time to do it again as am meant to be working in the office today.  So hello to everyone.  I am testing tomorrow but will not be seeing DH till the afternoon so may have to give him whatever news first (feel this is appropriate !) then let you all know.  Hope that is ok.  Please don't hold breaths though.  Although not premenstral, have deflated boobies now.  Can't be right.

Will try and send longer message later. 

Lots of love to everyone.

Coco - I am thrilled for you about you BFP even if you are sceptical.  It is at least the right start!!  
Look forward to hearing you next installment


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello everyone!!

Coco - I am so pleased and excited to read your news!!!!  Congratulations.....                  I know that you're worried that it might be a chemical, but you have your foot on the ladder!!  Lots of positive thoughts coming your way...           

Georgie - fingers crossed for your test tomorrow...  I really hope that you get some good news too!!  Fourth time lucky and all that...          

Clucky - good luck with the Sher Clinic.  Friends of mine went out that and had a very positive experience with them.  They didn't get their BFP but he told them that it wasn't going to happen and to move on to surrogacy.  It really helped them after loads of TX and frustrations.  They are setting off on that path now which is a massive step forwards.  They thought that Sher was the best and that everyone should go there!!  Sorry I don't know much about Karyotying, but it sounds interesting.  Looking back in our ridiculously big file we had it done at the ARGC so they could help you too.  

I don't think I've had a hangover, I think I've had a bug as I'm still feeling lousy three days later!  Maybe its all the intensity of cycling and all that emotion....


Love and hugs to everyone. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Well... no more sleeps.  Tomorrow it is.  I now have my parents staying tonight which is lovely but if I get a pos I want to tell my DH first.  Do you think it would be feasible to act like nothing has happened in the morning in front of them!!  Not sure if I could contain my shock and excitement .  I just feel DH should be the 1st to know and I don't pick him up until about 4 or 5 pm.  I will be going potty by then if it is good news   However seeing as it is more likely to be neg,  I may not be able to contain the tears.  

Watch this space....

Coco thinking about you lots.  Keep that hope alive. 

G x


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Hello lovely girls

Thank you for your lovely welcome, sorry for not posting back earlier but have been having the most enormous wobble about the whole TX thing, my head's still all over the place!!! No change if I'm honest!

But I do wish you all lots of luck and look forward to getting to know you all bettre,

love pinkflowers xxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi ladies


Georgie, I am keeping my fingers and everything crossed for you til tomorrow!   
You are so good for not testing early.  I wish your dh was with you for the morning though.  Thanks for thinking about me, it's so nice of you  

Hi Pinkflowers, I hope you feel clearer soon about what you want to do x

Harris, I hope you feel better soon, back to normal.  x

Hi Lukey, how are you tonight?  I remember that I have had progesterone tests before and they have all come back normal.  I am a bit confused as to why I would have a hcg test at the hospital - what would they be able to tell me that I could use in the future?  I spoke to the Lister yesterday about going in for a blood test including progesterone and she said they would gladly do a hcg test but that's all they do at this stage....confused! 

Hi Cluky, karyotying, oh my goodness, I have never heard of it - should it be something I need to do??  Hope you are ok?

Am a bit worried about not taking enough cyclogest now - do you think it would do any harm to take more than is prescribed?  At the moment I am taking 400mg, would it harm anything (or make amy positive difference) if I start to take 2 a night?

Thanks so much for your good wishes and thoughts, it's so nice and it really does help.  Will test again tomorrow and hope it still says +ve  .

Am still having cramps and no (.)(.) pain so am waiting.... 
xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Dear Coco,  As a nurse I should advise you to only take what has been prescribed for you.  That said, I was initially put on 400mg and I queried it as I was on the stronger Gestone injections before so didn't want to take any less.  So Debbie the nurse said "ok you can take 2 a day if you want".  No great science to it, it seems.  I wouldn't take 2 together though.  Take morning and night.  Probably best to run it past the nurses in the morning.  

Very good luck.  I have no sore boobies either   .  Would very much like them to be sore as hell!!  Would give me more hope despite knowing that it still means nothing at this stage.  

Off to be now so as not to prolong the agony any more.  I guess I am heading for a sleepless night   .  Wish it was over.  This is my last night of hope      .  Please please please let this be.

Good night all.  Will catch you later tomorrow after picked up DH

G x


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much Georgie            

Coco - I agree with Georgie - two won't hurt (am and pm) but def do what they tell you.....ask them? Not sure whta you mean re the bloods? I'd want prog and HCG - HCG to tell me the levels were ok (ie chem or not) and prog to confirm that my prog was high enough (post chems before) - but that may just be me!!!

GAWD it's going to be a long day       

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Not so long Lukey ....... round 5 here I come.  BFN I'm sad to say.    Did it at 5.30 this morning when I woke up.  Then lay in bed till the parents were up and about.  As usual they have made me feel better already.  Planning next one now but don't know how long I can go on.  Feel a bit empty really... in all manner of ways, literally and mentally.  

Will write again when feeling more chirpy.  Have to face DH now and put a smiley face on   

Lots of love to those with hope still.     especially you Coco.   and of course Lukey for being there, always.  

G x


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh No!       Georgie I am so sorry - I will PM you   

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Georgie    so sorry hun, glad your parents are with you


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all

Georgie - I am so sorry.  I was so hoping for a +ve for you.  Am so sorry, wish I could do something.   xx

Well, I took another test this morning, was +ve but later this morning I have started to get light brown cm (if that is the right terminology!).  Have af pains (and am in a cr*p mood too!) so that's it for me.  

I am at work at the moment, trying to hold it together - at the moment, all I want to do is punch someones lights out!!!!!  Am finding it difficult to hold my temper for some reason.  I think it's coz I am trying not to cry but am so mad at the moment.

Hope you are all ok
xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Coco please please go and get an HCG test done.  It will give you a clue as to what is going on.  I am even going to get mine done today locally just to see if my body tried to do anything at all.  I think it is very useful information.  

Thank you for your message.  I feel ok.  Just want to hurry up and try again.  Looking forward to my glass of obligatory wine tonight.  The only cosolation to a BFN 

I hope work is not too stressful.  Not fun when no-one knows what you are going through.     to you and  that things may just be different for you this time.

G x


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

I agree with Georgie Coco - go now if you can?! Also call the nurses cos the brown could mean you need more cycogest  (I'd probably put one in now if you have one?)


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

oh Georgie I'm so fed up for you                    
I'm really really sorry it didn't work for you this time. I guess we all know on this thread that it's not going to be easy but c'mon - a lucky break is long overdue. I hoped with your new clinic it might just have been your turn.  You've earned that glass of wine tonight. Be good to yourself.      for your DH too.

Coco - hang in there and please do call the clinic asap. Two +ve test results are worth fighting for   . i know you've been through the mill before with your chemical result but from what I've read on here during my paranoid 2wws every pregnancy is different, even for the same mother.     still got everything crossed for you xx

xxxxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

PS Georgie, do remember that you are still officially a Spring Chicken!   xx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks ladies

I can't seem to get help anywhere - no chance of leaving early here, have had so much time of for tx...trie dthe Lister - F**ing useless (scuse language), only will do a blood test til 3pm (couldnt' get there that early) and shut until Tues.  So they take £4k off me and then leave me to it....

My doctor won't take blood now, as all bloods have gone for today - nothing til Tuesday apart from that

local hospital only takes blood til 4:30 - will take me an hour and a half to get there - then not until Doctor sends me - and that will be Tuesday...

Feel so upset - can;t even get anyone to take some blo**dy blood or to help me


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh Coco - what a nightmare - The HCA laboratory in Harley St opens on Sat morning at 9am. They do all of ARGC's blood tests. Could you get the Lister to send you there tomorrow? The Lister is a HCA hospital so they must be able to sort it. XX


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Actually it's 8.30am on a saturday. x


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

oh thank you, I will ring them in a mo and ask them to refer me...such a horrible time, don't need this too


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

Coco - sounds like you're really going through the mill hun   I hope it works out for you and you get some help before Tuesday  

Georgie - so sorry to hear your news    

Pinkflowers - welcome - I think we all know that feeling by the way   

Clucky, Lukey, Harris and anyone else I've missed - I hope you're doing OK ladies  

As for me, I've been trying to keep warm and stress free. The first 3 days after ET were fine and then I had to go back to work and tell 23 people they were at risk of redundancy   I've been driving up and down the motorway, over 100 miles a day, to the affected site and doing 1:1 meetings with them all and I've had everything from wailing and nashing of teeth to burning hatred and aggression directed at me - understandable but soooo not what I needed now   I have therefore had very little time to either post here, think about my 2ww, analyse my symptoms or lack of them, or even look forward to my holiday next week!! 

I did however do my diet weigh in and I've dropped 6lbs this week, so all that water from the down regging is going away nicely since I've stopped the jabs, so I guess that's a bit of good news!!  

A couple more hours of work, and then I can have a relaxing evening with a tub of Ben & Jerries, acupuncture in the morning, and then the rest of the weekend will be spent shopping and packing for our sailing course next week. I will be bobbing around the Solent on my OTD, so rather than trying to pee on a stick in a force 10, I'm leaving it a day (if I havent bled through by then) and testing after we get back on Saturday morning. 

I'm not sure what I'm expecting to be honest. I'm on 2 cyclogest a day, one in the morning, one in the evening. But my boobs are fairly normal, I have the odd twinge in my abdomen every day, I feel really tired but that could be the driving and work stress this week, I'm eating OK and not feeling queezy, so it's anyone's guess at the moment!   Que sera sera and all that I suppose  

I hope you all have a great Bank Holiday weekend. Coco - try not to stress too much luv, I know it's easier said than done though  

Take care all
BR xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Coco -     Hun I am pretty sure the clinic does not close - they will just be telling you the contact-detail times that is all - just go down there tomorrow at 8.30am; I'm sure it will be open as usual (except Sundays though as usua l) - I have had tx over the bank hols before and they will be fine when you explain it to them    . I don't think any clinic does bloods after 3-4pm do they?   Pop in an extra cyclogest first thing too, I would 

BR - bobbing up and down when you do the test       

Have a great weekend Clucky!  

Special hugs for Harris and Georgie   

xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all

Lukey, Georgie and Clucky, thanks for the advice re: bloods - if it hadn't been for you, I wouldn't have thought of it and it might give me some indicatros for future treatment.  Anyway, after much tooing and froing over the phone, I finally managed to get an appt at HCA for tmrw morning...will still do another test tomorrow to see if it is still positive.  I popped in another cyclogest (where it won't affect any cm, iykwim!) and I am going to do another late tonight and in the morning - just in case....

Georgie, I wanted to send you an extra hug coz have been thinking about you today.  Hope you and your dh can comfort one another and take strength from each other  

BR, you really don't need that stress now do you!  Take it easy this weekend, lots of choc covered brazils!! 


How are you Harris and Pinkflowers
xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Good luck Coco      

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all

Hi Coco - did you manage to get your blood test yesterday?       Really hoping you got good news   

Georgie - thinking of you and hope you and DH are ok      

Bladerunner - wow you are a busy bee! Redundancies are awful - including for the person delivering the bad news. Just how did you lose that weight so quickly?  I have put weight on since my cycle ended! We did our competent crew training in the Solent many moons ago in gale force winds! Hope you get nice weather next week -If you find yourself on a boat without in-mast sails or lazy jacks I'd leave the manual hauling of sails to others - they're bloody heavy!! Hope you have a great time - you definitely won't have time to analyse symptoms but           for your test whenever you manage to do it.

Harris - how are you? Still getting on with the house plans? I have been useless at getting anything done since my last cycle ended. I think I'll have to go back to planning a few small things each day and actually doing them! 

Hi Lukey - hope you are having a great bank holiday weekend  

Hi Pinkflowers - it's so normal to have second thoughts. In your own time you'll find a way forward that's right for you  

Hi Fee, Rebecca and anyone else out there  

lots of love and luck to all
clucky
xxxxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

This is a really quick post.  As usual we are very late leaving.  Off to Wales to see DH mother and there is no email in deepest darkest wales.  So this will be the last post for a few days.  

Just wanted to say a big thank you for all your great messages of love and support.  We are fine and in fact have so much to do and think about that it has been easier to deal with this time.  Or maybe it is just that I didn't expect any different result.  My HCG in the end was undetectable which is a little disappointing.  My body didn't even try... again.  Not sure what they will do differently next time.  
  I also had a PM from a lovely person (nameless unless she wants to post on here to say it is ok!) who put a big smile back on my face.     I feel I need to share.  She has the same story as me (and many of us.  3 IUIs and then a successful pregnancy at 5th go of IVF.  Thank you so much for that.  I hope you don't mind me telling everyone on this thread.  We really need stories like that.

Coco, I am waiting with bated breath for your HCG result.  I won't know till wed now but please please let it be High, high, high.    

To everyone else.  Lots of love and I will be back on line on thursday.  DH away again for good on the 7th. So even more time then.

G xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Coco   hope you manage to enjoy your time with DH mum x


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Afternoon All...    

Just a quickie to see if Coco has any  news?  I've got my fingers and everything else crossed for you hun        .  I really hope that its a good number    .  

BladeRunner - I'm soooo impresseed with your 2ww holiday.  It will certainly take your mind off things.    .  As Clucky said, no heavy lifting!

Clucky - I am terrible at gettings things done too!  The architect has sent through a list of lots of surveyors that we need to build our extension....  I thought that we just got a builder...      

Georgie - it was lovely to chat to you on Friday.  Glad to hear that you and DH are ok.  Really take good care of yourself.  I quite agree about the uplifting story, they give us all hope.

Hi Lukey, Pinkflowers and BeachGirl!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

How is everyone?


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning Lukey!  

Just checking in for news of Coco - hope everything is ok     

Had a long chat with DH yesterday and we are getting close to having a plan of sorts.

Got to dash now - off for my voluntary work. I opened my big mouth and told them their facilities were a mess and needed a good clearout, so now I have to put my money where my mouth is and go in to sort everything out before term starts next week!!

Hope everyone's well.

love clucky
xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Tell all then Clucky


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi ladies

I hope you all enjoyed your bank holiday.  Back to work now - great! (not!).

BR, have you started your holiday yet?  I think you are v brave sailign in the solent in this weather!  brrr!  It is beautiful there though - just wrap up warm 

Georgie, I hope you are having a lovely time in Wales.  I hope you are feeling a little better and a little stronger. And thank you for your uplifting story about your friend, it's lovely news.

Clucky, chat with dh sounds interesting...   Good luck with voluntary work!

Hi Lukey, how was your weekend? x

Hi Harris Tweed, your note about architect  plans for some reason reminds me that I need to talk to the council about the parking fine I got....?! 

Hi Pinkflowers, Rebecca (how are you? Hope tx went well??), beachgirl - hope you all have lovely bank hols? x

As for me, I dashed off to the HCA on Saturday morning - my temper had improved a little by then! - to get a hcg test.  I have to say I wasn't that impressed with them - lots of people waiting for blood test, all shoved into the same little shabby room and the nurse took blood in the same room - asking all sorts of personal questions with only a curtain between me and ten people sitting on the other side of it!  Wasn't impressed..anyway, I got my hcg which was 245 - the nurse said this was good.  Have been doing pg tests like they are going out of fashion!  Still says +ve (last one done this morning, that makes six!).  Am having another hcg this afternoon and get the results tmrw...

I'm still having a burning sensation in my abdomen though, on and off, and (.)(.)s not really sore.  Am pretty tired and am eating lots though (although any excuse to eat is fine with me, am such a pig!!). I don't FEEL pg, if you know what I mean...will see what the hcg test says today...

Btw, thanks for your help and advice on Friday, specially Clucky, Lukey and Georgie - I was in a bit of a state (and a very bad mood!) so I really appreciate your understanding and help xx

Hope everyone is ok!
xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! FLIPPIN'' HEC Coco that is AMAZING!!!! 245 is really a very good result - anything over 60 is really  ...blimey you could have two in there you know!!! I am thrillled to bits for you and so hope this continues well for you...still on 2 x cyclogest right? Is this your first Lister go btw?  

xxx

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## rebeccaF (May 30, 2008)

Hiya sisters

Have kept quiet during my 2WW.  The reasons have been the anxious waiting, worries, and at the same time to keep calm.  

Hassris and Georgie, was so sorry to read about your negative results.  And pleased to see you both bounced back so quickly and everything back to normal moving on.  

Harris – How is the extension going?  

Georgie – Enjoy the nice break in Wales!  Make up the time with your DH.

Clucky - How is your voluntary work going with the extra duties?

BR- Believe you are having a good time at the moment.  I think that what you need before testing.

Pinkflower – A late welcome from me.

Beachgirl and Lukey, How are you?

Coco – I am so exited for you.  How are you feeling now?  

Well, finally it was my test result time over the bank holiday weekends.  I patiently waited till Monday the 31 August, and did the pregnancy test, it was a very light coloured line showing positive.  Then did again the first thing in the morning yesterday, the result again light coloured line. Obviously, I was just not convinced with the both results, and feeling it was not good enough.  Mind you, the pregnancy testers were cheap supermarket brand. So I went to get Clear Blue Plus and tested again.  This time it was showing very very clear blue cross, and I can be reassured it is positive.  I am   very first time.          Both darling DH and I are just still in shock.  I am just praying from now that my little ones please please stay with me.  Called Nurse in Lister for more Cyclogest.  Booked an appointment with my GP next week to see what should I do next.        

Love to you all.

R xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

OMG! Rebecca that is brilliant!!!    - both you and Coco in a few days - YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! I am delighted for you both      

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS REBECCA!!! What fantastic news  - I'm so pleased for you.    

Coco - your levels looked fantastic - hope yesterday's results were looking just as good     

xxxxxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Rebecca - that is fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I overjoyed for you both              

Coco - your levels look really good.  I know its nerve wracking, but hold on in there girl!  

                 

I am so excited that we've had some good news on here. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi ladies


Had problems logging on for some reason, but seems to be ok now!

Rebecca, excellent result!!  It had to be a bfp though, with all those eggs collected!   Many, many congrats x

Hi Lukey, how are you?  Yes, its my first go at the Lister - first ivf too.  Had 8 lots of clomid, bypassed iui as consultant said no more messing about!  He seemed to know what he was talking about  


Bladerunner, how are you doing?  Still taking it easy I hope!   to you x

Georgie, how are you doing my dear?  Have been thinking about you x

Clucky, any more news on your next tx plans that u discussed with dh?  Or am I being too nosy   I can be, sorry!

Hello Pinkflowers,beachgirl and Harris - hope you are all well?

I went to the Lister for the second hcg - first one was on Sat and was 245.  Well, 3 days later is was 878...everyone is telling me this is good!  I still have lots of pains and cramps in abdomen and keep getting the feeling I've passed blood (tmi) so am dashing to the loo every hour!  But, at the moment, it seems to be the cyclogest making its presence known    So, it looks like i am..pregnant!!  I am so nervous though, I can't help worrying, am really trying not to be.... I think I might book in to my gp to get them to do another hcg test, just to make sure it's still going up!! Am I mad? 

Thanks to you ladies for being here, you are all fab!!   to all!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Coco that really is good news -well and truly preggers I'd say! ...so many congrats! Yes ask your GP to do the bloods but remember they take aggggggggggges to come back  .....am sure the Lister would let you do a few more if you so wanted?

I am fine thnx - over a tummy bug now and now trying to catch up    

Where is everyone?!

Fee - did you get AF?   

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

OMG - I've been away for only 4 days and look what happened.  I am over the moon.

Coco - hang on in there.  Don't look now but it all looks fantastically like you are pregnant      .  I am sooo excited for you.  Just take each day at a time.  

Rebecca -  BFP.  What wonderful news.  We have so needed some good news on this thread.  Let this be the start of a good run for us all.  You must be on cloud nine.  Just enjoy every moment of it and I will keep everything crossed for a smooth time ahead.

Lukey.  Sorry to here you have been suffering with the lurgy.  I hope you have bounced back and are feeling on top form again.

Well -  deepest darkest Wales has been lovely despite Noah and his Ark passing us by on a number of occasions.  I have never known rain like it.  We took our new bikes up in the hope that we may get some exercise, and spent the 3 days in the car instead.  Lovely and relaxing though as ever.  

I expect everybody has heard the latest IVF breakthrough before me.  My mother phoned me on the way back from Wales to tell me about the Care clinic in Nottingham and their latest claim.  Apparently they have developed a technique to test the chromosomes in eggs and are the 1st people in the world to have a successful pregnancy in a 41 yr old who has been through 13 IVF treatments.  Well... it just so happens that a guy I grew up with is one of the consultants in that team.  Mother, being mother rang her friend (his mother ) and now I am to ring him "this weekend without fail".  I am of course sceptical and not getting excited but then thought that it would do no harm just to chat to him.  I will of course say that I am ringing on behalf of all of us ladies on this thread and will find out as much info as I can.  Rather embarrassingly,  I last saw him when I was about 9 yrs old and his big sister used to babysit for me!!!  Watch this sspace.  I shall of course report back my findings. 

I think I may time out on this post so will sign out for now.  DH is upstairs packing and I am trying to cook a yummy meal for him... I think the chips are burning   .  

Catch you later.

Lots of love to everyone and many congrats again to Rebecca and Coco. 

G x


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Georgie     hope the chat goes well. Not sure if you know but CGH has been done in the US for a while - it is like an advanced PGD.....as you say it tests all the chromosome pairs in the embies for normalness in that cycle ...great for us oldies in theory if we want to know if we have a chance pre ET etc and IF we have lots of embies. My take on it, I guess is if we only have 2-3 embies anyway then I'm happy to put them back in and hope  . The other thing is - if they come back abnormal it does not mean they will always be abnormal so we could I guess keep cycling til we get a normal one (could take an age    ). All embryo cell-manipulation also comes with a tiny risk I guess too hence I'd rather just put them back in. I'd love to be more excited about it but for us at 40 with few eggs I'm not really sure it is soooooo amazing IYSWIM    (it is described as 1st in the world because they do a very very quick test of the chromosomes here - in the US it takes a few weeks even though they've been doing CGH for much longer)

Really not trying to out a downer on it sorry      - hope you can convince me otherwise       - I have emailed Dr Fishel before - he seems lovely 

xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all!  

2  s  in one week here - that is really amazing news!!
Coco and Rebecca - You must tell us - did Rolf have anything to do with this

Rebecca - you sound very wise - keeping quiet all through your 2ww. I think I'd explode! Hope you are feeling fine.

Coco - great HCG levels. You might as well try to relax and enjoy the good news now! 

Hi Georgie - it's good to hear you sound so upbeat so quickly. You are a brave lady! And well connected!! It will be interesting to hear what the consultant has to say about the CARE egg testing  - (I'm really hoping he has changed a bit since he was 9!)
It doesn't make sense to me that simply counting the chromosomes in an egg can tell an awful lot about its quality. Does anyone know if it is better than PGD/S or just different? 

Hi Lukey - so sorry to hear you were poorly. Hope you are fully recovered now in time for the weekend. 

Hey Harris (because you are called Harris tweed i have mental image of you sitting in a big wing armchair smoking a pipe - am i right??) How are you?

Fee - how are you?? 

Hi Pinkflowers and Beachgirl

      for Bladerunner. Three in a row on here would be fabulous! Really hope you haven't been out on the high seas in the gales. 

I am absolutely exhausted after 3 days of spring cleaning rooms that have not been sorted out for years. I found files from 1996!! Now it all looks great just in time for the little darlings to start term next week. That, coupled with AF pains have left me feeling absolutely pooped! DH took full advantage of my inability to cook dinner and for the first time in my life I ate Dominoes pizza this week. Not lovely!!

As for our Grand Plan, we have decided to give it 2 more attempts with my eggs, then FET with our one and only frostie, then DE.       that it won't come to that. For our next cycle we might consider a change in clinic just to see if a different protocol would work for us. So, tonight I have the phone consultation with Dr. Sher at SIRM. At the opposite end of the scale I am looking into 'natural ivf'  at Create although i am still not convinced about it. And we still have to have our follow-up with ARGC to see what they have to say - I remain a big fan of Mr. T. Hopefully we can make a decision on where to go pretty quickly as we'd like to try again next month. In the meantime, DH is in for DNA and Aneuploidy  tests and we'll both get the karyotype tests done which I hope will give us a bit of certainty that the problem is just my ancient eggs! I think that's it - at least that's as much as DH could take in one sitting!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend and       for Bladerunner's test day (not sure when it will be)

lots of love and luck to everyone
clucky
xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Good luck with it all Clucky - some good plans there I'd say ...

All CGH does it ensure the embryo is 100% normal so thus more likely to implant (if the 23 chromosome pairs are all there and normal then all will be set for a healthy baby etc) - PGD/S only tests 5-7 pairs   - does that help? The main reason for no babies (m/c or no preg) in the over 40s is abnormal embies - 1/4 embies are likely to be abnormal at 40 sadly


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Prof Lukey  

So is CGH a test on the embryo, not just the egg? 
clucky x


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

on the embie as far as I know Clucky....they can do the egg also I think but tis only 80% of the story really    and egg freezing still v new and risky. Biopsy is day 3 and ET day 5/6 I think (like PGD)...in the US you have to do a later FET after CGH cos the testing takes 2 weeks ...Big Geoff Sher will tell you all about it


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi - would it be ok to join you ladies? i have been looking for an active thread for the over 40's and seems like this is a nice busy one?

Angel


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

schhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh we are not really 40   

Hi Angel   

xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey said:


> schhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh we are not really 40


  LOL hence the threads name then!! -


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry haven't posted, but have been reading 

Georgie, how funny about the consultant - I keep thinking you are going tomeet him and he'll be in a coat that's three times to big for him, huge glasses and shoes that are four sizes too big as well!  Do let us know what he says, it will be really useful am sure.

Hi Lukey, how are you?  You know lots about all the immunes and new treatments, are you a consultant in disguise?  

Hey Rebecca, how are you doing?  I hope you are taking it easy!

Hi Pinkflowers and Angel 10 

Clucky, sounds like a really good plan you have there, I think it's good to have something to aim for, it makes you feel like you are armed and ready for action!  

Bladerunner, how are you doing, keeping nice and cosy?  

Hey Harris, I hope dh is looking after you.  How is the extension coming along? 

I am ok, have been really tired though.  I'm just about dragging myself home from work and falling onto the sofa.  I've done a bit of housework and stuff but am having to force myself to leave most of it.  DH does some when asked but he is pretty useless and lazy, truth be told!  Men  

I've had quite a lot of af type pains too, particularly in the evening.  I didn't have sore (.)(.)s this morning or any pains in abdomen so I rushed off to Lister to get another bHCG test!  I should have shares!  THe level was 1667, up from 878 on TUesday so heading in the right direction!  Am still so nervous though, I might have another test next week!  Am I mad?  

Hope all of you are ok this week
x


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Hi Coco Ruby

Definitely keep getting your levels checked for reasurance, the nurses at EPU told me mine was fine only for me to discover a blighted ovum 2 weeks later. Am sure you will be absolutely fine, my levels were not as good as yours early on.

Love to everyone

pinkflowers xxxxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello all,

Coco, that is how I will envisage him when I ring him.  It will be like talking to Doogie Howser (I am sure everyone remembers him).  I am going to ring tomorrow but am trying not to get too excited. Kinda weird... it has been 30years since we last spoke!!  Like Lukey says, I think this method will only be really usefull for people with lots and lots of eggies.  As far as I can tell, though, they do the chromosome tests on the eggs themselves, not the embryos.  I will let you all know what he says.

Coco - what a great HCG level.  You are on your way girl.  Have you booked your first scan yet.  It should only be a week away or so.  I hope you are lloking after yourself.

Rebecca -  likewise. I hope you are well and not too nervous.  We are all so excited for you.

Welcome Angel - you have picked the best thread.  The only thread where the women are officially getting younger each year.  A rare phenomenom but one which is quite contageous if you stay on this thread long enough.  

Harris - how is the extension.  Has it started yet?  I have enrolled onto my local egg donation scheme by the way.  A 2 yr waiting list but hey, at least I will be on it. I will phone you in the next couple of days.  

Lukey, Thanks for all you advice.  Interesting that you talked to Simon yourself.  We can compare notes.  We all need a breakthough and soon.  I hope very much that this may be it but I also hear what you say and therefore am not pinning my hopes on anything just yet.  

Clucky -  thank you for your message.  I am fine now and am busy getting Steve ready for next week.  Well, I am watching while he is getting ready actually.  Far be it for me to suggest how he should pack   .  I am following your path.  A couple more attempts myself before ED I think.  You never know when that one good one will come along.  It will be our turn soon.  I am sure.

BR - I hope you are ok.  You may well have had your test by now.  Whatever the result is, we are with you all the way.    .  I hope you make it a hatrick for our thread though   .

Off to bed now.  Only one more sleep with my DH until november (and 1 more attempt at natural conception ) so better get off the computer.

Catch you all later.

G x

Night night


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

OK... just had the nicest most useful chat with this Care chappy from Nottingham.  I feel very shame-faced that when I was 13, I thought how yukky it was that Simon was going to be a gynaecologist!!  Who would have thought that 30 years later I would be telling him my most intimate details and asking his advice   .  

Lukey - as always, your wisdom is enviable.  As we thought, this new technique would only be truly beneficial with more than 3 eggs.  Although they do test all the chromosomes of the egg, it still is not a useful test on poor responders and is best used as a selection tool.

With all my history, he said that if he was a betting man he would say it is undoubtedly an egg/embryo issue.  Even though I think I knew that already, it does help to hear it from someone else, as it will make my transition to Donor eggs that much easier.  He has strongly suggested a test on DH sperm called DFI  (DNA fragmentation Index).  Despite the samples always being good, he says the sperm can still be fragmented which will never make viable embryos.  The good news is that it is curable with an anti-oxident pill.  FANTASTIC.  So when I see Jaya Parikh on Wed I shall ask if they do this test.  In fact, Lukey, do you know if they do it?  I know we have talked about it before.  If not then there is a lab in London he told me about.  Failing that, a trip to Nottingham is on the cards!!

I just feel so positive that we will get to the bottom of this nightmare.  And if not, then I am definately getting used to the idea of DE.

I hope everyone is well on this fine Saturday.

Georgia xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have not posted on here but read your posts once in a while, I thought I share my experience of polar body biopsy which is what they offer at Care Nottingham, I had this procedure carried out on my eggs at Instituto Marques in Barcelona, difference being that they use PGD not CGH so don't test for all 23 chromosomes as they do in Nottingham. PB is carried out in 2 phases on day 1 and 2 and in my case told me that 5 out of my 8 eggs were genetically abnormal (Down and Patau), on day 3 I was left with 3 embryos of poor quality (grade 4 and 5) which had only 4 cells not 8. We decided not to carry out an embryo biopsy (phase 3 of PGD) as they might not have survived the procedure. 2 were transferred and one discarded. I am now almost 14 weeks pregnant, had a nuchal scan which indicated a very low risk of abnormality and as far as the genetic side is concerned I am not that worried, of course to be confirmed with a 20 weeks scan.

I am a bit surprised that georgie was told that it only makes sense when you have loads of eggs, what is the point of proceeding with any amount of eggs if they are genetically abnormal? I would rather know at that point and not go to ET rather than having to chose between a late termination or giving birth to child with a severe handicap. Of course PB does not give absolute certainty but it does minimise the risk.

you might find this useful, it gives some more info on polar body biopsy which at IM is part of PGD http://www.institutomarques.com/en_reproduccion_20.html


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello Hello Everyone  

It seems as if lots of exciting things are happening on this thread.....  

Firstly Rebecca and Coco - I hope your good news is sinking in and that you aren't feeling too nervous about everything?  I remember it took me a while to relax a tiny amount and then not really until after a 16 week scan.  Just keep as calm as possible and remember to get loads of rest.  I am so pleased and excited for you both!!!  As Georgie said, we really did need some good news on here and I'm over the moon that we had a double whammy!

Georgie - hope your last few days with DH haven't left you feeling too sad.  You certainly have had a busy time of it.....  You are very brave and strong to pick yourself up so quickly.  Very interesting your chat with the man from CARE.  I keep hearing great things about their clinic and the work they do.  Nottingham isn't so far....  I'm afraid I don't know anything about the tests he mentioned, but there will be others who can give you loads of chat and advice.  Is your follow up on Wednesday?  Have you heard from Fee at all?  I hope shes ok?

Hi Nikki - very interesting to read about IM and your successful treatment there.  It must have been quite a roller coaster during the process, but very worthwhile.  That really is fantastic news and lovely for us to read about - I just love these uplifting stories.  Do you mind if I ask about why you chose IM for treatment?


Welcome Angel - this is a great thread to be on and the more the merrier!  We never mention the over xxxx bit!!!      

Clucky - lots of plans!! You have been busy plotting!!!  I am very interested to hear how you got on with the Sher clinic.  Friends had a very positive experience with them.  Like Lukey, I've heard that they are very persusasive, so maybe you're already planning a trip?  I'm also very impressed with your cupboard clearing capabilities - would you like to come down here next?  I love a nice organised cupboard!!          

Hi  Lukey - how are you?  Hope you're fully recovered from your lurgie thing.  

Blade Runner - I have been thinking about you sailing on the high seas all week and hope you haven't been sick for all the wrong reasons!  I think you were planning to test either today or tomorrow?              

Hi Pinkflowers and Beach Girl - how are you?  

Lots of love and babydust 

Harris xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Harris - I was quite keen to go abroad, IM has an excellent reputation, they offer vitrification for embryo freezing and IMSI ( a more advanced form of ICSI) both of which I did not take advantage of in the end. Then there is the protocol that they offer, Oestrogen Priming which they use for poor responders and women who had several failed cycles and of course PGD which includes polar biopsies, it seems most English clinics only do embryo biopsies, not egg ones, did not know at the time that Care offers that. Shame really that they don't offer CGH (yet). Oh and they don't believe in immune therapies, so I did those with Dr Gorgy, which worked very well.

Congratulations to Rebecca and Coco -


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

omg - where the hell do I start - I know I have been gone for a long time, but there is so much to catch up on.

Firstly - yayyyyyyyy - Rebecca XXXXXXXX       how are you? I bet you are in shock - so, so pleased for you.  Any symptoms yet?

Coco - omg, you poor thing - I can totally identify with what you are saying as I have had a chemical and even if I were lucky enough to get a positive, it would be none-stop worry.  The hcg levels are good.  There is a distinct correlation between how high your levels are and likelyhood of ongoing.  Mine was 85 on test day which is okay but not great.  All those over 100 seem to be okay.  I am keeping everything crossed for you.  I do believe that your hcg is looking good though!

Welcome pink flowers and angel

Harris - awww -sorry to hear your news love.  All we can do is to pick ourselves up and try again.  The more you do it, the more chance there is.....

Clucky - good to see you have a plan - I think it helps to cope with the IVF.  I am going to try to do back to backs now until I am 43.  What is it with men - whenever it is their turn to cook, it is a take-away.  I have given up getting DH to cook because my diet goes right out the window.

Lukey - how are you now - did tummy bug make you sick?

Bladerunner - are you about to test?

Me - well this is my third cycle without a bleed.  I am going to ring tomorrow to see if there is anything they can do.  I anticipate that I am not ovulating, and that is why I am not producing progesterone and thus not bleeding.  I am totally fed up with it - I kept thinking that it would happen - I have this before, and it usually happens by 10 weeks but I guess I am gong to have to do something about it.  I am not sure why I am apprehensive about phoning the clinic.  Ridiculous behaviour, I know.  

I have missed you guys - been so busy concentrating on doing up house as I have only been able to take a little holiday  - there is a screw loose with me I think.  I find it really hard to take things one step at a time.  I want a new carpet in the living room - we moved two years ago, and the carpet is really scanky - pink, worn and has marks on where the cats keep dragging things in (don't ask).  Anyway, decided that the paintwork had to be done too - couldn't possibly just give it a quick lick of paint could I - nooooo has to be sanded down properly.  So, as you might imagine, I have been working dawn till dusk manically sanding, filling and painting the 40 foot of skirting board, architrave and door.  The four georgian windows will have to be covered with nice blinds until I can face them.

Oh, and started my weight loss plan.  This comprises of the shreddies diet - only shreddies all day until tea time when I can eat what I like (but only one drink of wine).  Also, featuring the cycle-run workout.  My DH takes me out on long bike rides which nearly kill me every few days and then on the other days i do 20 mins running.  I don't weigh myself because I can not face it - not until I get under 10 stone anyhow, and I can tell that I am no-where near that.  But my clothes are much looser now.

Anyway, love to all - sorry I haven't done more personals - but I decided that I should at least get back into it and post something..

love

fi fi
xx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all - just trying to sneak in a quick post before heading to MIL for the day.

Big hello to Fee - you have been missed! What a pain about no AF still. You sound like someone who likes to get things done pronto so just phone the clinic and they can get you sorted and on your way.
I am only partly like you re DIY - I like to do things perfectly, so will start sanding everything furiously and then get bored really quickly - I have lots of unfinished projects on the go at any one time!

Hi Georgie. Hope you are ok and not missing DH too much    
Thanks for being a good scout with Dr. F!  I asked Dr Sher about CGH too and he said much the same thing - great for selecting normal embryos if you have enough to choose from. If you don't have more embryos than you need then most patients would just  go for transfer and take their chances. So what Nikki says is true - it would make sense for everyone to know for sure the embie was 'normal' but most people take the view 'why spend the extra money'? Apparently 97% of CGH abnormal embryos do not make it to blastocyst. Dr Sher says that if I got a CGH normal embryo (even at my age!) he would guarantee a live birth or give  full refund!! So it confirms our mission ladies - just find that one good egg and our chances will be very good!
Dr. Sher also mentioned the DFI test for DH as a good one to do. I have booked him (DH, not Dr. Sher) into Andrology Solutions in Wimpole street this week - I got a referral from our GP.

Hello Angel and Nikki. Welcome! 

Hi Coco - any more HCG tests? Hope you are feeling ok.

Rebecca - how are you feeling? Do you have much follow-up at the Lister after a BFP or do you have to deal with your GP now?

Hello Lukey - hope you're having a great weekend!

Hi Harris - how are you? Do you have your follow up soon? 
Dr. Sher had some interesting things to say: e.g. There were no live births in the UK last year to women over 43 using their own eggs - he says he got this off the HFEA website. He wouldn't tell me how many he had at his clinic! He says the protocol I have been on is wrong and will NEVER work! Pretty forceful opinions. My only chance is to hop on a plane to Vegas and join his next batch for treatment - sounds like they line everyone up on the same start date and then treat everyone simultaneously - Quite efficient from the clinic's point of view I suppose. He suggests the Agonist/Antagonist protocol (as Prof Lukey knew he would!) but without oestrogen priming - I need to ask him why. I'm a bit puzzled as to why all clinics don't take the same view on this. If the scientific explanation re over exposure of follicles to LH during the early developmental stage is compelling why isn't this protocol universal? Dr Sher has published details of the protocol so it must be widely understood. I will ask ARGC about it at my follow-up on Friday (i hope it's not rude to raise another Doc's opinion in my review!) 
There was a lot of talk about plum trees and plums. (Plums = Ovaries don't you know). That is very unfortunate because plums were on special offer in Waitrose this week and my fruit bowl is full of them - can't face them now! 

Hello Bladerunner - got everything crossed for you - you must be testing soon        

Sorry if I have missed anyone but have to run!

lots of love
clucky
xxxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm afraid it's a   for me again


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Clucky - re Sher very interesting, what is the Agonist/Antagonist protocol? So he was talking about embryo selection and not egg selection, so they don't offer polar biopsies? 

By his reasoning CGH is a waste of money, even as a selection tool if you have many eggs/embryos, as all you have to do is go for blastocyst and that will sort it. Instituto Marques takes a different view. On my first cycle I was offered PGD (polar biopsies on the egg were not available) and I declined as I only had 2 embryos and thought what is the point. Having had 2 early and 1 late miscarriage since then I changed my mind and I do want to minimise that risk, €2100 for egg selection seems a fair price to pay to eliminate as far as possible those 3% that by his own admission fall through the net. Certainly not a waste of money in my book. 

Of course miscarriages can occur due to other causes, no reasons was found for my last one but the baby was completely normal. What Dr Sher's argument also misses is that if you only do embryo biopsies you don't know if any abnormality is due to the sperm or the egg, however polar biopsy actually has the advantage of telling you what you egg quality is like. 

I wish I new for sure why during my first cycle out of ten mature eggs only 2 made to day 2! U believe in future CGH (that includes egg and embryo biopsies) will be normal and it will save women who have a high number of abnormal eggs from having to go through several cycles (either because they more quickly find that one egg or they proceed to DE) and the women who have a fairly normal eggs don't have to listen to Dr telling them that the reason it did not work was their bad egg quality when in fact in could have been a number of other reasons, which are not properly investigated.

BR: I am so sorry


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies - blimey it's all go here    

Fee - so lovely to hear from you but yes do get to the hospital and see what they say - seems weird   - hope you are ok? I feel a bit tubby too and it is really driving me maaaaaaaaaaaaaaad   
Hi Nikki - lovely story   - so if I am right you did DE + immunes over here? Cool. ....I am v tempted by IM too if we have to go to DE (likely) so great to hear the info. I agree totally that in the ideal world it is best to test all embies and to know - but for me if I've only got 3 then I really would prefer to save the dosh in case it was needed elsewhere. I may do it for DE though  I think ARGC and Lister do the polar body thing btw - def ARGC anway 
Clucky and Georgie - I am thinking of the Sperm Frag test too so any info welcome ...
Georgie glad you had a good chat - he did indeed seem lovely by email  ....just tell Dr P you want to do the sperm test and are letting her know etc   - I know no clinics do it routinely over here (even CARE?) so I doubt it will be top of their list IYSWIM   
Clucky - the agonist-antag protocol is where you take the DReg for a while then stop and then take Cetrotide before stims and continue it through stims....this manages the LH before the stims and why I totally agee with him that the Cetrotide SP is not always ideal (though it does work for some )....Lister are less keen on it too now I think...I've never had it there put it that way and why I moved from ARGC....So the agonsit/antag protocol is a bit like a LP and and Cetrotide SP combined but with Cetrotide used earlier IYSWIM. I know some for whom it has helped with eggs etc and others for whom it has not...so difficult to know what to do etc....but if you feel inspired by it - go for it! I was v close to it as you know but decided against it in the end. They only do it at SIRM btw so I don't think there is that much data on it?
Hi Harris - hope you are ok   
BR - so very sorry hun - did WN say anything about what happened?   

Been look after by the parents this weekend so very full and hungover     

xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Lukey - no I used my own eggs (please see my post from yesterday) hence the use of Oestrogen Priming and polar biopsy but yes Dr Gorgy did the immune stuff. I would have thought that there is less reason to do PGD for DE after all the donors are in their 20s. To repeat they did not test the embryos but my eggs! That's the whole point. Yes Lister and ARCG do embryo testing but do they do egg testing?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Nikki - apologies for getting the DE bit wrong! As for the PGD, of course any embie (or egg? ) testing is better when we're "ancient" (  ) but just not worth the cost when you only have 3 embies and DE is a real future possible requirement, IMHO . As for PGD with DE, even at age 20 about 30% of eggs will be abnormal so my thinking is that after all I've been through tx-wise and when there is a tendancy to think DE is the "solution" IYSWIM ), I probably do PGD. I may not do it on my very first DE go (if I need one - likely) but may well on any consequent goes to maximise the chances (I know IM do this as I have a friend there who has had it done ). As for the Polar Body analysis....apologies if I have the terminology wrong but my understanding is that the polar body only comes away immediately after fertilisation ie Day 0-1 (I think?) and it is at that point "discarded" by the "brand new embie" (ie it not an egg at that point any more?) and that is why it can be sent away for testing? ARGC (Lister - not sure but think they do) def, def do this as I know of 2 ladies who have had it done. That said, I do not know enough about whether they can test the Polar Body whilst it is still in the egg - from what you say it seems they can? As I say I know ARGC only test once the polar body is discarded (post fertilisation) but I can't see how it could be tested while still in the egg? - can you explain any further Nikki? - thnx!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

a-ha! I just looked it up .....The first polar body is removed for testing from the egg and the 2nd polar body is removed for testing immediately after fertilisation (but before the genetic material of sperm and egg have combined). A cell biopsy is then usually taken on day 3 .....not at all heavy reading for first thing on a Monday morning


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lukey - interesting re DE had no idea that the rate is that high for a 20 year old, yes if that is the case egg and embryo biopsy is still a good idea ( also there is still the role of the sperm to consider). So you used to cycle with ARCG and are now with Lister? Why do you think PB was never offered to you? (I assume they haven't based on your previous posts.) Interestingly IM advocates PB for women who produce few eggs (see last sentence).

Polar body biopsy is especially appropriate for women aged over 38 because as a woman ages so the number of chromosomal anomalies present in her oocytes also increases (at 35 years of age more than 40% of a woman's oocytes show genetic abnormalities). Furthermore, such a biopsy may be necessary regardless of a woman's age if she presents with abnormal hormone values or low oocyte production.[/i]' http://www.institutomarques.com/

Got my obs appointment on Wednesday, seeing her weekly now, also booked for cervical length scan (every 2 weeks), still a long way to go for me. Finding that one good egg is unfortunately not the only problem, at least not in my case.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Nikki - it was discussed at both ARGC and The Lister due to age etc (38-40  ) but due to our decision not to want to do it, we did not . I did not want to risk the procedure with so few eggs as all embie-cell manipulation comes with a risk of damage to the embies etc (though v tiny ) and when we have so few eggs I did not want to risk them. Also the procedure does not tell me about all my eggs (just the ones in that cycle IYSWIM). OF COURSE if we did it it would mean no 2WW and we'd "know" etc etc but for the reasons above and the  additional cost I did not want to do it. I'd def do it if I had LOADS of embies!     BTW the reason the thread is called the "one good egg race" is because we have such a slim chance of finding the "one" at 40+ (due to chromosomal abnormalities as you say etc) - but sorry to hear of the other issues with you    

xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lukey - Yes there is a risk hence my decision not proceed with the last phase on day 3, as I explained my remaining embryos only had 4 cells instead of 8 and were generally of poor quality, but my understanding was that damage to the egg/embryo at phase 1 and 2, i.e. polar body was very remote. That procedure is nowhere near as invasive. I think it is clear to everyone by now that I am an dedicated fan of PB!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

.....no reason not to be Nikki ....but equally you could have not done it and would still be preggers!


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, I could be pregnant with a baby that has Patau or Down's!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

I see what you mean - I did not remember that bit sorry - though the good one may still have stuck anyway too?  - lucky you having enough eggs to test    - all the best with it Nikki!


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

As I said before I would use PB irrespective of the number of eggs and IM recommends PB for women who produce few eggs at any age, I think I am going to leave it at that   . Good luck with you next cycle.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

I do "get" that approach I really do - it is just not for me Nikki, with my 2-3 eggs    All the very best


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi ladies

I havn't posted on this thread before but i have been following it for a while and you all seem so supportive of each other - and so knowledgable too!

I was planning to start posting when i started ivf treatment at bart's - potentially this month - but my body has thrown me a complete curve ball and i have had a natural bfp!! First one in my life!!

I know everyone has a different history but please don't give up hope -the one good egg is out there somewhere!

Good luck everyone and lots of love

Mac X


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow Mac, you have thrown us all a curve ball with such great news.  YOU SEE EVERYONE... IT CAN HAPPEN   .  Congrats.  Bet you fell off the loo when you did your test.  Very good luck with it all.  I look forward to hearing more from you.

Nikki, Lukey and Clucky,  I feel I now need to go off and get myself a degree or something.  I now have a million things to ask Jaya Parikh on Wed at my F/U appt and just hope that I understand what she tells me.  I very much see both points of view re the PB testing.  I really want to do it so I can confidently move on to DE but Like Lukey says, if you only have 2 eggs, it doesn't give you the wider picture about all your eggs therefore would I still want to try another round just in case the next 2 happen to be good, in  which case it is not a useful tool.  Thank you for all the info though Nikki.  I shall definately ask on Wed.  As for the DFI.  I can't do it now (obviously... I am a girl ) as DH flies on Saturday and won't make it to London to do a fresh sample.  So annoyingly, we will just have to wait till he gets back for that.  In the meantime, I will give it another go and hopefully will start the pill again in a couple of weeks.  Lukey, Hope we can coincide.

BR  I am so sorry.  That rollercoaster just seems to get steeper and steeper sometimes, doesn't it.  Just remember that you will feel better soon and you will find the strength, I hope, to climb up and try it again.  Lots of love to you    

Fee Fee Fee - welcome back lovely you.   .  I really think you need to have a stern talking to your girlie bits.  They are seriously misbehaving and need to be reminded who's boss in your household.  Why don't you plan a lovely romantic dinner and hotel with your DH.  Sods law will ensure that AF arrives then.  Wasn't that always the way in our younger days.  Bloody period always turned up just at the most inconvenient times   

Off to bed now.

Speak to all soon.

G x


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

georgie9 said:


> Wow Mac.......Bet you fell off the loo when you did your test


        

Brilliant news Mac and thnx so much for sharing   
Hope it goes well tomorrow Georgie!    

xxx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Lukey... will let you know obviously.  Sent you a PM BTW.

Morning all.  Have a nice day (despite the P*****g rain).  Off to work for me.  Back at midnight.  Will check in tomorrow after FU.

G x


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

PS  Forgot to ask... Made the most of last ovulatory time and had lots of   over the weekend .  Last time was about 20 hrs before I think I ovulated.  Do you think we missed it? How long is sperm meant to stay inside!!

All smutty comments welcome   

G x


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

BEFORE is way better than at or after ...it last up to 5 days - YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

wouldn't that be just bloody typical    I would be telling you guys on FF before my DH.  Do you think I could hold that news from him for 2 months?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

no


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Sorry I haven't posted for a couple of days - I'm sure I've slightly lost track of all the news as there has been lots happening!!

First of all, BladeRunner - I was so sorry to read your news that this wasn't your cycle    .  It is so frustrating and disappointing when it doesn't work out.  I had high hopes for you on the high seas....  I hope you're starting to feel a bit better and taking good care of yourself.  Chocolate and white wine seem to work for me...      

Mac - congratulations on your brilliant news!  What a wonderful, fantastic surprise.     I love Georgie's description of you possibly falling off the loo!!!  Has it all sunk in yet?  How many tests have you done??  

Hi Nikki - I read your signature thingie, and I'm sorry to read that you've had such a tough time.  It sounds like you are in good hands and will hopefully benefit from the close monitoring.  Where are you having your baby?  I saw my doc every two weeks while pregrant last year and it really helped me to start relaxing a bit and feeling more confident about the whole thing.  It does mean that you miss out on seeing the midwife who can help with all those embarrassing niggles, but I found the boards on here very helpful in that way too.      I'm really interested that you had such a positive experience with IM - that's great to hear.  

Lukey - how are you doing?        Not long for you now before you get started again - all very exciting.    

Clucky - thanks for all the information about SHER.  I giggled away thinking about your plums!!!  Have you eaten them yet?  If not, I have been poaching plums non-stop and have a freezer full for winter and can share my yummy recipie        .  I agree with you that its so frustrating when they all give differeing opinions...  I found this with the immunes stuff.  Its difficult to know who to 'go' with and to keep niggling doubts at bay.  Is your follow up with the ARGC tomorrow?  I really hope it goes well and that you can decide where to go next.       

Fee - welcome back!!! What is up with your AF??    Did you call the Lister?  Did Rolf have any advice or words of wisdom?  

Georgie  - it was lovely to see you earlier and to have a quick natter!  Your Mum is lovely - I remembered on the way home how much she looked after you post ET and the cleaning she did!!    

Hi to everyone else.  I hope Coco and Rebecca are doing well - it can't be long before your scans  

I had my follow up at the Lister today (which is where I saw Georgie) and have lots to think about.  They are very lovely there and I feel as if I'm in a nice comforting bubble... You could almost forget why you're there!!!  

Lots of love and babydust to all 



Love, Harris xx


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi ladies

Thank you so much for your congrats. And yes Georgie I almost did fall off the loo!! In fact the test went positive almost immediately but i didn't want to get too excited too soon in case it was wrong. The test said to read it between 1 minute and 5 minutes so i went away and walked around the bedroom for a few minutes before i would allow myself to look at it again! I then went into complete shock, showed it to dp and we spent several minutes just staring at each other in disbelief! I have been quite good and only done one more test - but i still can't quite believe it. I'm not even sure what we did differently for it to work this time - except that i had read on here something about brazil nuts being good so i was eating some every day (not sure if that is what you are supposed to do or not!)

Anyway, i hope the rest of you are all doing ok. I've been following all of your stories and am amazed at how much you all know about the tests and things that can be done. I hope you all reach your dream very soon - you all deserve it!

Lots of love and luck to you all
Mac xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Great to see you today, Harris and I agree wholeheartedly with your comments about the lister.  I had the most gorgeous F/U with Jaya Parikh.  I could have hugged her.  Despite my neg result, she was very complimentary about my response to the treatment and the quality of my embies and has highly recommended that I do at least 2 more cycles if I can handle it.  She said ladies of our 'experience' do, on average, 5-9 cycles before getting success.  She manages to be so encouraging and positive and yet without giving false hope.  I know the stats are against me but as long as you feel strong and positive... and trust your clinic, I think there is definately hope ahead for all of us.

So... I have my prescription ready and will start the pill again in a couple of weeks.  She said not to even bother with a day 1 blood test.  That will remove all the stress from it.  Am very happy   .

I have to go to bed as am pooped and am on 12 hr shifts thurs and fri, so will sign off now.  I hope everyone is well and happy.  Looking forward to hearing about all the scans that are due.     to all of you.  

G x

PS  Think I got it wrong.  Think I am ovulating now.  ********.  DH not back till friday night.  Missed opportunity I think.  Have buckets full on board from the weekend though.  Maybe it has duracell batteries in it.  and will still be alive and looking for a nice eggy to nestle into.  Oh... I can dream!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Mac - lovely lovely story...it really is so brilliant to read of it finally happening to ladies of our "experience" (I loved that Georgie   )  
Georgie and Harris - so glad it all went well today and that the FUps made you both feel good....considering the number of patients there I do always marvel at how they can be upfront with you but also make you feel so special   . Georgie - same protocol as before btw?....   those are because I think you will be just ahead of me 
Clucky - so are you LV bound then?!!

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Evening All!

Georgie - I think I read somewhere that spermies can swim and do their stuff for up to five days, so you could be in with a chance!!!  No harm in having a little more practice before the weekend though    

Lukey - completely agree about the Lister - they have a good 'bedside manner'    

How's everyone else?

Love, Harris xx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh Bladerunner - I'm so sorry about your BFN.      I hope you are starting to feel a bit better day by day. Will you have your follow up soon? 

love clucky
xxxxxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all

Congratulations Mac! What wonderful news. DH and I always joke about getting a natural miracle BFP and now here you are - proof that it can happen - wonderful!! Best of luck with your pregnancy      do keep us posted.

Hello to our other successes Coco and Rebecca - hope you are both doing well. Must be time for scans soon     

Nikki - really wishing you all the best for your pregnancy too.   Prompted by you I have read a bit about IM in Barcelona. They quote a 40% success rate for women between 41-43 compared with ARGC's 26% and Lister's 19%. As far as I can tell the rates are confirmed pregnancies per cycle. That is astonishing! Alas they will not treat me as they have a cut-off age of 42 but I have to say I would be very tempted otherwise. They seem very organised too.

Georgie - I too read about swimmers staying around for 5 days so keep your legs crossed or do a headstand or something!! Good for you planning to get back on the IVF horse quickly!

Hi Harris - so are you plotting and planning after your follow-up too or will your renovations keep you busy for a while?

Lukey - hope you are starting to feel confident about your forthcoming cycle. You have to believe it will work, it will! 

Fee - any success with AF yet?      

Well I have my ARGC follow up today, and I guess we will spend the weekend trying to decide what to do. I must say, the Lister is starting to appeal......!!

love clucky
xxx

PS I attach a bit of bedtime reading for anyone who has trouble sleeping. Be warned though, that it is often best to just trust your doc and go with the flow rather than second guessing everything!

http://forums.haveababy.com/lofiversion/index.php?t36938.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Clucky... love Fee's AF dance!!     If she doesn't come on now, I'll eat my hat!!  We are waiting Fee    

Just a quickie (not the rumpy pumpy kind!!) as am at work and meant to be seeing patients.  I will be off line for a week as DH finally flies tomorrow, then I am off to Cornwall with the parents.  May check in tomorrow but if not, I just wanted to wish everyone a good week.  Can't wait to hear news of forthcoming scans Rebecca and Coco.

Clucky... the Lister rocks.  That's all I can say.  Jaya Parikh is an angel in disguise.  I am so posotive since my meeting with her on Wed compared with the constant negative feelings I had at ARGC.  It must account for something.

See you all soon.

Georgie xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Clucky interesitng re the IM stats but I really can't see how they can be twice as good   unless they do PGD/PB thingy in everyone etc as then the ones who would have cycled but then found out they have no good eggs will cancel and the ones who do get a good egg have more chance to get preggers? so only the better-eggs ones go through to ET IYSWIM? - Any other thoughts??    No Las Vegas for you then?  
Georgie - meant to ask will you be having any extras this time and what protocol etc? I know, I am v nosey    Enjoy Cornwall if you are not back!
Harris - morning!  

xxx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all

Im trying to decide bwtween the Lister and Gynachology Academy(Dr Gorgy)....it may be my last go as am 44 and financially dont think i can do more. i have had one mild ivf at Create earlier this year - bfn.

Appreciate your views on these two. I know that the Lister deal in my age group but they are also more expensive then dr g

any opinions??  

angels


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Angels - I personally would only ever go to a registered clinic myself for the full tx and one with proven/published results, well known docs and really good embryologists - I do not personally think them comparable therefore (from what I have read or researched).....Just my view ...If it is your only go then DEFINITELY go to the best - The Lister in my view is first choice easily if you are 44 (or ARGC - I've been to both)...It does have to be said though, that sadly at 44, chances are very very tiny indeed I am afraid    

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Just to say, *Angels 4 me*, I tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full hun 

Future Mummy


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Girls, I hope you don't mind me joining you!
I'm 41 (+10months!) and DH 40, this is my first attempt at IVF having had 3 failed IUI cycles. I am day 11 today and have 4 follies and possibly a very small extra one! I'm taking Gonal F 225 and Menopur 225 had clomid day 1-5 and Cetrotide from day 6. feel ok on the drugs really, thought i might be feeling worse by now! We're assuming (as do most of us) that the problem is egg quality. My DH has a son from previous relationship. We financially can't afford to have more than one more go with my own eggs and have had donor eggs in mind for a bit, although i'm not ready yet to give up on my own. Its so tricky isn't it especially when you have to make a decision like this based on money? I was reading through and trying to make out what other protocols are around for poor responders in our age group although I'm not 100% sure whether it makes a lot of difference, have a feeling its as much down to luck! I think Macs experience illustrates that nicely-well done!
I asked about DNA fragmentaion test for my DH. I was told that there wasn't much point in testing as the only thing to do to improve sperm quality is to take antioxidant and ejaculate regularly and my DH can do that anyway. DH and I have laughed about how hard it is for him, the pressure of W*****G regularly versus the 3 injections a night and scans and other invasive bits we need to do!
Anyway los of    for everyone who is cycling at present,
Enjoy the weekend!
Vicky


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Vicks and welcome to the best thread on this site   .  Very good luck with your cycle.  I think I can speak for most us by saying you are doing very well with 4 follies.  I really hope they produce 4 lovely jovely eggies.  Please let us know how you get on.  Which clinic are you at BTW?

Angels - I, like Lukey moved from ARGC to the Lister and can cannot rate them highly enough.  The Lister (in my opinion) have the edge for us more mature women and also they are cheaper than ARGC.  I am afraid i cannot comment on Dr Gorgy except appears to have a great following.  Lukey is probably right though.  Stick with the best!!  You can't go wrong and also, will never ask yourself... if only!!
Good luck

Lukey - Jaya said that she won't really change anything.  She was very happy with my response this time and therefore is just hoping that I will produce that one good egg next time.  Any ideas as to what I could do differently??

Well, I am finally on my own (apart from my very gorgeous Kitties).  Dropped DH off at Brize Norton this morning and had that painful lonely journey home on my own, blubbing to saddo music in the car   )  Already though, I am feeling better and I am now counting the days till he comes home (not till he goes away)   .  I am off to Cornwall tomorrow so I hope you all have a good and positive week and I will catch up with the news next week. 

Lots of love, Georgie xxx

PS  Phew... I don't have to eat my hat


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Vicks - welcome - glad you found us! Soooooooooo hope you get 4 nice eggs from that lot - I think 4 would be fab at 40    
Georgie - have a great time away and what a brave one you are...I hate when DH goes for one day so I can't imagine how hard it must be for you    .....re the next go.....sounds like you have a good plan there - we don't always have to change anything to get it to work and if it went well last time then I agree this one could well be the one! You were on steroids last time right?


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Welcome Vicks. 
It sounds like you are doing really well on your cycle      for a first time success!
I think sperm DNA is only worth looking at if you have repeated IVF failures with no apparent reason. Did anyone see an article a couple of month's ago suggesting daily ejaculation to improve sperm DNA - It's a tough life for the boys alright!!

Morning Lukey - how are things with you? Do you need any more info on the DFI test or are you ok now? DH did it on Friday. 

Hi Georgie - you are very brave about DH being away. I really admire the way you just get on with everything. Hope Cornwall comes up with some decent weather for you - it's good timing to get away for a break. Have a great week! So have you heard from Fee??

Hi Angels - I've tried to PM you too, re DHEA. You should test progesterone during the follicular phase - CD1-3 if poss, as DHEA can cause it to rise which is bad for IVF outcome. 
I too am  trying to choose a clinic for our last attempt too. It's very hard to decide.

Hey Harris. How is your weekend going? Making more plum recipes? I managed to get rid of ours - I gave them to DH to take into work. We now have lots of apples and we are having a little domestic about whether it ok for me to replace all the beer space in the fridge with apples. So far, the apples are winning!

Hi Fee - any news yet?? 

Hello to Coco, Rebecca and Nikki. Hope all's well.

Well, we had our follow-up at ARGC on Friday and after 4 failed attempts they suggested donor eggs, which is not surprising. They are happy for us to have another try if we want to, but say the chances are very low, which we knew already. We talked about protocols and I tried to paraphrase Dr. Sher's view of the world which I did very badly. Dr Garfur  said that they believe a bit of LH is a good thing for egg quality and, as ARGC measure LH every day during a cycle they have a more informed view than most about exactly how it behaves over a cycle. They will discuss my case further but they usually only decide on protocol once they see day 1 blood tests.

So our shortlist is as follows:

Clinic                      Success Rates              ICSI Price                              Comments
                                                                      (excluding blood tests)
ARGC                        26% 41-42                    £3500              
                                2% 43-44
Lister                        19% 41-42                    £4765
                                5% 43-44
IM Barcelona            40% 41-43                    £8594                    Price is for donor egg cycle, Cut off age is 42
SIRM Las Vegas      18% 41-42                    £7663                            Won't give stats for >42
Create - mild IVF    26.1% 40-45                  £3350                            Need to allow for a few cycles 

I was very convinced by Dr Sher's confidence but his stats are no better that UK for 41-42 so it's hard to justify jumping on a plane. 
If IM would agree to treat us I would probably go there, and am thinking of suggesting running a parallel own egg/donor egg cycle! Our children will be very poor if we continue to spend all our savings like this!
Realistically  I think it's between LIster and ARGC. Strangely, I love ARGC (much more than the Lister!) and would worry a bit about losing the benefit of the history we have built up at ARGC if we move. On the other hand, a change could be just what we need. Decisions Decisions. Any thoughts welcome!
                              
Sorry for going on a bit. It just helps a lot to write it all down.

Hope everyone has a lovely lazy Sunday

love clucky
xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Clucky -    for what it is worth I think you should stay put - I do believe it is down to the right egg and their experience of YOU at the "end of the road" is v impt....did your LH rise and fall much during the SP-stims before?....I just can't see that going to Spain will double/treble the chances (unless as I said it is due to those with "no good embies"  - via PB testing - not getting through a cycle or those with more embies having the "right embies" put back, thus influencing the numbers IYSWIM - again fine if you have lots ). I also think that moving to DE is a v big thing so "own+DE" cycles, for me anyway, may risk you not being "ready" IYSWIM...plus you would not know whch egg had made it?  Impt I think  

Lots of luck with the thinking anyway - it is v hard I know   

xxx

PS did they have the absolute numbers as well as the %s Clucky and what year was it do you know? - Create is a bit cheeky putting 40-45!!! (e what was 42-45?)

xxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Afternoon everyone!

Dear Clucky -          What a week you've had with a couple of full on consultations!  How are you feeling about it all?  I always feel a bit confussed and 'all over the place' when I've been talking to these docs and trying to make some decisions.  There is a lot to be said for staying put, but I really benefitted from a change to the Lister.  We were very anxious about leaving the ARGC as they are brilliant and we're very grateful for our DS.  It's such a tough decision to make as they all have something different to say!!  What did the ARGC say about donor eggs?  Did they have any suggestions about where / how?  Did you talk to IM in Spain about why their success rates are so high?  Do you mind if I ask a bit of an obvious question (   ) but how does a joint cycle work and what's the benefit?  Sorry to be so nosy!!! I love the idea of apples taking over beers in the fridge.  Maybe you should drink all the beer to make sure there's enough room...  I have made 18 portions of soup today which is very silly as I'm feeling pooped.

Georige - you probably won't see this now, but if you do tune in, I hope you have lovely week away.  You are being very brave about DH going away.        How long is he going for? I hope the kitties keep you company.  

Vicks - Hi and welcome to the best thread ever. Its a really lovely place to hangout.  It sounds like things are going really well for you.      Which clinic are you with?  Good luck with your cycle.

HI to everyone else xxxxx



Hi to everyone else


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home this way >>>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=207878.new#new


----------

